# Official 2010 Chimp Challenge Thread



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 27, 2010)

*Join TechPowerUp! for this years F@H Chimp Challenge*





The Chimp Challenge is a prestigious competition between the most powerful Folding @ Home teams in the world. This yearly contest includes teams such as EVGA, OCN, OCForums, and Hardware Canucks among others. TechPowerUp! is honored to be included in this years competition. Staying within the theme of the contest, we have chosen *ChimPowerUp* as out team name. Our team must fold under this username for the points to count towards the contest. *If you are not folding currently, I ask that you consider trying it, if only for the duration of the contest*. We need to throw all the firepower we have towards this contest. If you are unfamiliar with F@H and would like assistance, please visit the Tech Assistance thread below. Thank you for viewing this thread and for supporting TechPowerUp!

*Chimp Challenge Tech Assistance Thread *

*
2010 Chimp Challenge stats page*


*Public Rules:*
*


Points Goal: 20,000,000

Start Time: Wednesday, May 5th at 12pm, Pacific Daylight Time (UTC -7).

The Prize: The victor gets to claim the lucky jaded monkey. The losing teams are forbidden to display it.
**
You can fold the following hardware:*

*CPU* 

Any CPU can run the Uniprocessor Client, but the big points are with the quads running SMP2

 Core i7's run a special 8-threaded client under VMWare that produces incredible results.

*GPU*


Nvidia cards from 8xxx series up to GTX 2xx can run GPU2 with great results. No current support for GTX4xx.
ATI cards from HD2xxx up to HD5xxx can run GPU2 with decent result(this will improve in the future). 




*Competing Teams*
 | 
*User Name*
| 
*Team Captains*

OCF | T32monkeys | harlam357
MaxPC | maximum_monkey | gsmitheman
OCAU | Monkey_Bollocks | leroyxx
OCN | OCNChimpin | mortimersnerd
EVGA |  EVGApes | l337h4l
Custom PC & Bit Tech | CustomBitChimps | coolmasta
Hardware Canucks | Beavers_Gone_Bananas | chriskwarren
TSC! Russia | TSCh!mp | Hil
TechPowerUp! | ChimPowerUp | BUCK NASTY


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 27, 2010)

What happens to the points if somebody starts folding before the start time.(thinking about work schedule)


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> What happens to the points if somebody starts folding before the start time.(thinking about work schedule)



The points don't count towards the 20 million, but no harm is done


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll be taking a WCG break, and upping my production for the contest. Electricity costs have forced me to running only part time, but I'll take the hit on the bill for the length of the contest at least.

Just to add, If somebody wants to lend me a triple channel DDR3 kit, I can get my 980X on -bigadv for the contest.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 27, 2010)

My final exam is on May 11th, at which point I am going to zerg rush home (5 hour drive...), and boot up my computer that is unused and put the HD 4850 to work.  It won't be much, but I hope it helps you guys out.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Just to add, If somebody wants to lend me a triple channel DDR3 kit, I can get my 980X on -bigadv for the contest.




PM me your address and I will send them to you. As long as you take care of my babies we're fine

They're my Mushkin Ridgebacks on my F/S thread if you're wondering.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 27, 2010)

Buck can you PM a daily total of our points?  I will make a graph of our progress at the end of each day.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 27, 2010)

duuuuuudes!

im in, i got a i7 that crunches 16 hours a day +-

and a gtx-260 in a few day, would that be good?

do i just change the team name to chimpowerup instead of tpu in the boinc thingie?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 27, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Buck can you PM a daily total of our points?  I will make a graph of our progress at the end of each day.


Either EOC or HWC will host the points for the contest. I'll check on the feed.


(FIH) The Don said:


> duuuuuudes!
> 
> im in, i got a i7 that crunches 16 hours a day +-
> 
> ...



It's a little more involved than WCG and you'll need a separate client, but we can walk you through it. We will be setting up a lot of rigs this weekend in preparation for the contest start on the 5th.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2010)

bogmali said:


> PM me your address and I will send them to you. As long as you take care of my babies we're fine
> 
> They're my Mushkin Ridgebacks on my F/S thread if you're wondering.



I was just kidding bog. I wouldn't want anything to happen to anyone's ram. I have terrible luck, and knowing that, they'd probably end up fried for some reason. lol.

I really appreciate it tho. That's about the most awesome offer I've seen here.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 27, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Either EOC or HWC will host the points for the contest. I'll check on the feed.
> 
> 
> It's a little more involved than WCG and you'll need a separate client, but we can walk you through it. We will be setting up a lot of rigs this weekend in preparation for the contest start on the 5th.



cool then will yo make a seperate thread about it or will it be in this one?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I was just kidding bog. I wouldn't want anything to happen to anyone's ram. I have terrible luck, and knowing that, they'd probably end up fried for some reason. lol.
> 
> I really appreciate it tho. That's about the most awesome offer I've seen here.


I agree, Bogmali is awesome and TPU is fortunate to have him!



(FIH) The Don said:


> cool then will yo make a seperate thread about it or will it be in this one?


It will be a separate thread like WCG has. We need all the attention we can get on this one.


----------



## Bot (Apr 27, 2010)

sub'd
what about the passkey?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 27, 2010)

I posted this over in the WCG thread:

'I can lend 3 i7's (leave two for WCG). One of them has a X1650 and another one has a 8400GS. I know our WCG numbers are going to go down for a bit with some crunchers helping our folders; but it is for a good cause and that is what we are all about"

Heath


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 27, 2010)

I am basically going to try and usurp control over all computers in my apartment come May 5, 2 GTX 260's, 1 8800 GTS 512MB, 1 Phenom II 955 Quad, PS3, and 3 dual core AMD's at about 2.9 Ghz.

I need help with two things.  I have no idea what bigadv is or how to use it or if I am already using it.  I think I am sure how to setup 1 computer to run 2 clients or more, but I may PM or post for help if I run into problems.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 27, 2010)

Bot said:


> sub'd
> what about the passkey?



PM me



TheLaughingMan said:


> I have no idea what bigadv is or how to use it or if I am already using it.




Based on the hardware listing that you posted, you're not running bigadv and do not meet the minimum requirements. 8 Core CPU is the minimum but the i7 9XXX and 8XXX series do qualify due to their hyperthreaded functions.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2010)

Note:  The username is case sensitive.  

For those who are coming to give us a hand, thanks, but please don't wait until the last minute to setup the F@H client(s), especially SMP and -bigadv.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Note:  The username is case sensitive.
> 
> For those who are coming to give us a hand, thanks, but please don't wait until the last minute to setup the F@H client(s), especially SMP and -bigadv.



Amen...and to caveat this, if you have an i7 rig that you wish to use to help us and you've never setup SMP before to fold the bigadv WUs PM either myself, BUCK, Msgclb, and El Fiendo for assistance in setting it up


----------



## theonedub (Apr 28, 2010)

Im thinking about moving my i7 over (see system specs). is my best option SMP -7 and running both 275s with the GPU2 Client?


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 28, 2010)

Is this right?  I don't run -bigadv, but I do run the A3 cores.  As a team we need 8 out of 10 A3 cores to be completed on time,  so the guys running the -bigadv can recieve their big WU.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Im thinking about moving my i7 over (see system specs). is my best option SMP -7 and running both 275s with the GPU2 Client?



In your case since you have more than 6GB RAM, you can fold -bigadv WU's (SMP-7) and GPU2 for the 275's

BUCK has an i7 860 folding -bigadv WU while I have one folding SMP-8 cause I only have 4GB RAM.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Is this right?  I don't run -bigadv, but I do run the A3 cores.  As a team we need 8 out of 10 A3 cores to be completed on time,  so the guys running the -bigadv can recieve their big WU.



The passkey that I sent out has folded the 10 A3 requirements. Between me and Msgclb we probably did like 12-16 A3 WUs so we did more than enough


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2010)

Should I just follow the guide on Stanford's site for setting up SMP2 on the X4 955?  Or is there some other guide I should follow? nVidia GPU2 is easy, I've done that a lot, so I'm set there


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Should I just follow the guide on Stanford's site for setting up SMP2 on the X4 955?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1872475&postcount=11


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2010)

> Start Time: Wednesday, May 5th at 12pm, Pacific Daylight Time (UTC -7).



What a weird time to start.  That is the time that Stanford starts the stats updating and so any stats that you pull at that time may be as much as 2 hours old.  IMHO, a better time would be 13:00. For instance, it is 11:20 as I write this and the Stanford stats show: 





> Report generated on 10:41:12 April 28, 2010


  It will most likely stay that way until the stats are updated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

So no way to run 5 series cards heh?

I wouldn't want to switch my i7 over from WCG, but I think I must just have to do it.  Before I do is there a good guide to getting this setup?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So no way to run 5 series cards heh?



Oh, I don't know about that: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110212


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Oh, I don't know about that: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110212



Great!  I'll be checking that out shortly


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great!  I'll be checking that out shortly



If you do switch over the i7, it should do ~25K PPD with the special client


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> If you do switch over the i7, it should do ~25K PPD with the special client



Well The 5xxx series can fold so I might start off with that at least to help.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 29, 2010)

i7s put out 25k PPD? That's crazy! It seems like its better to Fold on i7s than on high power GPUs now- I will have to look into this.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2010)

theonedub said:


> i7s put out 25k PPD? That's crazy! It seems like its better to Fold on i7s than on high power GPUs now- I will have to look into this.




It's actually 12K PPD but with the bonus plan it actually comes out between 55K-62K in 48 hours depending on your OC clock. This is the -bigadv WU BTW if this is new to you


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 29, 2010)

I hope everyone is gearing up for this colossal competition. I just picked up 2x GTX275's from Sneekypeet in preparation for the CC. My i7-860 is stuck running SMP2(14-16Kppd) while I RMA 4GB of ram, so no -bigadv until the ram comes back. Hopefully I can squeeze out 110K ppd for the duration of the CC. Let's try actively recruiting as many members as possible.



theonedub said:


> i7s put out 25k PPD? That's crazy! It seems like its better to Fold on i7s than on high power GPUs now- I will have to look into this.


I was averaging about 25K+ ppd on my i7-860 @ 4.0ghz, but you better have a decent cooling solution for these clocks(i.e. triple 120 radiator...).


----------



## theonedub (Apr 29, 2010)

I knew bigadv was a points monster, but not this big- to be honest I stopped looking into it actively since it needed a VM before, and I was pretty set for having CPUs Crunch not Fold. 

So far it looks like I will still have my other i7 in my possession for the contest, so I will have it run the regular SMP client (only 2GB RAM). 

Can't forget to fire up the PS3 when the contest starts too- every bit counts!

I noticed that a lot of people at EVGA have moved to Fermi, maybe what gives us a little advantage since they are not supported yet.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2010)

My 4th i7 rig is going back online tomorrow, had to switch out CPU blocks.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2010)

I should have my X4 955 @ 3.6-3.8ghz (ordering H50 tonight I think)...so is that good for ~6-7k PPD?  And probably the GTX260 OCed (7-8k?), so on a good day I may be able to churn out close to 15k


----------



## theonedub (Apr 29, 2010)

Can someone send me a dummy plug? I might be able to get the 8800GTS up in my main rig (reliably) if I had one 

BUCK- so 3.51ghz and a Mega probably wont cut it then, no? To be clear, to run 8 threads NON bogadv use smp -8? I want to get it all setup and get a trial WU or two in before the comp starts.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 29, 2010)

theonedub said:


> BUCK- so 3.51ghz and a Mega probably wont cut it then, no? To be clear, to run 8 threads NON bogadv use smp -8? I want to get it all setup and get a trial WU or two in before the comp starts.



That's fine, as long as you are good with the temps. SMP2 @ 3.51 should net 10K+ ppd from CPU alone. I'm running "-smp -advmethods" for the flags on my 860 and it's loading all threads. Make sure you use ChimPowerUp and get the passkey from Bogmali so you pick up the bonus work.



theonedub said:


> *Can someone send me a dummy plug? I might be able to get the 8800GTS up in my main rig (reliably) if I had one *



Done!


----------



## theonedub (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you BUCK! 

I already got the passkey from Ion. Once the plug comes in I will load up the main rig with all 3 cards, setup the CPU client and run it all for 24 hours to test for stability and temps, then it should  be ready for *go time*.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 29, 2010)

If anyone has any issues with the dumby plug, Solaris and I had quite a thread about it somewhere around here...  







BTW here is my pic...  

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86507&highlight=vga+amps

*Also speaking of kindness and brotherhood etc*:  If anyone wants to send me your incredibly overpriced nvidia card that somehow gets better PPD than my HD4850, go for it.  Also, I have 2 free PCI-E slots so send my 2 while you're at it!   I'll ship them back when the competition ends.  Promise!


----------



## hat (Apr 29, 2010)

I suppose I'll jump in. As I understand, I still fold for team 50711, but under the name ChimPowerUp?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 29, 2010)

hat said:


> I suppose I'll jump in. As I understand, I still fold for team 50711, but under the name ChimPowerUp?


 Yes, that's correct. If using a CPU, you will need the passkey.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I hope everyone is gearing up for this colossal competition. I just picked up 2x GTX275's from Sneekypeet in preparation for the CC. My i7-860 is stuck running SMP2(14-16Kppd) while I RMA 4GB of ram, so no -bigadv until the ram comes back. Hopefully I can squeeze out 110K ppd for the duration of the CC. Let's try actively recruiting as many members as possible.
> 
> 
> I was averaging about 25K+ ppd on my i7-860 @ 4.0ghz, but you better have a decent cooling solution for these clocks(i.e. triple 120 radiator...).



So will Folding stress the i7 920's more than Boinc???
How much ram is needed to run effectively? My crunchers vary on ram. I have two that only have 2 GB as more is really not needed for crunching.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> So will Folding stress the i7 920's more than Boinc???
> How much ram is needed to run effectively? My crunchers vary on ram. I have two that only have 2 GB as more is really not needed for crunching.


Yes, Folding will stress the cores more than WCG. You need 6Gb to run the -bigadv WU's. I would stick to SMP2(14K-16K ppd) for rigs with low ram.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2010)

I am planning on running two i7 920 with 6 GB's and one with 4 GB. All are oc to 3.8. Maybe I will reduce the clocks to 3.2 to 3.5~


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I am planning on running two i7 920 with 6 GB's and one with 4 GB. All are oc to 3.8. Maybe I will reduce the clocks to 3.2 to 3.5~


IIRC, if below 3.5GHZ, you will miss out on the bonus due to the delay in returning the results . *Bogmali or El Fiendo care to clarify?*


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I am planning on running two i7 920 with 6 GB's and one with 4 GB. All are oc to 3.8. Maybe I will reduce the clocks to 3.2 to 3.5~



I'm not really convinced that F@H is any more CPU intensive than WCG is...at least the temps didn't change between the two for me.  So I'd go ahead and leave the i7s at 3.8ghz, the extra clocks make a decent impact with the bonus points


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2010)

I would be suprised as well if it stressed the cpu's more. I crunch at 100% and task manager always shows all 8 threads at 100%.
But I will have to wait and see.
One more question Buck. I would prefer to wait until the last possible moment to switch my rigs over from crunching. When would be a good date for that?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll offer my i7 for the competition, as well as my 5850s. I will need someone to help me out with the cpu setup.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 29, 2010)

How long is the challenge running for?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I would be suprised as well if it stressed the cpu's more. I crunch at 100% and task manager always shows all 8 threads at 100%.
> But I will have to wait and see.
> One more question Buck. I would prefer to wait until the last possible moment to switch my rigs over from crunching. When would be a good date for that?


Well, if you switch over on the 3rd the i7 rigs running bigadv will have a ~60k pt WU done on the 5th when the challenge starts...the others I'd say late the 4th (I plan on switching over some time the 4th)

EDIT: @mlee49:  Until we hit 20mill points in that period, so probably ~25 days


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2010)

I think I read that we are trying to reach 20,000,000 points; and that it would take about 20 days...

Edit: thanks Ion. I didn't see your reply. So about 25 days then


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 29, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I think I read that we are trying to reach 20,000,000 points; and that it would take about 20 days...



That long? Hmm...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 29, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> How long is the challenge running for?


However long it takes us to cross the 20 million point mark(20-25 days).


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, if you switch over on the 3rd the i7 rigs running bigadv will have a ~60k pt WU done on the 5th when the challenge starts...the others I'd say late the 4th (I plan on switching over some time the 4th)
> 
> EDIT: @mlee49:  Until we hit 20mill points in that period, so probably *~25 day*s



Not if my i7 has anything to say about this.

too bad I've just sold my 275's today.  Maybe the deal will fall through and I'll put'm in the mix


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 29, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Not if my i7 has anything to say about this.
> 
> too bad I've just sold my 275's today.  Maybe the deal will fall through and I'll put'm in the mix


You would sabotage your own sale for us? That is dedication to TPU if i ever saw it!


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 29, 2010)

Too bad the 400 series Nvidia cards arnt working well on the current client. Me and Sneeky both have dual 470's ready to pump out some PPD.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2010)

If you are going to fold the -bigadv WUs using a core i7, 3.5Ghz is the cutoff. Anything below that will make you miss a lot of the bonus points. 3.5Ghz will net you somewhere between 50K-54K. Here is a graph of my last weeks production, the numbers that are circled are with -bigadv points included.


----------



## hat (Apr 29, 2010)

I suppose I can move my AthlonII 2800 over to SMP... I've been interested in seeing what kind of PPD it will give me. My old Kuma did around 1700-1800...


----------



## TIGR (Apr 29, 2010)

During the Chimp Challenge I'll fold for TPU. Should be able to contribute 5 9800GX2s, 3 8800GTS 512s, 1 9800GTX, 1 9800GT, and several CPU cores.

*TPU FTW!!*


----------



## hat (Apr 29, 2010)

Quick question... I got a 380 point WU on my SMP client... I did use the -smp switch, and it is using 100% of my cpu, but still, I remember the SMP work units being worth like 1700 points... are there 380 point SMP units floating around now?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2010)

TIGR said:


> During the Chimp Challenge I'll fold for TPU. Should be able to contribute 5 9800GX2s, 3 8800GTS 512s, 1 9800GTX, 1 9800GT, and several CPU cores.
> 
> *TPU FTW!!*



Hells yeah


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 29, 2010)

hat said:


> Quick question... I got a 380 point WU on my SMP client... I did use the -smp switch, and it is using 100% of my cpu, but still, I remember the SMP work units being worth like 1700 points... are there 380 point SMP units floating around now?



That's before the bonus.  In order to see the bonus, you'll need to use HFM.NET


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 29, 2010)

hat said:


> Quick question... I got a 380 point WU on my SMP client... I did use the -smp switch, and it is using 100% of my cpu, but still, I remember the SMP work units being worth like 1700 points... are there 380 point SMP units floating around now?



I have a 380 point A3 core running.  FahMon has it at about 1600 PPD and HFM.NET has it at 10200 PPD with the bonus.


----------



## hat (Apr 29, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I have a 380 point A3 core running.  FahMon has it at about 1600 PPD and HFM.NET has it at 10200 PPD with the bonus.



Ooh... what's this bonus you speak of? I always figured it was if you got in in before the preferred deadline, while the final deadline was farther off allowing slower machines to complete it, but F@H is showing the preferred timeline and the final timeline to be exactly the same, heh...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 29, 2010)

hat said:


> Ooh... what's this bonus you speak of? I always figured it was if you got in in before the preferred deadline, while the final deadline was farther off allowing slower machines to complete it, but F@H is showing the preferred timeline and the final timeline to be exactly the same, heh...



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1733877&postcount=1


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 29, 2010)

I have switched my Q9550 over to ChimPowerup to make sure everything updates correctly(passkey & bonus). I will be moving all clients over during the weekend. I would like to see us running Chimpowerup @ 100% by Tuesday, the 4th. Let me know if there are any issues with the time frame.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 29, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have switched my Q9550 over to ChimPowerup to make sure everything updates correctly(passkey & bonus). I will be moving all clients over during the weekend. I would like to see us running Chimpowerup @ 100% by Tuesday, the 4th. Let me know if there are any issues with the time frame.



I'll have something working for the contest by then, just don't know what yet.


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hrmmm....  i7 920 ESXi setup.....plus 1090T and two 5870s...and E8400/GTX 275...and hell, I'll even get my HTPC (atom 330) running...It's gonna be a long long weekend.....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 29, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> Hrmmm....  i7 920 ESXi setup.....plus 1090T and two 5870s...and E8400/GTX 275...and hell, I'll even get my HTPC (atom 330) running...It's gonna be a long long weekend.....



I have 7 computers that can help the cause.  Getting all of them running is a challenge, and also a huge cost, so I will only be running one, unless someone can give me a good reason to run them.  

Here is what I have

-Primary desktop, AMD 3800+, HD 4850 (This is what I am going to run)
-Acer AspireOne, Atom processor, (not going to run)
-Asus Laptop, C2D mobile, 2.53ghz (not sure if want to run, someone give me the PPD of it, maybe)
-P4 desktop machine (not going to run)
-P4 desktop machine (not going to run)
-P4 Laptop machine (not going to run)
-IBM 5150PC, Intel 8088 processor, won't run F@H (obviously)


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have switched my Q9550 over to ChimPowerup to make sure everything updates correctly(passkey & bonus). I will be moving all clients over during the weekend. I would like to see us running Chimpowerup @ 100% by Tuesday, the 4th. Let me know if there are any issues with the time frame.



That's my plan, although I may switch the X4 955 over on Monday so I have any potential issues with the SMP client ironed out first...but the GPU I'll wait until Tuesday


----------



## mosheen (Apr 29, 2010)

I5 750 @ 3.5ghz and ati 5850 on stand by.


----------



## hat (Apr 29, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1733877&postcount=1



Do you get a bonus for every 10 units you send in, or a bonus for every work unit after you get the first 10 in?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 29, 2010)

hat said:


> Do you get a bonus for every 10 units you send in, or a bonus for every work unit after you get the first 10 in?



You get a bonus for every SMP2 WU turned after the initial ten, the bonuses are significantly larger the faster you turn the WUs in


----------



## hat (Apr 30, 2010)

My bonuses won't be very big, heh...


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 30, 2010)

I am looking for the VMware client...checked there Multicore/High performance section and couldn't find it...


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2010)

What about a core i7 980X with 6GB ram and dual 5970's?  What kind of load does this put on an air-cooled card?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 30, 2010)

t_ski said:


> What about a core i7 980X with 6GB ram and dual 5970's?  What kind of load does this put on an air-cooled card?



I'm not sure what sort of PPD you'd get on the 5970s, but the i7 980x should do at least 30k PPD with the VMWare bigadv client.  It does make the cards run hot, so you'll want to check the temps, but as long as they are reasonable it isn't an issue


----------



## msgclb (Apr 30, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> I am looking for the VMware client...checked there Multicore/High performance section and couldn't find it...



Current Versions

Source



> VMWare Player 3.0 Mirror (no registration needed) ~80MB
> 
> VMWare Player 3.0 Mirror (Filehippo.com)
> 
> ...


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm not sure what sort of PPD you'd get on the 5970s, but the i7 980x should do at least 30k PPD with the VMWare bigadv client.  It does make the cards run hot, so you'll want to check the temps, but as long as they are reasonable it isn't an issue



Thanks for the info.  One card is watercooled, but the other is aircooled.  If this second card is going to get too hot, it will ramp up the cooler and be loud: not sure I want that.


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 30, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Current Versions
> 
> Source



I was gonna load this into an Xen Server Environment, aslong as I have an installation Iso, so I'll just load the Linux version I guess...Trying to get ESXi to work, but need compatible NICs first...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 30, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> I am looking for the VMware client...checked there Multicore/High performance section and couldn't find it...




http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1872438&postcount=5


----------



## Broom2455 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm currently crunching, but I'll join in the chimp challenge for the duration of the contest.

I admit I haven't got a clue how do to folding at home , so I'll need plenty of help. 

Please look at my system specs, which are 100% up to date for info.

Buck I'm going to need all the help you can provide me with.
 Lets see ChimPowerUp get the two million


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> Lets see ChimPowerUp get the two million



You mean 20 million


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 30, 2010)

OP has a link to the stats page. OCN is really gearing up. C'mon guy's, let's do this!


----------



## Broom2455 (Apr 30, 2010)

t_ski said:


> You mean 20 million



sorry my bad


----------



## Hawkster13 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll help. Too bad my video card isnt supported yet :-(.

I have the Intel Core2 Quad 6600, what do I have to download/install?


----------



## Hawkster13 (Apr 30, 2010)

Nvm, I think I figured it out.


----------



## Frick (Apr 30, 2010)

How long will the rush last? Thinking about joining with my (very) limited power.

EDIT: Pff, nevermind. Will be away the entire week. Good luck to you though.


----------



## monte84 (Apr 30, 2010)

I would like to help in the chimp challenge. I am setup and currently work on the WCG for the TechPowerUp team. Havent folded since 2003-2004 for the AMD Forums team. Cheers


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 30, 2010)

Got some of my remote rigs changed over, so they are up and running, waiting on the challenge starting 








Just have a couple of rigs to fix before the start date.Need a new PSU and some RAM and they will be up and running again.

Best of luck to ChimPowerUp in the challenge


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

This all looks very interesting...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

i can't wait to get this started. I am going to have my i7,x2 4200,8800GT and i am trying to get another GPU before this starts


----------



## Broom2455 (May 1, 2010)

[/IMG]


New folder ready for ChimPowerUp. Folding while crunching for WCG


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

Bump only the shaders up to 1450 on the GTX260 and watch for a nice increase in PPD. Don't forget to switch the user name to ChimPowerUp on Tuesday.


----------



## Broom2455 (May 1, 2010)

Big jump after changing shader now at -6171 PPD. 

How easy is it to change name to ChimPowerUp on Tuesday?

All I can say Buck is......


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> Big jump after changing shader now at -6171 PPD.
> 
> How easy is it to change name to ChimPowerUp on Tuesday?
> 
> All I can say Buck is......


We will have a config file that you can swap for Tuesday. It will be very simple. As far as praising me, *It's everyone like yourself that is folding that deserves my respect.*

 *TPU F@H TEAM*


----------



## Broom2455 (May 1, 2010)

Glad to help


----------



## El Fiendo (May 1, 2010)

Grabbing a new PSU tonight, I just don't think my Ultra X3 has the balls for what I'm asking of it. I'm thinking of getting a Revolution 1050, but I'm now wondering if its issues with the Classified EVGA x58s is fixed. It doesn't help that I can't seem to find any thread of exactly what the issue was.


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

Ok I so downloaded and installed folding @home aswell as a monitoring program.

where do I find the gpu client


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

looks like i may have a 8600GT joining also. Once i get it i am going to test it,slap a better cooler on it,overclock the hell out of it, stress test,then fold


----------



## Broom2455 (May 1, 2010)

Makaveli . 

Try this :

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110212


----------



## Trigger911 (May 1, 2010)

I got my new quad amd 920 in when this starts and my file server when I make my ghetto hdd holder ... server has 2 quad opti's in it so it should crunch well .... also does f@h work with cpu and video well? WCG doesnt really scale too well


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 1, 2010)

I just tried to run the exe on the front page and I got a bunch of errors. Ill dedicate my rig for 24/7 usage if I can get some help.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> I got my new quad amd 920 in when this starts and my file server when I make my ghetto hdd holder ... server has 2 quad opti's in it so it should crunch well .... also does f@h work with cpu and video well? WCG doesnt really scale too well


Depending on your CPU clock, you can pull 6K+ ppd from Phenom II x4's. If you notice any client's over-running others, PM me for a quick fix.


----------



## Trigger911 (May 1, 2010)

Great news buck ..... also can I grind with both my gpu and cpu? or will it be like wcg and just slow down everything?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> Great news buck ..... also can I grind with both my gpu and cpu? or will it be like wcg and just slow down everything?


You can use both simultaneously, but the CPU must be set to "idle" and the GPU to "low" in the client config settings. It will work like a charm!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

the a3 core (normal SMP) uses ALL 8 THREADS OF THE i7!!! 

I thought only the Linux one did that


----------



## mlee49 (May 1, 2010)

Guys I need two more cards!! I'm going to convinced the wife her computer is broke(just pull the card and put it in my machine).

Anyone hook up 2 cards for me?  I'll pay shipping, run them 24/7 and put all 3 of my PCIE slots to use


----------



## hertz9753 (May 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the a3 core (normal SMP) uses ALL 8 THREADS OF THE i7!!!
> 
> I thought only the Linux one did that



The SMP does use all 8.  I have the same MB as you and I have overheated the NB once.  Make sure you keep your north and south bridge cooled and you should be able to get at least 14,000 PPD with your OC.


----------



## theonedub (May 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the a3 core (normal SMP) uses ALL 8 THREADS OF THE i7!!!
> 
> I thought only the Linux one did that



It been updated with love for all of us Windows users (few months back)


----------



## JayliN (May 1, 2010)

I'll do what I can with my core I7 860 but I can't get too wild cause the parents pay the electric!

I wish I had 2 more GB of ram though so I can run -bigadv. That would be awesome. Whats the best client to use and how do I optimize it for a core i7 860 at stock or 3.5ghz if I can get 2 more gb of ddr3.

I would be willing to pay shipping both ways if someone is willing to lend me 2gb of ddr3 ram for the duration of the challenge. Deal? You can hold a deposit on paypal if that makes you feel more secure. I run 8 threads of 3.5ghz and we get bonus points!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> The SMP does use all 8.  I have the same MB as you and I have overheated the NB once.  Make sure you keep your north and south bridge cooled and you should be able to get at least 14,000 PPD with your OC.



I have been crunching 100% since i built this rig. I have a spot cool blowing right on the NB and some of the air blows on the vrm. The SB stays cool from the dual 80mm fans right by it from the GPU  

temps 
CPU 62c(hottest core)
GPU 65c
NB 56c 
SB 48c 
mobo 38c 

I think everything is good. And that is everything overclocked and folding 100%



mlee49 said:


> Guys I need two more cards!! I'm going to convinced the wife her computer is broke(just pull the card and put it in my machine).
> 
> Anyone hook up 2 cards for me?  I'll pay shipping, run them 24/7 and put all 3 of my PCIE slots to use



I myself can also use 2 more cards to fold 24/7 and will pay shipping


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> The SMP does use all 8.  I have the same MB as you and I have overheated the NB once.  Make sure you keep your north and south bridge cooled and you should be able to get at least 14,000 PPD with your OC.


@ 4.0Ghz and 70C. I had it pulling 15.8K earlier








JayliN said:


> I'll do what I can with my core I7 860 but I can't get too wild cause the parents pay the electric!
> 
> I wish I had 2 more GB of ram though so I can run -bigadv. That would be awesome. Whats the best client to use and how do I optimize it for a core i7 860 at stock or 3.5ghz if I can get 2 more gb of ddr3.
> 
> I would be willing to pay shipping both ways if someone is willing to lend me 2gb of ddr3 ram for the duration of the challenge. Deal? You can hold a deposit on paypal if that makes you feel more secure. I run 8 threads of 3.5ghz and we get bonus points!


Just run SMP2 for some great production.


----------



## mlee49 (May 1, 2010)

POS, think we could start a thread about getting people to give a discount or just rent a couple cards to do some folding on?

I thought about pm'ing a couple super members to see if they had an extra card or two they could lend.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> @ 4.0Ghz and 70C. I had it pulling 15.8K earlier
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100430/Capture005368.jpg



keep in mind i am running 3.9ghz so that is going to mess with PPD alittle also i have alot of things running on the rig


mlee49 said:


> POS, think we could start a thread about getting people to give a discount or just rent a couple cards to do some folding on?
> 
> I thought about pm'ing a couple super members to see if they had an extra card or two they could lend.



possibly.. It doesn't seem to be a bad idea. I already got a 8600GT but still have 2 extra slots


only problem i can see is the cost of shipping to send them to us and back to them... so it would be best if they would "donate" cards to us for folding... I know people of TPU are willing to help alot but i think that maybe a bit much to ask


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

Ok so I got the GPU client up and running, however I can't get the CPU client to start.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just tried to run the exe on the front page and I got a bunch of errors. Ill dedicate my rig for 24/7 usage if I can get some help.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100430/Untitled165.jpg



Looks like it won't let you save to the C:/ drive.  Are you logged in as the admin?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 1, 2010)

I think I got her runnin. Does eveything look ok here??



> # Windows CPU Console Edition #################################################
> ###############################################################################
> 
> Folding@Home Client Version 6.29
> ...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

@mailman 
you forgot the 
-smp flag 
and you didn't enter the passkey(because its only needed under SMP client)


----------



## kid41212003 (May 1, 2010)

When my HX1000 arrive I will start helping. 

Probably only at night though, (~8-12 hours per day).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think I got her runnin. Does eveything look ok here??



I thought we were doing this via PM? Follow the instructions in my last PM.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 1, 2010)

Mailman, did you ever get the program working?  It would do all the config file related items.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

hows this look for a i7


----------



## xBruce88x (May 1, 2010)

ok i'm in! i'll get my Athlon II x4 and 9600gt folding

I had stopped due to the power bill >.<

so to sumarize, i just load up my gpu client as usual (aleady have it set up) or is there something i need to do to it?

and for the cpu i just -> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86169

and pm me the passkey and how to use it plz!

btw,... what will my specs turn out in ppd?


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

I had to run the shortcut with admin and get this





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> ok i'm in! i'll get my Athlon II x4 and 9600gt folding
> 
> I had stopped due to the power bill >.<
> 
> ...



Change your name on the GPU Client... YGPM in a min i will help you via PM (including passkey)


----------



## xBruce88x (May 1, 2010)

awesome thanks!


----------



## msgclb (May 1, 2010)

Who was the one to lay an egg on our chimp? During the last hour there was 58,880 points added to ChimPowerUp. I'm guessing that all or part of that was a -bigadv WU. So will the lucky guy please speak up?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 1, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Who was the one to lay an egg on our chimp? During the last hour there was 58,880 points added to ChimPowerUp. I'm guessing that all or part of that was a -bigadv WU. So will the lucky guy please speak up?



My money was on you or buck.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 1, 2010)

What does this mean?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> My money was on you or buck.


I'm out of -bigadv until my ram comes back from RMA. I bet it was Oily! I saw he had Chimpowerup configured on a -bigadv WU in a hfm.net screenshot.  Show yourself!!!



Makaveli said:


> I had to run the shortcut with admin and get this
> 
> [url]http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/3357/foldingcpu.png[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I'm not getting an work either right now. Give it 10-20 mins to switch servers.


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

hey Mailman

you need to open CMD as admin then go to the folder location and then run install.bat


----------



## monte84 (May 1, 2010)

So what client do i need to be running?


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

I got the cpu client running but its only showing me 33.5 load


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

monte84 said:


> So what client do i need to be running?


you can run both if you want to max out your donations to the team.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 1, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> hey Mailman
> 
> you need to open CMD as admin then go to the folder location and then run install.bat



What? Sorry Im a noob at this.

Anyway I think I got my GPU running for TPU


----------



## monte84 (May 1, 2010)

well im running in 32bit linux and i noticed that i cant run SMP with 32 bit linux it wants 64bit, not sure if there is a GPU client for linux


----------



## monte84 (May 1, 2010)

Folding@home right? if so then whats the team number?


----------



## bogmali (May 1, 2010)

50711


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 1, 2010)

Screw it. I give up on the CPU. GPU is all Ill be able to do.


----------



## monte84 (May 1, 2010)

there a passkey?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

monte84 said:


> there a passkey?



YGPM


----------



## msgclb (May 1, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> My money was on you or buck.





bogmali said:


> 50711



Congratulations bogmali. I've got two -bigadv rigs switched over so far but the first one won't finish until the morning of May 2.


----------



## monte84 (May 1, 2010)

i guess im going to have to use winders....grrr if i want to use GPU and/or multi core bummer


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 1, 2010)

monte84 said:


> well im running in 32bit linux and i noticed that i cant run SMP with 32 bit linux it wants 64bit, not sure if there is a GPU client for linux



Yep, smp on Linux requires 64 bit. 



TheMailMan78 said:


> Screw it. I give up on the CPU. GPU is all Ill be able to do.



SMP can be very frustrating, but there is a measure of satisfaction when you get it to work.  Try this official guide.


----------



## dhoshaw (May 1, 2010)

I'll do what I can.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 1, 2010)

*ATTENTION*

Anyone who used the "Folding Easy Configuration.exe" (or whatever it was called) please *PM me ASAP* and tell me if you are getting normal results.  PLEASE screenshot the folding client.  Screenshot should show this info here:


----------



## monte84 (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

How do I increase cpu usage around 30% average usage think I should be getting more PPD.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

are you using the -smp flag?


for you that aren't getting any work using the SMP client make sure that you* have it so it selects advanced units* 

*@mailman* are you willing to try CPU again if i try to help you out step by step with screen shots along the way? If so PM me tonight or tomorrow and i will put something together for you


----------



## hertz9753 (May 1, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> How do I increase cpu usage around 30% average usage think I should be getting more PPD.
> 
> 
> [url]http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6011/foldingcpuandgpu.png[/URL]
> ...



At the end of your shortcut target you need to add a space then enter -smp after that another space and enter -advmethods


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

That did the trick 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## msgclb (May 1, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> How do I increase cpu usage around 30% average usage think I should be getting more PPD.
> 
> 
> [url]http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6011/foldingcpuandgpu.png[/URL]
> ...



My suggestion is to add to your shortcut...

-smp X -advmethods -verbosity 9
Where X is #of cores.

If I'm correct what everybody else missed is that your running a SMP on an i7 920 and since the client didn't detect all your cores you need to add...

-smp 8 -advmethods -verbosity 9


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> That did the trick
> 
> [url]http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/2910/cpufullload.png[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


get rid of Fahmon and get HFM.net. It will show the bonus in real time for the i7. BTW, nice work.


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> get rid of Fahmon and get HFM.net. It will show the bonus in real time for the i7. BTW, nice work.



 First time folder!!!


----------



## xBruce88x (May 1, 2010)

ok i got it all up and running, might even add my laptop to the mix a little later(celeron 520 oc to 2ghz! lol)

.... 

i keep getting an error when i try to upload my img... 

"folding1.jpg:
This PNG image has the incorrect file extension."

well anyway... i was gonna show a pic with my ppd...

9600GT: 3800ppd
Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.0ghz : 725ppd

are these numbers about right?

... i'm guessing the celeron with dig up another 200 or so lol


----------



## hat (May 1, 2010)

I just got a g92 8800gts from my uncle, which will replace the 9600gso in my main rig. The 9600gso will go in my server as a dedicated folder, so I'll get at least 4k ppd from that. How much will the g92 8800gts get at stock clocks (674/1674/1940)


----------



## xBruce88x (May 1, 2010)

maybe 5k due to extra shaders... or even close to 5.5k?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> ok i got it all up and running, might even add my laptop to the mix a little later(celeron 520 oc to 2ghz! lol)
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



I would say that is about right on the 9600GT my 8800GT(stock) ~4.5k
The athlon II X4 i'm not sure but seems to be about right(are you using FAHmon or HFM.net? to get PPD)

BTW my i7 is about to turn-in a WU for chimp  
I think after it is done i am going to try to get alittle better clocks from my i7 so when May 5th comes around i am at peak production.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 1, 2010)

FAHmon, was actually about to get hfm.net for my laptop...

just overclocked the laptop to 2.0 from 1.6 and about to give it a try at folding.







lol its only getting 124ppd


----------



## hat (May 1, 2010)

I got the 8800GTS installed in my main rig, and the 9600GSO is installed in my server (I'll post pics soon, hehe). Everything has gone smoothly thus far. I'm on my server right now, download nvidia drivers. Since the card was BIOS flashed, it's already overclocked... the 8800gts needs tweaking, but not right now.


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Who was the one to lay an egg on our chimp? During the last hour there was 58,880 points added to ChimPowerUp. I'm guessing that all or part of that was a -bigadv WU. So will the lucky guy please speak up?





hertz9753 said:


> My money was on you or buck.



Could it be Sarge....No, Rosemary the telephone receptionist....No, Penry the mild mannered Janitor....Could be!!   


Source:


----------



## hat (May 1, 2010)

Allright, the 9600gso in installed and working, and the server is packed away in it's little corner where it belongs. The 8800gts is in my rig, and working beautifully. This should double my output... heh heh. Here's the pics of the rigs now:

The server:





The main rig:


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> I had to run the shortcut with admin and get this
> 
> [url]http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/3357/foldingcpu.png[/URL]





Makaveli said:


> That did the trick
> 
> [url]http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/2910/cpufullload.png[/URL]



Makaveli, could you check that you have your Username and Team Number set up correctly.In your first pic it is not set up right.You can scroll up in the console window to check.

The username is *ChimPowerUp* and Team Number is *50711*

Also with your i7, if you have hyperthreading enabled, make sure to run *-smp 8* as an argument in the shortcut.It will then utilise all 8 cores.

If you need help to change it , just PM me.
Also welcome to the Team 

EDIT:You can also PM me for the Passkey (which it will ask for if you have to change your UserName and Team Number)


----------



## Hawkster13 (May 1, 2010)

What is the passkey for? Do I need it?


----------



## Hugis (May 1, 2010)

*Thought id turn up*

Well as my 8800gt doesnt do much most days id thought id put it in the loop.



Hope this little fold helps.


----------



## bogmali (May 1, 2010)

Hawkster13 said:


> What is the passkey for? Do I need it?



Passkey is needed for the bonus points if you're going to fold using SMP2 (CPU)


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

Hugis said:


> Well as my 8800gt doesnt do much most days id thought id put it in the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this little fold helps.



Welcome to the team 

A tip for all the new people folding on their GPU's, *Keep an eye on your temps*, they can heat up quite quickly.Maybe set your fan to manual control and up it to ~80%.


----------



## Hugis (May 1, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Welcome to the team
> 
> A tip for all the new people folding on their GPU's, *Keep an eye on your temps*, they can heat up quite quickly.Maybe set your fan to manual control and up it to ~80%.



Thanks for the advice, but owing to a crap sparkle fan ,i have modded it to run of the board header with an intel c2d heat sink fan zip tied to the 8800 gt(58 degrees @ 98% is pretty good

and thanks for the welcome,

Hug


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

Hugis said:


> (58 degrees @ 98% is pretty good
> 
> and thanks for the welcome,
> 
> Hug



No probs, 58C is good, you should have no worries.


----------



## hat (May 1, 2010)

I bought my uncle's 8800GTS, so I'll be bringing about 9k ppd rather than 4k. If I overclock my 8800gts, it'll be about 10k


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

Hugis said:


> Thanks for the advice, but owing to a crap sparkle fan ,i have modded it to run of the board header with an intel c2d heat sink fan zip tied to the 8800 gt(58 degrees @ 98% is pretty good
> 
> and thanks for the welcome,
> 
> Hug



*Tip of the day*: Overclock shaders only to maximize output. 8800gt should be good for about 1780+/- mhz. Just watch your temps. 65-75c all day is normal for these cards.


----------



## Hugis (May 1, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Tip of the day*: Overclock shaders only to maximize output. 8800gt should be good for about 1780+/- mhz. Just watch your temps. 65-75c all day is normal for these cards.



cheers for the tip-age 

had this pop up when i ramp my shaders up any ideas, ive ramped em down a bit now 1728 shaders as opposed to 1780

so were the oced shaders causing this issue?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

Hugis said:


> cheers for the tip-age
> 
> had this pop up when i ramp my shaders up any ideas, ive ramped em down a bit now 1728 shaders as opposed to 1780
> 
> so were the oced shaders causing this issue?



no, the fan spped was causing the issue.Take the fan off auto and run it at least 70-80%. Then you can take the shaders up a little more.


----------



## Hugis (May 1, 2010)

lol just hung, nps ill run it at what seems its max 1750.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

Hugis said:


> lol just hung, nps ill run it at what seems its max 1750.



I run my 8800GT(and when i had my farm of 8800GT's)  i would run them at 1700 just to know it is stable..
Also i can't fold on my 8800GT as my power supply can't handle the overclocked i7 and overclocked GPU so i am going to have to try and borrow some money to grab the Seasonic PSU i have been wanting  but i still have the i7 folding


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Makaveli, could you check that you have your Username and Team Number set up correctly.In your first pic it is not set up right.You can scroll up in the console window to check.
> 
> The username is *ChimPowerUp* and Team Number is *50711*
> 
> ...



Ah yes the first time I ran it I just wanted to make sure it was running so I didn't set a team or username. 

My target shortcut for cpu now reads as this

*Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe" -smp 8 -advmethods -verbosity 9*

However I do need to know how to change the team and user name now because when I run it program it just continues from where I left off. Do I have to run the install.bat again to change them?

Folding it pretty good for stability testing seen quite a few people crashing out , I've haven't had a single crash yet so this is good my current overclock is rock stable!


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

Just add the " -configonly " switch to the target shortcut.

When you start it it will run through the settings again.When it finishes the settings it will close and you will have to remove the -configonly switch before running it again.

EDIT:If you need the passkey I can PM it to you.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Just add the " -configonly " switch to the target shortcut.
> 
> When you start it it will run through the settings again.When it finishes the settings it will close and you will have to remove the -configonly switch before running it again.
> 
> EDIT:If you need the passkey I can PM it to you.


Just like Oily said, but i do it a little different. Create a shortcut in the F@H folder, name it -configonly and add -configonly to the shortcut target. When ever you want to change the configuration, just use that shortcut. Now you do not have to alter your original F@H shortcut on the desktop.


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

Nice idea Buck, I am always forgetting to remove the flag when I go to run it again.


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

Thanks guys I got it on the correct team now, and it seems to be going alittle faster with -smp 8 added to the target line.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

See this thread for monitoring your Folding progress -

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=120320


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

Thanks that was the next thing I was gonna look at 

Also what this about you get more PPD if running in a VM.

Next question SMP2???


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 1, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Nice idea Buck, I am always forgetting to remove the flag when I go to run it again.


*I gotta give credit to Bogmali.* I saw a screenshot of one of his folders a while back and he was using config shortcuts. He's a smart cookie. I think I learn more from the team members than I actually bring to the table on my own


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

You need to run the -bigadv work units in a VM to get the higher PPD

@Buck, yeah he is one smart cookie


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

how much ppd difference is there?

is it worth it?


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

I get about 24,000PPD from my i7 @4GHz running on 7 cores.

There is a guide to it here -

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=4464&mpage=1&tree=true


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

Wow that is a big difference, i've never setup a VM before so i'm assuming it might be abit of work. Also more memory in the machine is better from what i've been told. So maybe I should consider it if I go up to 12GB's of ram.


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

You are running 6GB which will be fine, that is what I have in my rig.

Takes a wee bit of thinking to get it setup, but nothing too hard.The members here will help you out if you want.

EDIT:Take a read at the guide and if you want to go ahead I will try and help if you get stuck on anything.


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

I'm stuck in HFM.NET right now.

Adding the cilents in Fahmon was pretty straight forward.

Type in a name of your choice and then just make sure location is point to the folding executable.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

However with HFM.NET

I don't see a way to select the location or am I missing something.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

Log Folder, and browse to the same location as you used in FahMon


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 1, 2010)

you can also import your FAHMON config


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

Is the big difference in PPD do to bonus points I saw mentioned previously?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

Yeah HFM will automatically calculate them for you.FahMon does not.

EDIT: Just looked at the SS, your PPD seem low for the i7 running 8 cores.Does the PPD go up after you let it run for a while ? I get about ~9000 PPD on a Q9550 @3.8GHz (4 cores)


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

Actually my PPD has dropped on the CPU.

Also HFM.NET doesn't show any ppd for the gpu only the progress is that normal.

Fahmon shows gpu ppd





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

It has to do 3% before it shows PPD IIRC.

Did you check in Task Manager that all 8 cores are getting loaded when running the SMP client.


----------



## msgclb (May 1, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> Is the big difference in PPD do to bonus points I saw mentioned previously?
> 
> [url]http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/4082/ppddifferencebetweencli.png[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Check the difference between the Credit in FahMon and HFM.NET. Also you can configure HFM.NET by clicking Preferences in the Edit tab. Here are the EOC setting for the Web Settings. Right-Click on the headings and you can select the headings you want to keep.


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

I see you are running an ATI card.

ATI cards make a bigger impact on the CPU when they are running compared to the nVidia cards.

There are some changes you can make to the config to try and lessen the load on the CPU.I will try and dig them up for you.

EDIT: Here you go -

http://en.fah-addict.net/articles/articles-1-3+gpu-environment-variables.php


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> It has to do 3% before it shows PPD IIRC.
> 
> Did you check in Task Manager that all 8 cores are getting loaded when running the SMP client.



Ya if you look at real temp in the screenshot system is at 100% load.

For whatever reason I think it just dropped me on the cpu part cause the status bar when red and it wasn't showing anything in the other fields yet machine was still at 100% load.

I quit the cpu client and restarted it.

Now only doing 7681 PPD on CPU
GPU is showing 2692 PPD.

If I look at the processes in task manager its showing the GPU client using about 11% cpu.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

Try running just the CPU client for a while, and see what the PPD get to.


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

I'm going to try that now for some reason the cpu clients keeps stopping and going to red in HFM net but the command prompt window is still open and real temp still shows the system at 100% load.


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

Usually when it is red the client has stopped or hung.Check in the console window if it is still making progress when it goes red.

You may have to get your overclock a bit more stable as these clients can stress the CPU alot.


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder if its a combination of both the CPU and GPU client folding at the same time. I have the cpu client just running on its own right now will see if it stops or hangs. I'm not sure if its a stability issue cause the system hasn't crashed on me or done anything that would make you believe its unstable.

And my load temps are 67c


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Usually when it is red the client has stopped or hung.Check in the console window if it is still making progress when it goes red.
> 
> You may have to get your overclock a bit more stable as these clients can stress the CPU alot.



does the SMP one stress the CPU more then WCG does? I am 90% sure my overclock is stable 


Also what would cause the rig to restart randomly when folding 100% CPU and GPU but not when only CPU or GPU is folding?(i am thinking PSU...agree or disagree?)


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

That does sound like PSU to me random restarts usually point to that.


----------



## hat (May 1, 2010)

Allright, I got my new 8800GTS BIOS flashed now. It runs at 725/1800/2000, and I edited the fan speeds too. My card be fast and cool...

I'll switch them both over on the evening of the 4th


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> does the SMP one stress the CPU more then WCG does? I am 90% sure my overclock is stable



I am not sure I would have thought that they were both about the same. 




> Also what would cause the rig to restart randomly when folding 100% CPU and GPU but not when only CPU or GPU is folding?(i am thinking PSU...agree or disagree?)



Yeah that could be a possibilty, I just know when running both the clients that I have to drop my overclock a little on both.

EDIT: Actually I am replacing a PSU in one of my rigs as it was restarting, but the PSU is definitely dying in it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 1, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> That does sound like PSU to me random restarts usually point to that.



i was thinking that too because even at stock it does it. But when i have the PSU on my other rig(X2 4200+@3.1ghz,onboard video 3HDD's) it doesn't cause a problem but i think the i7 is just too much for it,.


EDIT: since i am not the only one that agrees with it being the PSU i am going to try to get some money to get the Seasonic one i have had my eye on for awhile  till then i will just run the CPU since it gives me about 4x more points then GPU


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

*Update* with just the Cpu cilent running i'm at 8629 ppd now


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> *Update* with just the Cpu cilent running i'm at 8629 ppd now



Still seems low, maybe some one that runs the SMP client on an i7 can confirm this.

I only run the VM -bigadv on mine and am comparing it to that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 1, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> *Update* with just the Cpu cilent running i'm at 8629 ppd now



The ATI GPU client still impacts the CPU even with the Environmental Variables entered.  You may find that running the GPU client has a net negative affect on your PPD.  If you go VM, forget the GPU .


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The ATI GPU client still impacts the CPU even with the Environmental Variables entered.  You may find that running the GPU client has a net negative affect on your PPD.  If you go VM, forget the GPU .



Hmm interesting..

CPU ppd is up to 8774 now.
So if the gpu is doing 2700 ppd and cpu around 7000 ppd, its only slightly more than the cpu alone since its ppd goes up when the gpu is not running.

The next thing I have to figure out is why the cpu status just goes to red after abit of time folding when both are running. Wonder if I set the smp to 7 then try running both again.


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

OK, a couple of things you can try.

Run through the settings for both clients (add the -configonly switch)

For the CPU client when you get to -
 Core Priority (idle/low) [idle]?  set it as idle

For the GPU client set this value as low.

You could try running the SMP on 7 cores and using the other core for the GPU.

You can use programs like Process Lasso or Get and Set Affinity to limit how many cores each client will use.


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

**Update**

I didn't make any changes to Core priority or Gpu priority, just wanted to see if my first attempt would work and it seems smp 7 solved it. I'm assuming by leaving the extra core free for the gpu to use was a good idea.

_*Also didn't change Environmental Variables*_

Here is the new result will leave both folding for the next hour to see if she holds.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## [Ion] (May 1, 2010)

Tim, is that the ModX 500w you're using?  If so, it could very possibly be a PSU issue, the ModX PSUs are from what I've read a very mediocre set of PSUs, and an OC'ed i7 will pull some serious power


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 1, 2010)

Not sure if this was covered, but I will only need to change my User name to "ChimPowerUp!" and leave the team number the same, right?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Not sure if this was covered, but I will only need to change my User name to "ChimPowerUp!" and leave the team number the same, right?



Needs to be "ChimPowerUp" NO "!". Team is still 50711.


----------



## [Ion] (May 1, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Needs to be "ChimPowerUp" NO "!". Team is still 50711.



This.  If you're running a SMP client, you'll need the passkey (PM me)


----------



## El Fiendo (May 1, 2010)

When I ran SMP A3 cores on my i7 920 at 4.01 GHz, I got around 16k PPD. 8k seems a little low still. Do you have hyperthreading on? That seems about right for 4 cores. What was overclock?

Also, the PSU is likely the cause of the restarting issues. I was having the exact same issues, without even so much as a BSOD. I have an HX1000 I picked up yesterday, and now voltages that were nowhere near stable are quite stable. My PSU wasn't bad, but because it had a singular 12v rail, overclocking CPU and GPU, 7 fans, and a water cooling pump seems to have been too much for it to properly handle.


----------



## Makaveli (May 1, 2010)

Wow that is double what I get but I can't figure out why.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 1, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> Wow that is double what I get but I can't figure out why.



Well, I haven't run the client for months and months, but when I did that's about what I remember getting. Give me 20 minutes, I'll shut down a -bigadv client for a bit and do a quick benchmark with the SMP client I still have. I'll let you know.


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

Makaveli, can you open Task manager and then click on the Performance Tab.You should see the 8 cores loaded like the SS below.


----------



## bogmali (May 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> does the SMP one stress the CPU more then WCG does? I am 90% sure my overclock is stable



I know for a fact that folding -bigadv WU using VMware stresses it more than WCG. I've had numerous restarts and BSODs from doing that while I never had one doing BOINC/WCG:shadedshu


----------



## hat (May 2, 2010)

This is why I always test with Linpack first...


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 2, 2010)

i want to change my setting can you tell me how, i want 90% load on gpu and star with windows startup but i don't lose my work now cuz it's run project and it 70% complete


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 2, 2010)

If anyone was having trouble getting SMP2 work on server 130.237.232.140, the problem should be corrected. I had to spoon-feed work units from other rigs to keep my Q-9550 running. Re-start the client and everything should be fine.

I finally have all clients switched over to ChimpowerUp. They appear to be clicking along @ 90K ppd. Post up your Fahmon/HFM.net screenshots so we can thank you for supporting  ChimPowerUp!










hayder.master said:


> i want to change my setting can you tell me how, i want 90% load on gpu and star with windows startup but i don't lose my work now cuz it's run project and it 70% complete


 I don't know if the GPU usage setting actually works? Everyone always runs 100%. *Can anyone comment on this setting?*


----------



## Makaveli (May 2, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Makaveli, can you open Task manager and then click on the Performance Tab.You should see the 8 cores loaded like the SS below.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100501/8 core ss.jpg



Here I just restarted it and would you look at that 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## oily_17 (May 2, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> Here I just restarted it and would you look at that



Now that looks better 

Got most of my rigs running ~76,000PPD , just a couple more rigs to sort out now


----------



## Makaveli (May 2, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Now that looks better
> 
> Got most of my rigs running ~76,000PPD , just a couple more rigs to sort out now
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100501/ChimpPPD094.jpg



 Nice

My previous rig Opteron 170 is not being used right now need to buy a case then I can make that a permanent folding box then maybe throw in a nv gpu or two in there 

Up to around 14240 PPD now


----------



## oily_17 (May 2, 2010)

Never mind the case, just stick it on a shelf somewhere and let it fold away.

Glad to see those PPD rising for you now.


----------



## Makaveli (May 2, 2010)

I should be thanking you guys for the helping getting it setup


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 2, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> I should be thanking you guys for the helping getting it setup


No, it is us who are thanking *you* for taking the time to *fold with us*!


----------



## xBruce88x (May 2, 2010)

well i've got a bit of bad news... my rig is down (well it still works but...) due to heat. I came back today and the screen was garbled like a mofo, hopefully there's no permanent damage. I don't know if it was the cpu or gpu that caused it... temps on the gpu were 130 and temps on the cpu was about 140, i'm guessing cpu since it was probably higher before folding@home closed... then again the gpu client had shut itself down on its own so maybe it was the gpu and it had cooled by the time i got back... its already got a beastly aftermarket cooler so maybe its the memory on the card... (no heat sinks for w/e reason)... and the cpu could be a culprit since its still on stock cooling... but as soon as i figure it out i'll be back putting out a combined 4800PPD


----------



## msgclb (May 2, 2010)

I've also got all clients switched over to ChimPowerUp. I've got 18 clients @ 150,669 PPD although one card probably won't be partying much if it doesn't snow. Whenever the temp gets above 75 in the back room this card burns up.






I haven't had any server problems today.


----------



## Makaveli (May 2, 2010)

That's impressive the mixture of i7 rigs and Nv gpu's give you a nice overall total.

lol the 3 GTX 260's roughly equal one VM SMP -bigadv.


----------



## bogmali (May 2, 2010)

Msgclb-what a show-off 

J/K M8

Hey you have 5 i7'2 listed on there (and some 965's at that) so if all your -bigadv's hit at the same day.......300K is very possible

And don't make me show all the firepower that I have in my arsenal

I'll have my 4th i7 920 coming back online tomorrow. Putting a Q6600 and 2X8800GTS_512 also tomorrow, my AMD Phenom II 1055T will be online sometime on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## msgclb (May 2, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Msgclb-what a show-off
> 
> J/K M8
> 
> Hey you have 5 i7'2 listed on there (and some 965's at that) so if all your -bigadv's hit at the same day.......300K is very possible



There are 3 i7's, (2) i7 920 rigs and (1) i7 965. I think the confusion is the following...

Rig-2 a GPU and a SMP -bigadv
Rig-3 a GPU not folding (not shown) and a SMP -bigadv
Rig-4 a GPU and a SMP -bigadv

I've used the format...
rig #, unit doing the work, the system


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Tim, is that the ModX 500w you're using?  If so, it could very possibly be a PSU issue, the ModX PSUs are from what I've read a very mediocre set of PSUs, and an OC'ed i7 will pull some serious power



yes i am using the Mod-X pro(the newer mod-X that is said to be better) 

but i got good news. On the 5th my uncle is buying me a 620w Seasonic 
SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 1...

The bad part is.i won't get it the day the contest starts and i have to pay him back.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 2, 2010)

Man it seems weird to see a CPU with a much much higher PPD than an GPU.  It just seems so wrong.  I see why -bigadv was such a big deal when I was trolling the Folding threads for info.

I will be updating OS on Mighty Mouse and getting everything setup on Tuesday.  I will post a screeny then for both systems.

Unimportant note, if I get a wireless card by then, it will help warm up the living room instead of mine.


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yes i am using the Mod-X pro(the newer mod-X that is said to be better)
> 
> but i got good news. On the 5th my uncle is buying me a 620w Seasonic
> SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 1...
> ...



Well, that's an awesome PSU at a good price...from the specs it looks to be very similar to my XFX 650w.

I'll switch my clients over to ChimPowerUp before too long...the bad news is that I won't be getting the GTX260 this weekend, but I should get it next weekend


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> well i've got a bit of bad news... my rig is down (well it still works but...) due to heat. I came back today and the screen was garbled like a mofo, hopefully there's no permanent damage. I don't know if it was the cpu or gpu that caused it... temps on the gpu were 130 and temps on the cpu was about 140, i'm guessing cpu since it was probably higher before folding@home closed... then again the gpu client had shut itself down on its own so maybe it was the gpu and it had cooled by the time i got back... its already got a beastly aftermarket cooler so maybe its the memory on the card... (no heat sinks for w/e reason)... and the cpu could be a culprit since its still on stock cooling... but as soon as i figure it out i'll be back putting out a combined 4800PPD



Had that happen once on my 8800GT. The WU caused my vmem to overheat. I just shut down the system untill it cooled, restarted, and got a different work unit for my card. All has been fine since.

Get some sinks on the memory, or at least get more air moving over the memory.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 2, 2010)

I will add my AMD PII 955 and Intel Q9450.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 2, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I don't know if the GPU usage setting actually works? Everyone always runs 100%. *Can anyone comment on this setting?*




i just want to be sure, cuz when i see the GPU usage i notice it's not 100% load, so i ask if there is some setting to make GPU 100% lad and useful for F@H


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 2, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> i just want to be sure, cuz when i see the GPU usage i notice it's not 100% load, so i ask if there is some setting to make GPU 100% lad and useful for F@H


Ah, you are running ATI. I do not believe the client will completely max out cpu usage on ATI cards. There are arguments(variables) that you can add to the shortcut target. *See step#5 @ below link*. Gary(NastyHabits) has a lot more experience than myself with ATI. PM him is this does not solve your problem.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110212


----------



## Makaveli (May 2, 2010)

I saw between 95-99% usage on my 4890 when running the client on default settings!

I want to see what kinda of PPD the new Phenom X6 produces does anyone have one?


----------



## bogmali (May 2, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> I saw between 95-99% usage on my 4890 when running the client on default settings!
> 
> I want to see what kinda of PPD the new Phenom X6 produces does anyone have one?



I'll post one on Tuesday (1055T)


----------



## oily_17 (May 2, 2010)

I think our Chimp likes Pie ..


----------



## Makaveli (May 2, 2010)

Nice if you need any help with chart work holla at me i'm good with excel!


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 2, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ah, you are running ATI. I do not believe the client will completely max out cpu usage on ATI cards. There are arguments(variables) that you can add to the shortcut target. *See step#5 @ below link*. Gary(NastyHabits) has a lot more experience than myself with ATI. PM him is this does not solve your problem.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110212



thanx


----------



## Makaveli (May 2, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I'll post one on Tuesday (1055T)



Found this on the Anandtech forms from one of the mods.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bogmali (May 2, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> I think our Chimp likes Pie ..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/ChimPie.jpg



Figures since I just switched half of my rigs to that username


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2010)

Just got the main rig switched over, and am running in ChimPowerUp to make sure everything is up to snuff.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Just got the main rig switched over, and am running in ChimPowerUp to make sure everything is up to snuff.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/Chimp.png



CPU looks low (PPD wise)...  kinda confused.


----------



## Makaveli (May 2, 2010)

Based on his screenshot he only has it enabled for 4 cores, he might possibly be doing something else with a heavy load at the time of the screenshot.

I do have a question I haven't been able to get HFM to show this extra column.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> CPU looks low (PPD wise)...  kinda confused.



I had to kill one of the 4870X2 clients. Running both murders my CPU PPD, even tho I have the ATI system variables added to reduce ATI cpu usage.

New setup:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Just got the main rig switched over, and am running in ChimPowerUp to make sure everything is up to snuff.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/Chimp.png



Have you entered the Environmental Variables?  Step 5 here. My 4830 gets just shy of 2000PPD on 511 point WU's. If you don't have those entered, it will *really* slow down the CPU client.



Makaveli said:


> Based on his screenshot he only has it enabled for 4 cores, he might possibly be doing something else with a heavy load at the time of the screenshot.
> 
> I do have a question I haven't been able to get HFM to show this extra column.



You have to open the log/queue viewer (F8) and then click on "show Queue" on the left.


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Have you entered the Environmental Variables?  Step 5 here. My 4830 gets just shy of 2000PPD on 511 point WU's. If you don't have those entered, it will *really* slow down the CPU client.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to open the log/queue viewer (F8) and then click on "show Queue" on the left.



Yeah, installed the environment variables. See post above yours for explanation.


----------



## hat (May 2, 2010)

How long does it take an i7 to complete a SMP2 unit then? Was the guy with the 1090T running a bigadv unit or a regular SMP unit?


----------



## oily_17 (May 2, 2010)

hat said:


> How long does it take an i7 to complete a SMP2 unit then? Was the guy with the 1090T running a bigadv unit or a regular SMP unit?



Not sure about the i7 but my Q9550 at 3.8GHz is pulling ~11.5K PPD with a TPF of 4min12sec

So not really that impressed with his 13K PPD from the 1090T @4.1GHz


----------



## Makaveli (May 3, 2010)

That mod updated his post says he is getting 16,751 ppd with the 1090T @ 4.1Ghz

**Update**
Also said _ This is just the smp2 client in XP with "-advmethods"_


----------



## bogmali (May 3, 2010)

All my rigs are officially switched over.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 3, 2010)

hat said:


> How long does it take an i7 to complete a SMP2 unit then? Was the guy with the 1090T running a bigadv unit or a regular SMP unit?



alittle under 6hrs for my i7@3.9ghz for a SMP unit using all 8 threads


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 3, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Not sure about the i7 but my Q9550 at 3.8GHz is pulling ~11.5K PPD with a TPF of 4min12sec
> 
> So not really that impressed with his 13K PPD from the 1090T @4.1GHz


Oily, what WU are you running for the 11.5K ppd and do you have any GPU's running on that rig? My Q-9550 @ 3.8Ghz pulls 9K on SMP2 feeding a single GTX260. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

I'm probably not going to be getting the PPD I was hoping, the heat here (almost 90F the past couple days) is forcing me to keep the desktop off, with no AC it gets damn hot rather fast.  Especially overnight, if it's hot I don't sleep well and then I'm an ass to everyone, so I'll be running things at the mercy of the weather


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 3, 2010)

I switched my X2 4200@3ghz over to F@H. I will fold on the i7 and 4200 for now till i get the new PSU then i will switch the 8800GT to the chimp  

@ion i understand that problem it happens here too. a overclocked i7 puts out ALOT of heat.


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I switched my X2 4200@3ghz over to F@H. I will fold on the i7 and 4200 for now till i get the new PSU then i will switch the 8800GT to the chimp
> 
> @ion i understand that problem it happens here too. a overclocked i7 puts out ALOT of heat.



I would think it would be even worse with the i7...with the X4 955 & 8800GTS at full load my rig pulls around 250w, which isn't bad for an enthusiast rig I guess, but it still makes things hot.  The laptop is only around 35w, so it stays on all of the time (I notice no difference with it on or not)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 3, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I would think it would be even worse with the i7...with the X4 955 & 8800GTS at full load my rig pulls around 250w, which isn't bad for an enthusiast rig I guess, but it still makes things hot.  The laptop is only around 35w, so it stays on all of the time (I notice no difference with it on or not)



my i7&8800GT put out alot of heat. No idea how much but it must be alot if my 500w PSU is having a hard time pushing it. Also i have the x2 4200 that is also overclocked  
I have learned to deal with the heat and put as much space between my bed and the rigs. It is noticeably cooler near the bed  if you can try put more distance between the bed and you if you sleep in the room that you crunch/fold it


----------



## oily_17 (May 3, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Oily, what WU are you running for the 11.5K ppd and do you have any GPU's running on that rig? My Q-9550 @ 3.8Ghz pulls 9K on SMP2 feeding a single GTX260. What am I doing wrong?



No GPU on this rig ATM, it has 2x 4870's but they kill the PPD.

Not sure on the WU I think it was a ~3200 pointer or something like that.Usually I pull ~10K on it.

EDIT: Running 3072 pointer gets me 10K right now.


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my i7&8800GT put out alot of heat. No idea how much but it must be alot if my 500w PSU is having a hard time pushing it. Also i have the x2 4200 that is also overclocked
> I have learned to deal with the heat and put as much space between my bed and the rigs. It is noticeably cooler near the bed  if you can try put more distance between the bed and you if you sleep in the room that you crunch/fold it



I have the desktop as far away from the bed as is possible, and I keep the door open and have fans on, but if the air outside and in the rest of the house is hot, regrettably the room is going to be even hotter...and the X4 is pushing 60c


----------



## hertz9753 (May 3, 2010)

I switched my GPUs over and I will switch my Xeon 3570 monday after work.(It does 15,000 PPD at 3.6)


----------



## Makaveli (May 3, 2010)

Question guys does and SSD provide any benefit for folding?


----------



## hat (May 3, 2010)

No way. Any miniscule benefit would be totally offset by the cost. SSDs are great if you're going to install something that constantly does a ton of reads/writes (Windows) to it, but that's about it.


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> Question guys does and SSD provide any benefit for folding?



No.  I bought an X25-V because I thought it would be a nice upgrade, and it is for most things, but has no impact on WCG or F@h speed/performance


----------



## Makaveli (May 3, 2010)

What about having the VM being installed on the SSD any benefit then?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> What about having the VM being installed on the SSD any benefit then?



Okay, okay.  If you're looking for someone to give you the go ahead for that SSD that you seem to want so much, then who am I to stand in your way?  Go ahead.  It can't hurt.   Moving data to and from storage faster will obviously help, but how much is anyone's guess.  Although, I would not be surprised if a thorough scouring of the Folding forums out there would turn up someone who's tried it and posted the results.


----------



## Makaveli (May 3, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, okay.  If you're looking for someone to give you the go ahead for that SSD that you seem to want so much, then who am I to stand in your way?  Go ahead.  It can't hurt.   Moving data to and from storage faster will obviously help, but how much is anyone's guess.  Although, I would not be surprised if a thorough scouring of the Folding forums out there would turn up someone who's tried it and posted the results.



lol the SSD you speak of is already in my system Intel 160GB G2

i'm on the folding forum now but all of this is new to me and there is so much information to gather.

Like if I go the VM route which version of linux should i run??

If Hyper V better than VM Ware etc etc.

How much ram should I allocate to the VM etc


----------



## crush3r (May 3, 2010)

I'm in! Folding my i7 at 3.8Ghz and pumping 18k ppd 
Where can i find stats? (leaderboard etc)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2010)

Stats links for Team 50711


----------



## oily_17 (May 3, 2010)

Or for Chimp Challenge stats check out the first post of this thread.


----------



## crush3r (May 3, 2010)

I saw one a few days ago comparing us against the other competing forums, we were ranked 7 I think at the time. Does anyone know where this ranking is?

*EDIT:* Thanks Oily, found it!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 3, 2010)

Look, a red pacman is eating everybody.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 3, 2010)

Damn! I'll be switching everything over tonight. Folding pie might be less interesting for a few days all things considered.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 3, 2010)

I added a OCed 8600GT to the mix today. May not be a big hitter but it still puts out some points for the team

EDIT:i can't wait to get the seasonic PSU so i can run the 8800GT along with the i7. my rig can put out over 20k ppd when folding on GPU and CPU (both OCed) but right now it is limited to CPU only (still ~15-16k ppd)


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I added a OCed 8600GT to the mix today. May not be a big hitter but it still puts out some points for the team
> 
> EDIT:i can't wait to get the seasonic PSU so i can run the 8800GT along with the i7. my rig can put out over 20k ppd when folding on GPU and CPU (both OCed) but right now it is limited to CPU only (still ~15-16k ppd)



I ran an 8600GTS a while back, when it folded reliably (which was rare, admittedly), it did ~1600 PPD


----------



## Makaveli (May 4, 2010)

crush3r said:


> I'm in! Folding my i7 at 3.8Ghz and pumping 18k ppd
> Where can i find stats? (leaderboard etc)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100503/f@hworking.jpg



Excellent score there.


----------



## Makaveli (May 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I ran an 8600GTS a while back, when it folded reliably (which was rare, admittedly), it did ~1600 PPD



So far my 4890 is doing 3500 PPD with no cpu client running. I hope they release the gpu 3 client soon as gpu2 is only using like 320 shaders out of the 800 available.


----------



## dhoshaw (May 4, 2010)

I've moved a couple of my gpu's over.


----------



## Bot (May 4, 2010)

we are millionaires already =)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 4, 2010)

Bot said:


> we are millionaires already =)



The points sure did add up fast. Something tells me that we aren't going to need that long to get 20mill. maybe even less then 20 days once everyone gets switched over


----------



## hertz9753 (May 4, 2010)

Which smp do you guys use for you quad cores?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 4, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Which smp do you guys use for you quad cores?



I would think that for quads it would be the same as is used on the i7(i know i7 is still a quad)

I would use the "MPICH" client


----------



## hertz9753 (May 4, 2010)

I'm using the MPICH client, but the cpu is killing my GPUs.

PII 955
Evga 275 co-op
Evga 275

Intel Q9450
2x PNY 260
Sparkle 275

Running vista 32 bit on both systems.  Settings please.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I'm using the MPICH client, but the cpu is killing my GPUs.
> 
> PII 955
> Evga 275 co-op
> ...



Under advanced settings for priority(-configonly flag), set the *CPU to Idle* and the *GPU's to Low*. Use Prifinity II to assign the CPU/GPU's to all core's on the processor.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 4, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Under advanced settings for priority(-configonly flag), set the *CPU to Idle* and the *GPU's to Low*. Use Prifinity II to assign the CPU/GPU's to all core's on the processor.



Thanks buck.  Anybody know who D.Law is?(new member)


----------



## El Fiendo (May 4, 2010)

Alright, that seems somewhat sufficient. I suppose I should actually lower the core clock and only boost the shaders on all my 9600s and GTX260s. Should be able to squeeze out some more punch that way.


----------



## HammerON (May 4, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Thanks buck.  Anybody know who D.Law is?(new member)



D.Law has been our top cruncher (WCG) for the last couple months

He has a serious arsenal of i7 920's and an i7 980x


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 4, 2010)

HammerON said:


> D.Law has been our top cruncher (WCG) for the last couple months
> 
> He has a serious arsenal of i7 920's and an i7 980x



Also he seems to be a good guy and has many more rigs then just the 920's and 980x


----------



## hat (May 4, 2010)

Tonight's the night to switch over if you already havn't. I'll be comitting my ~10K PPD (9600GSO and G92 8800GTS) tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2010)

is there a page to view stats by users and such?


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> is there a page to view stats by users and such?



Folding.extremeoverclocking.com (my favorite, just search for ChimPowerUp in the box on the left) or Stats.Free-DC.org also does F@H (but EOC does it much better IMO)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 4, 2010)

Getting things set up on my primary rig right now.  I will get the other system up and running later today.

If I have 1 CPU and 1 GPU client on the same rig, do I set it to the same Machine ID?


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2010)

No, each client needs a different Machine ID

EDIT: IIRC the CPU and GPU clients have different Machine ID's by default but you can check when first setting it up.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 4, 2010)

Crap.  I just ran a test and they had the same ID.  The GPU failed, gave me some error message about this test will be ignored and restarted.  Everything seems to be running fine, but the PPD for my CPU seems really low.  I will post a pic cause I am fairly sure I did something wrong.

Edit:  I found where I can manually correct the GPU ID to 2.


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2010)

Which client did you use for the CPU ?

Have you the -smp switch added to the shortcut target ?

EDIT: This is the download link for the SMP2 client

http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.29beta-win32-SMP-mpich.exe


----------



## bogmali (May 4, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> No, each client needs a different Machine ID
> 
> EDIT: IIRC the CPU and GPU clients have different Machine ID's by default but you can check when first setting it up.



What he said. I normally set my GPU's machine ID to 2 and 3, leaving machine ID 1 for SMP2 or -bigadv


----------



## Makaveli (May 4, 2010)

I had downloaded the FAH6.23 from the assistance thread and updated to FAH6.29 last night is there a difference?


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> I had downloaded the FAH6.23 from the assistance thread and updated to FAH6.29 last night is there a difference?



I think as they bring out newer WU/projects that they update the clients so that they will be able to run them.

Older clients may not run the new projects and may not get any work to do.


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, but I am an ASS!!

I knew one of my rigs was having problems with it's PSU (random shutdowns and the PSU was squealing like a pig).

So, I was in a hurry to get it going for the challenge and ordered a new PSU at the weekend.

Was looking in the attic today for other things and found a perfectly good PSU sitting in a box  

So anyway my rig is back running and I should have a new PSU here tomorrow


----------



## hat (May 4, 2010)

Heh, I found a ton of NANDs on my 8800gts client after pushing the memory to 2200 this morning. Good thing I caught it before the challenge


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2010)

OC'ing the shaders gives more performance than anything else on nVidia cards.

Leave the memory at stock and keep the core at a stable level as well.


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> OC'ing the shaders gives more performance than anything else on nVidia cards.
> 
> Leave the memory at stock and keep the core at a stable level as well.



I typically OC the shaders as high as they will go stabily, and then because I also use my card(s) for gaming, I'll OC the core/memory a bit as well.  I'm currently rocking a 100mhz core OC, a 120mhz memory OC, and a ~350mhz shader OC on the 8800GTS


----------



## Makaveli (May 4, 2010)

Is it normal to be getting back to back A3's? I just finished one that took about 5 hours 50mins. And got another one.


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> Is it normal to be getting back to back A3's? I just finished one that took about 5 hours 50mins. And got another one.



Yeah, it can be pot luck sometimes, depending on what WU,s are available on the server.

Got my rigs all running again -






100K PPD


----------



## D.Law (May 4, 2010)

There is one reason and one reason only that I hate folding... Setting them up are a pain in the A**...... took me 2 days to get 12 instances up and running... not to mention dealing with all the workarounds and seriously inefficient engine... SMP was a pain to set up, VMWare was worse, -forcegpu ati_r700 is just a ridiculous workaround, and worst of the is getting 2 NVIDIA GPU to get detected... Can't they all just follow BOINC and have *1* client that can work on multiple project and CPU + GPU at the same time???

Of course I am also cheezed off as being a "ATI Guy", I am seriously getting crippled here... 

But hey whats all the pain in setting up compared to the gains in donating to a good cause huh? So I'm throwing in 3 SMP -bigadv clients and 9 GPU clients.

Could somebody PM me the passkey to ChimPowerUp? I am taking up folding just for the sake of the poor chimp  If HFM is reporting correctly, I can pump up to 79k PPD... 







___________________________________________________________________________________________________
| Cruncher #1 - Core i7-980X | Cruncher #2 - Core i7-965 | Cruncher #3 - 2 x Xeon E5430 | Cruncher #4 - 2 x Xeon E5420 | Cruncher #5 - 2 x Xeon E5420 | Cruncher #6 - Core i7-920 |
| Cruncher #7 - Core i7-920 | Cruncher #8 - Core i7-870 | Cruncher #9 - Core i7-860 | Cruncher #10 - Core i5-750 | Cruncher #11 - C2Q 9450 | Cruncher #12 - C2Q 9400 |

Total Threads - 88
___________________________________________________________________________________________________
| Folding #1 - ATI Radeon HD5870 | Folding #2 - ATI Radeon HD5870 | Folding #3 - ATI Radeon HD5850 | Folding #4 - ATI Radeon HD5850 |
| Folding #5 - ATI Radeon HD4890 | Folding #6 - ATI Radeon HD4870 | Folding #7 - ATI Radeon HD4870 | Folding #8 - NVIDIA GTX260 | Folding #9 - NVIDIA GTX260 |
___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Proudly Crunching & Folding for TPU!!!​


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

Passkey sent.  And I agree, setting up FAH is really a pain in the ass compared to WCG, that's one of the tings that I hate most about it


----------



## johnspack (May 4, 2010)

I guess I'll be needing a passkey for ChimPowerUp as well.  I may throw a 260 at it...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 4, 2010)

Ok.  Thanks to Oily and guides written by Buck, Bogmali, and other TPU Folding Vets, I am all setup for tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I guess I'll be needing a passkey for ChimPowerUp as well.  I may throw a 260 at it...



Sent


----------



## dustyshiv (May 4, 2010)

Whats the diff. between the passkey u guys send out and the pass key that can be generated if u put your team name on the folding at home website?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 4, 2010)

Do I need to use the passkey on my GPUs?


----------



## KieX (May 4, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Do I need to use the passkey on my GPUs?



+1 Same question


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Do I need to use the passkey on my GPUs?



No, just on SMP2 and -bigadv clients


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 4, 2010)

I am STILL pushing my 8600GT. With the stock cooler the Shaders maxed at 1650 right now on the Zalman cooler i am at 1660 and not a problem. Temp sits at a cool 51c load and 40c idle. Considering giving it alittle more voltage to try to get shaders close to 2ghz


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Whats the diff. between the passkey u guys send out and the pass key that can be generated if u put your team name on the folding at home website?



Every user (such as myself, thebluebumblebee) generates their own passkey for F@H for their own user.  In this case, we are all Folding for one username (ChimPowerUp) so we need to use the passkey for THAT username.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Folding.extremeoverclocking.com (my favorite, just search for ChimPowerUp in the box on the left) or Stats.Free-DC.org also does F@H (but EOC does it much better IMO)



can't find the team?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 5, 2010)

My AM2 5000+ is out of the mix.  It can't fold at 100% without going a little over the safe temp zone even at stock.  The case it is in just doesn't circulate enough air because it is an HTPC and small with only 1 case fan.  But it was only about 900 PPD so on well.

I will be online sporadically and I can give anyone who can't get Buck or someone else to get the Passkey.


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> can't find the team?



HERE


----------



## theonedub (May 5, 2010)

Whoa, got tied up and almost missed the start date  Switched my 275s over easily- just used the -configonly flag and changed the username on my current clients  

Will try to move the i7 over tonight. Heat means the 275s wont run all day, but the i7 is holding up fine, so that should bring us some points.


----------



## [Ion] (May 5, 2010)

The 8800GTS is now switched over, I'm setting up SMP2 now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 5, 2010)

The i7,x2 4200,8600GT are folding 100% now and overclocked. I am going to try and get alittle more out of the x2 tonight. 
the i7 is hitting 68c with the extra heat 
the x2 4200 is hitting 48c 
8600GT 56c(with volt-mod)
8800GT(when it folds) 62c


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

fan @ 60% on my 5770 temps don't go over 60ºc on stock cooler.  Gotta love those puppies, too bad ATi puts out such crappy PPD


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 5, 2010)

As promised, I am clipping along @ 110K ppd with the new cards added. If you have not already switched to Chimpowerup, please do so by morning. Good Luck Guys!


----------



## theonedub (May 5, 2010)

Got the SMP client setup and the i7 moved over. Will have to balance time to make sure I finish the remaining WCG WUs I was assigned as well (just stopped accepting tasks this afternoon, oops)

Im going to let it go over night 100% Folding@Home and see what it does. Here's what it looks like now, might get to add the 8800GTS in there too


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2010)

Okay - is this normal:





Just installed SMP2 and it took 6 tries to get some work and this downloaded twice an failed

Oh, and will someone please look at the Technical Assistance thread and give me some help on my other issue???


----------



## msgclb (May 5, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Okay - is this normal:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100505/Folding.jpg
> 
> Just installed SMP2 and it took 6 tries to get some work and this downloaded twice an failed
> ...



A Google search turned up these and other responses...



> That error is caused by inadequate privileges. If you are running Windows Vista or 7, disable UAC, reboot, and try again. If it still doesn't work or if you don't want to disable UAC, uninstall F@H and reinstall it in the root directory of your drive (ie: C:\Folding@home Windows SMP Client V1.01\ instead of C:\Program Files\...).





> Is the client installed in Program Files? If so, Windows 7's security is blocking the file from being unpacked. Running the client as an administrator should get around this problem.



Could this be your problem. I've never seen this error but I don't use the Program Files folder.


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2010)

Re-trying w/out using Program Files Folder. Thanks


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Okay - is this normal:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100505/Folding.jpg
> 
> Just installed SMP2 and it took 6 tries to get some work and this downloaded twice an failed
> ...



Right Click on the shortcut......Click on Compatibility Tab and put a check mark on the "run this program as an administrator" under the Privilege Level


----------



## DannibusX (May 5, 2010)

So I got the GPU client up and running right now.  I'm sorry I waited until the last minute.  If I can, I'll get the CPU one running tomorrow after work.

I entered my username as ChimPowerUp, and 0 for the team since I didn't see anything about it.

Is it legit to set up the CPU client late and get it running after the contest has started?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> So I got the GPU client up and running right now.  I'm sorry I waited until the last minute.  If I can, I'll get the CPU one running tomorrow after work.
> 
> I entered my username as ChimPowerUp, and 0 for the team since I didn't see anything about it.
> 
> Is it legit to set up the CPU client late and get it running after the contest has started?



team is 50711


----------



## DannibusX (May 5, 2010)

How can I reset the client?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 5, 2010)

Right click on the F@H icon in the system tray.  Click configure and change the zero to 50711


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 5, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> How can I reset the client?



Turn off the client. Go inside the folder it is installed it, delete client.cfg file.  Then restart the client, it will go through the prompts again.

If you are switching to SMP for the CPU client, delete the work folder so it will download a new work unit.


----------



## DannibusX (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help, guys.  I reset the client this morning before I came into work and now it's folding under the username and team number.

I'll get the CPU client set up tonight and get it folding as well.


----------



## HammerON (May 5, 2010)

Okay, I finally got three i7 920's folding using SPM2 (sorry couldn't run -bigadv).
One of my rigs restarted over the night so I lowered the oc to 3.45 GHz. The other two have been folding for about 14 hours at 3.8 GHz.

I am not sure what I will get for output, but it should help a bit at least


----------



## hat (May 6, 2010)

So, the challenge is officially on. Can we get a daily report of our chimp's great work (the points it puts out)?


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

hat said:


> So, the challenge is officially on. Can we get a daily report of our chimp's great work (the points it puts out)?



HWC Chimp Challenge Comparison


----------



## niko084 (May 6, 2010)

I'll try to get all my clients moved over in the next few days, I should be kickin out around 18k PPD now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

Guys how do I make sure my cards are folding for the chimp challenge correctly?  just got into folding to help out on the challenge and I am completely lost


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys how do I make sure my cards are folding for the chimp challenge correctly?  just got into folding to help out on the challenge and I am completely lost



Make sure the username is set to ChimPowerUp, that's it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys how do I make sure my cards are folding for the chimp challenge correctly?  just got into folding to help out on the challenge and I am completely lost





[Ion] said:


> Make sure the username is set to ChimPowerUp, that's it



Additionally, use HFM.NET.  It will show the user and team for each client.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Additionally, use HFM.NET.  It will show the user and team for each client.



yep, name is fine


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Make sure the username is set to ChimPowerUp, that's it



So for the SMP2 set-up I am supposed to use the username ChimPowerUp and not my username? Crap - I think all three rigs have HammerON as the username

So when I get home tonight from work I will try to change the Username on all three rigs. Man, I keep screwing this up

Will someone plese confirm that I am supposed to be using ChimPowerUp as the Username for SMP2 set-ups?????


----------



## Trigger911 (May 6, 2010)

I just wanted to update I put my rigs in this challange my main desktop has been crashing I never had the gpu+cou cranked out my fsb is my problem I belive ... I am going to try to lower my voltages a little as I maxed them to try to get my max o/c fast on this new PhII


----------



## chriskwarren (May 6, 2010)

Just wanted to pop in and wish you guys luck! We are both the smaller teams here so lets show em all what we got!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

chriskwarren said:


> Just wanted to pop in and wish you guys luck! We are both the smaller teams here so lets show em all what we got!



Thanks bro, wish you guys the best of luck too!


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> So for the SMP2 set-up I am supposed to use the username ChimPowerUp and not my username? Crap - I think all three rigs have HammerON as the username
> 
> So when I get home tonight from work I will try to change the Username on all three rigs. Man, I keep screwing this up
> 
> Will someone plese confirm that I am supposed to be using ChimPowerUp as the Username for SMP2 set-ups?????



Yes, use ChimPowerUp, otherwise the points won't count towards our 20mill total required to finish  

Use ChimPowerUp for all clients (BTW do you have the passkey for ChimPowerUp?  If not, I'll sent it to you)

EDIT:  That's the spirit Chris, neither of our teams may win, but science will!


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2010)

chriskwarren said:


> Just wanted to pop in and wish you guys luck!



Same goes to you



chriskwarren said:


> We are both the smaller teams here so lets show em all what we got!



You got it Cap


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yes, use ChimPowerUp, otherwise the points won't count towards our 20mill total required to finish
> 
> Use ChimPowerUp for all clients (BTW do you have the passkey for ChimPowerUp?  If not, I'll sent it to you)
> 
> EDIT:  That's the spirit Chris, neither of our teams may win, but science will!



Yep have passkey. So when I switch over the username tonight, will all of the work the three rigs have done over the last 20 hours switch as well; or just start from that point that the username is switched?


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Yep have passkey. So when I switch over the username tonight, will all of the work the three rigs have done over the last 20 hours switch as well; or just start from that point that the username is switched?



Just from that point on..there's no way to switch WUs that have already been returned


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Yep have passkey. So when I switch over the username tonight, will all of the work the three rigs have done over the last 20 hours switch as well; or just start from that point that the username is switched?



As long as the WU is not finished when you switched user-names, ChimPowerUp will get the credit.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2010)

http://forums.ncix.com/forums/?mode...id=2185033&pagenumber=1&msgcount=24&subpage=1


----------



## theonedub (May 6, 2010)

I've switched to using my laptop at home to maximize PPD on the i7 

How often does someone with the -smp 8 -bigadv -advmethods flags get an actual bigadv WU?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I've switched to using my laptop at home to maximize PPD on the i7
> 
> How often does someone with the -smp 8 -bigadv -advmethods flags get an actual bigadv WU?



You won't get -bigadv with -advmethods!  If you're not running the VM, don't worry about it.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You won't get -bigadv with -advmethods!  If you're not running the VM, don't worry about it.



Somebody needs some sleep.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 6, 2010)

How is Day 1 going so far??


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2010)




----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> How is Day 1 going so far??



http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Somebody needs some sleep.



Maybe, maybe not.  From http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?t=10697



> A2: If you're using -advmethods or any other flag intended to designate a specific class of WU assignment, remove that flag becuase it can override -bigadv.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Maybe, maybe not.  From http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?t=10697



I was just teasing, because of the exclamation point on your post.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I was just teasing, because of the exclamation point on your post.



That ! was expressing my  about the absurdity of that fact.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That ! was expressing my  about the absurdity of that fact.



I agree with that, but you're always so calm.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> http://forums.ncix.com/forums/?mode...id=2185033&pagenumber=1&msgcount=24&subpage=1


Yep, when i saw HWC's ppd shoot that high, I knew it had to be NCIX. Like a see-saw, one goes up and the other must go down.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Well, that sucks, I guess we have no chance of anything except last place


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2010)

That graph cannot be right, I just refuse to believe that we're stuck at 500K

And what a perfect timing for Stanford to run out of bigadv WUs I have two rigs that cannot pull any fu@#ing work since yesterday


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

bogmali said:


> That graph cannot be right, I just refuse to believe that we're stuck at 500K
> 
> And what a perfect timing for Stanford to run out of bigadv WUs I have two rigs that cannot pull any fu@#ing work since yesterday



Now that seriously sucks, I've had slight issues with no WUs for SMP on the X4 955 but no issues with GPU WUs


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2010)

bogmali said:


> That graph cannot be right, I just refuse to believe that we're stuck at 500K
> 
> And what a perfect timing for Stanford to run out of bigadv WUs I have two rigs that cannot pull any fu@#ing work since yesterday



Swap the rigs over to SMP2 in the mean time.


----------



## msgclb (May 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Swap the rigs over to SMP2 in the mean time.



I uploaded my first -bigadv WU and got an A3. That A3 completed this morning around 6:30 AM and I got an -bigadv WU. When my next -bigadv WU completes I'm hoping for some good luck.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Yesterday at 6:50 PM CST I uploaded my first -bigadv WU and got an A3. That A3 completed this morning around 6:30 AM and I got an -bigadv WU. My next -bigadv WU completes in 1 1/2 hours so I'm hoping for some good luck.



I wish you luck....I'll stay with SMP2


----------



## Makaveli (May 6, 2010)

Going good so far been folding away since yesterday.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, that sucks, I guess we have no chance of anything except last place


Let me say that I am amazed at the commitment everyone has displayed concerning this contest. There is nothing to be ashamed about last place in the Chimp Challenge. These teams are the best of the elite and this is an excellent experience for us. We need to set personal goals and exceed them. I am extremely proud to fold for this team. I feel that what we lack in ppd, we more than make up for in heart! So, let's keep folding and see where this takes us!



Edit: Adata has the best RMA support in the world. I RMA'd my ram last week(mailed on Wednesday) and received new sticks today. -bigadv will be running tonight for an additional 10K PPD.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Let me say that I am amazed at the commitment everyone has displayed concerning this contest. There is nothing to be ashamed about last place in the Chimp Challenge. These teams are the best of the elite and this is an excellent experience for us. We need to set personal goals and exceed them. I am extremely proud to fold for this team. I feel that what we lack in ppd, we more than make up for in heart! So, let's keep folding and see where this takes us!



I will absolutely continue to fold for TPU, I have no intentions of jumping ship to HWC, OCN, or EVGA just because they're ahead.  To do so would be extremely lame, I am very proud of TPU.  However, I was hoping that we might beat out HWC 
Our PPD is definitely improving recently, which is awesome, and we shouldn't forget why we fold: it's not for the points, sig badges, or the like, but for the science


----------



## mosheen (May 6, 2010)

me i keep getting those big A@# WU 6040/6041 that take like 14hr to complete and get like 7000-8000PPD. 
I guess i'll have to start using my old laptop. :shadedshu
i lose 1500-2000 if i use Chrome.


----------



## theonedub (May 6, 2010)

EVGA is massive  Im not bitter, but I think their incentive program (EVGA Bucks) gives them an unfair advantage  

For pride sake I would like us to not finish last


----------



## Makaveli (May 6, 2010)

I'm folding for skynet don't know about you.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nick259 (May 6, 2010)

Well i've joined in folding with my PS3, GTX260 and phenom x4 running smp2. 700,000 points in a day is pretty damn good!


----------



## Makaveli (May 6, 2010)

how much ppd does the ps3 produce?


----------



## Nick259 (May 6, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> how much ppd does the ps3 produce?



It's at about 900ppd.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> It's at about 900ppd.



Yep, around in there, 800-1000 I think


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

I just got into folding and I'm already addicted . It a pleasure to fold and crunch for TPU!


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just got into folding and I'm already addicted . It a pleasure to fold and crunch for TPU!



Sounds like it's time to sell those HD5770s for some Nvidia cards..a 9800GTX+ should have no issue out-folding both of them 
2 GTX260s and you'd be looking at at least 15k PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

I love the performance and efficiency of the card for gaming  I'm folding with ben because it's all I have, but I will probably buy a card or two for folding


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I love the performance and efficiency of the card for gaming  I'm folding with ben because it's all I have, but I will probably buy a card or two for folding



Well, if you can get a 9800GTX+/GTS250 for under $100, it's a pretty good card, good for ~6.5k PPD or a GTX260 can usually be had for $135 and does ~8k/day.  If you can find a 9800GX2 (basically 2 9800GTXs glued together) they are around ~175 typically and do ~11k PPD


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 6, 2010)

I think we should go for 20 mil regardless if we win or not.


----------



## Makaveli (May 6, 2010)

I was actually thinking of throwing in 2 GTS 250 512mb cards into my old opteron rig to fold how much ppd would I get per one of these cards?


----------



## msgclb (May 6, 2010)

I uploaded my 2nd -bigadv WU a couple of hours ago and got another one. By now I would have thought bogmali would have put out 697,964 points all by himself.

If it wasn't for the chimp challenge I would be shutting down some of my video cards as the temp in the back room where I keep 5 rigs is over 95. The only thing keeping those rigs alive is a 20" fan.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I think we should go for 20 mil regardless if we win or not.



How about this Buck? Are we going to make this chimp #3 overall?


----------



## msgclb (May 6, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> I was actually thinking of throwing in 2 GTS 250 512mb cards into my old opteron rig to fold how much ppd would I get per one of these cards?









That's one of my GTS 250 cards. The other one runs so hot that it has to be freezing outside if I want to use it to fold.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> I was actually thinking of throwing in 2 GTS 250 512mb cards into my old opteron rig to fold how much ppd would I get per one of these cards?



Generally regarded as ~6000 PPD cards (with overclocking)

Edit: The 1GB versions are more energy efficient.  No, it doesn't make sense to me either.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> I was actually thinking of throwing in 2 GTS 250 512mb cards into my old opteron rig to fold how much ppd would I get per one of these cards?


~6-6.5k PPD each


msgclb said:


> I uploaded my 2nd -bigadv WU a couple of hours ago and got another one. By now I would have thought bogmali would have put out 697,964 points all by himself.
> 
> If it wasn't for the chimp challenge I would be shutting down some of my video cards as the temp in the back room where I keep 5 rigs is over 95. The only thing keeping those rigs alive is a 20" fan.
> 
> How about this Buck? Are we going to make this chimp #3 overall?



I'm also having temperature issues, my rig is in the room where I sleep, which makes it worse, but I'll suffer


----------



## Makaveli (May 6, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The 1GB versions are more energy efficient.  No, it doesn't make sense to me either.



lol


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, around in there, 800-1000 I think



Hey Ion,

What kind of points should my i7 920's be producing? All three are using the SMP2. Two are overclocked to 3.8 GHz and are running on Win7 64-bit w/ 4GB of RAM each.
The third rig is running at 3.45 GHz on Vista 32-bit with 4GB (or should I say 3 GB) of RAM.

Thanks man


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Hey Ion,
> 
> What kind of points should my i7 920's be producing? All three are using the SMP2. Two are overclocked to 3.8 GHz and are running on Win7 64-bit w/ 4GB of RAM each.
> The third rig is running at 3.45 GHz on Vista 32-bit with 4GB (or should I say 3 GB) of RAM.
> ...



You're running SMP2, not -bigadv, right?
If so, I'd guess ~18k/day on the 3.8ghz ones, ~15k on the 3.45ghz one.  If it's -bigadv, maybe ~25k on the 3.8ghz ones and ~21k or so on the 3.45ghz one (but I'm not really sure with regards to slower i7 system (or really if it would run -bigadv))


----------



## theonedub (May 6, 2010)

For input my i7 860 @ 3.5ghz on SMP is getting about 11k on average (5WUs completed), fully loaded on all 8 threads also feeding 2 GPU2 Clients. 

Its a little disappointing.


----------



## msgclb (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> with regards to slower i7 system (or really if it would run -bigadv))



It's my opinion they will run on any i7 system with 6GB at any speed. The catch is these -bigadv have a [stricter] deadline and if your rig is to slow it won't finish in time. If my opinion is correct then I'll say I don't know how slow is a no no.

I've been holding back with some news until I could see if it was good or bad. Several hours ago I signed for a package that contained an EVGA GTS 250 512-P3-1140-TR. I got it to replace a Galaxy GTS 250 that can keep my apartment warm in the winter time.

To replace the video card on this rig required delicate surgery. I had to pull the case out from between two others and a couple of rigs that are below it with out ruining my day. I successfully swapped cards and it's up and running.

The good new is this card is running at 75C with the fan at 100% along with a 20" fan blowing on all of my rigs. This is in a room that still is 90+ degrees.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2010)

250,585 points for the last update!

Edit: That brings us to 1087994 points so far for the contest


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Swap the rigs over to SMP2 in the mean time.



I'm one step ahead of you there Cap Did that yesterday when I got frustrated looking at attempt #39 shadedshu


----------



## Trigger911 (May 6, 2010)

I think I need to turn off avd as one job didn't finish on a rig that was  crashing ... my o/c is still in the works


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm also having temperature issues, my rig is in the room where I sleep, which makes it worse, but I'll suffer


I can't even sleep in the room next door to my folding room with all the heat and 2 floor fans running. I have had to take up residence in the den for the duration of the Challenge. Don't worry, it's got a very comfy couch!


----------



## El Fiendo (May 6, 2010)

That's nothing. I tried sleeping away from my computers, and I've found that I'm now so accustomed to the fan noise that I can't sleep anywhere without 7 case fans blasting and at least 2 OC'ed GTX 260s trying desperately to keep cool. It's like I have a psychotic aversion to sleep without the fan noise present. :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I can't even sleep in the room next door to my folding room with all the heat and 2 floor fans running. I have had to take up residence in the den for the duration of the Challenge. Don't worry, it's got a very comfy couch!



What is your F@H setup currently?  I know a while back you had racks of GPU rigs but I also know that you downsized, right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, if you can get a 9800GTX+/GTS250 for under $100, it's a pretty good card, good for ~6.5k PPD or a GTX260 can usually be had for $135 and does ~8k/day.  If you can find a 9800GX2 (basically 2 9800GTXs glued together) they are around ~175 typically and do ~11k PPD



Well if that's the case, I'll give a card to my buddy that I have laying around or buy him a new card and get my GX2 back


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

Guys, I just was pointed out by a member that I was crunching under the wrong username 

How can I change that now or do I have to uninstall and install again?


----------



## El Fiendo (May 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I just was pointed out by a member that I was crunching under the wrong username
> 
> How can I change that now or do I have to uninstall and install again?



First, close the client. Right click on the F@H shortcut and go to properties, place your cursor in the target field and type:  ' -configonly'. Now, reopen the folding client and it will allow you to change the configuration parameters. It remembers what you've put in, so the only thing you need to change on the GPUs is the user name. On CPU clients, you'll need to change the username _and_ the bonus key to that of ChimPowerUps. Once this is done, the console will close by itself. Remove the -configonly argument and restart the client. There should be little issue with doing this in the middle of a work unit, though I'd wait until the CPU client was finished what it was working on just in case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> First, close the client. Right click on the F@H shortcut and go to properties, place your cursor in the target field and type:  ' -configonly'. Now, reopen the folding client and it will allow you to change the configuration parameters. It remembers what you've put in, so the only thing you need to change on the GPUs is the user name. On CPU clients, you'll need to change the username _and_ the bonus key to that of ChimPowerUps. Once this is done, the console will close by itself. Remove the -configonly argument and restart the client. There should be little issue with doing this in the middle of a work unit, though I'd wait until the CPU client was finished what it was working on just in case.



done deal, thank you


----------



## dustyshiv (May 7, 2010)

Im running smp client on my i7 overclocked to 3.8 GHz. Fahmon shows a ppd of only 1900. Wht am i doing wrong? All the cores are stressed though.


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Im running smp client on my i7 overclocked to 3.8 GHz. Fahmon shows a ppd of only 1900. Wht am i doing wrong? All the cores are stressed though.



Use HFM.NET, it calculates bonuses as well


----------



## theonedub (May 7, 2010)

^ Correct.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What is your F@H setup currently?  I know a while back you had racks of GPU rigs but I also know that you downsized, right?


Well, let's just say that the CC hijacked my plans to downsize. I still have the cart with 3 rigs/14 GPU's and 3 stand alone rigs running mostly SMP2. I will have to cut back during the Summer due to the heat, but all hardware will be back in full force come Fall. I will add another i7 along the way as well.


----------



## HammerON (May 7, 2010)

So I downloaded FahMon 2.3.99.1 and here is what my three rigs are producing:

i7 920 @ 3.89 GHz / 4GB ram / Win7 64-bit:






i7 920 @ 3.8 GHz / 4GB ram  / Win7 64-bit:





i7 920 @ 3.45 GHz / 4GB ram / Vista 32-bit (so only 3GB ram):





I am not sure what is going on with the second rig listed. PPD sure does seem low compared to the other 2. Plus it is using way more ram for some reason. I wonder if I shouldn't re-install and try again. Any thoughts???


----------



## Trigger911 (May 7, 2010)

I have a problem with HFM some reason there is always a client that shows 0 activity even buck tried to help me fix it. When i left for work it was working fine and now its back to showing 0 %

edit::: hammeron are you a pc pimp? lmao im glad i don't pay you power bill


----------



## HammerON (May 7, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> I have a problem with HFM some reason there is always a client that shows 0 activity even buck tried to help me fix it. When i left for work it was working fine and now its back to showing 0 %
> 
> edit::: hammeron are you a pc pimp? lmao im glad i don't pay you power bill



Nope - just a crunching junkie (as Paulieg has told me)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> I have a problem with HFM some reason there is always a client that shows 0 activity even buck tried to help me fix it. When i left for work it was working fine and now its back to showing 0 %



You may want to check out the links at http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=120320  Please let us know if/when you find a fix.  I've had problems with it showing 0%, but I thought it was because the client was too slow.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2010)

I had to close the window in my computer room today.  It's only 39F in Bismarck, ND and we have a winter weather warning.


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I had to close the window in my computer room today.  It's only 39F in Bismarck, ND and we have a winter weather warning.



You lucky @$$$U#)##@!!
It was 91f here today in Central NC shadedshu


----------



## Trigger911 (May 7, 2010)

Its hot here too and my pcs are in my bedroom lmao


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 7, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I had to close the window in my computer room today.  It's only 39F in Bismarck, ND and we have a winter weather warning.









 Um, quit teasing. It hit 90 down here today. I had to shut my windows 2 weeks ago......to turn on the A/C....


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2010)

Crazy climate up here.  ND has the highest average wind speed in the US.  Have any of you thought about having your own wind farm?


----------



## Trigger911 (May 7, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Crazy climate up here.  ND has the highest average wind speed in the US.  Have any of you thought about having your own wind farm?



Use it to power them rigz


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You lucky @$$$U#)##@!!
> It was 91f here today in Central NC shadedshu



When I went out to lunch while at work I checked on my phone and it was 98ºf 

That plus two 5770's, a i7 and a quad going at it full load all day.  FML!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> When I went out to lunch while at work I checked on my phone and it was 98ºf
> 
> That plus two 5770's, a i7 and a quad going at it full load all day.  FML!



It's snowing now.  Snowing in May, I have to mow the lawn, it's getting to high.  Maybe I will use the snowblower on the lawn.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> It's snowing now.  Snowing in May, I have to mow the lawn, it's getting to high.  Maybe I will use the snowblower on the lawn.



can you stop rubbing it in my face bro?    It's freakin' devastating during the day here


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> can you stop rubbing it in my face bro?    It's freakin' devastating during the day here



I vote he keeps rubbing it in your face, CP, because it's goddamn funny. Sorry bro, but we all know that comedic value is more important than feelings for guys.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> It's snowing now.  Snowing in May, I have to mow the lawn, it's getting to high.  Maybe I will use the snowblower on the lawn.



Looks like your getting in on the weather we've been having, that is, 15 degrees below normal and snow level down to 1500 feet.  No snow here but frost overnight.  But, with the way it is around here, it'll be 85 in a couple of days and I will have to stop Folding.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 7, 2010)

I found a nice medium due to the heat because I refuse to sleep on my sofa, it sucks.  So I just sleep on top of my sheets......naked.

Doesn't matter.  I don't know how many are competing in this, but I like to look at it as we are in the top 10.  If there was 10 or less groups competing......we were one of the few that were allowed to participate in the challenge.

I am not even sure if this is true, but I remember Buck posting something about a Canadian forum that stated some stuff with us and he doesn't like them.  So if me doing a little less laundry helps try to get some revenge for Buck against some Canadian dicks, so be it.

VIVA LA CHIMPOWERUP!!!


----------



## hat (May 7, 2010)

It's 46F right now... I've got no AC in my room, but there's one in the living room, and one in my mother's bedroom, and I can get some air from them from a decently powerful floor fan I just got... so it's livable. I also enjoy the noise from the floor fan... it's louder than anything else, so all I hear is the constant hum of the fan. I find that noise very relaxing for some reason.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 7, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I found a nice medium due to the heat because I refuse to sleep on my sofa, it sucks.  So I just sleep on top of my sheets......naked.
> 
> Doesn't matter.  I don't know how many are competing in this, but I like to look at it as we are in the top 10.  If there was 10 or less groups competing......we were one of the few that were allowed to participate in the challenge.
> 
> ...



Yeah I was surprised when I had 4 computers running in one room, it became super hot, 85 degrees F.  Then the AC went out.  97 degrees F.  Texas heat...  Ahh well I slept in the room, on top of the sheets.  During the night, 4am, GRIND GRIND GRIND.  Hard drive is going out, or something, anyway, I jump out of bed, grab CO2 fire extinguisher by computers, in place for this reason, rip off case cover, wrong computer, crap.  Rip off next case cover, HD is letting out blue smoke.  Flip off PC switch, empty fire extinguished into the case.  CO2 is not gonna hurt anything so...  Mission accomplished.  I hope you folders have CO2 fire extinguishers.  CO2 is the important part, as it is easy on components.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 7, 2010)

I just checked the status of ChimPowerUp on our Folding charts and it is over 3 million right now, ranked 22, and has 181 clients.

It list 182 clients in the last 50 days.....and the 1 missing is probably my overheated AM2 5000+. 

Edit:  Blue Smoke???  Damn that sucks.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 7, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I just checked the status of ChimPowerUp on our Folding charts and it is over 3 million right now, ranked 22, and has 181 clients.
> 
> It list 182 clients in the last 50 days.....and the 1 missing is probably my overheated AM2 5000+.
> 
> Edit:  Blue Smoke???  Damn that sucks.



Well apparently it has a correct name of MAGIC SMOKE.  I am not joking.

EDIT:  BTW my HD 4850 awaits to replace your dead X2 next Tuesday when I get home.  1 more exam!!!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 7, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Well apparently it has a correct name of MAGIC SMOKE.  I am not joking.



I know...cause Magic Smoke is a term i recognize.

EVGA had like 9 million on day 1....at this point shouldn't they have already won?  I also completely think multi-million dollar companies should be be allowed in this cause that is unfair.  Besides, aren't they sponsors too, so how can they compete for prizes they are giving away???

Edit:  Ignore that last statement.  EVGA is not a sponsor.....I still think it is BS, but whatev.

I will fold until we hit 20 million, minus about an 40 minutes tomorrow when I will offline my CPU to encode 5 hours of DVD footage.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 7, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I know...cause Magic Smoke is a term i recognize.
> 
> EVGA had like 9 million on day 1....at this point shouldn't they have already won?  I also completely think multi-million dollar companies should be be allowed in this cause that is unfair.  Besides, aren't they sponsors too, so how can they compete for prizes they are giving away???



I think we should fold till 20 million regardless.  I would at least like to finish.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I think we should fold till 20 million regardless.  I would at least like to finish.



I will be here until 20 million is reached.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2010)

We, TPU, did 1,220,291 points yesterday with ChimPowerUp 1,051,260 of that.  First time we've broken 1 mil without some type of points correction, I believe.  Way to go, and thanks for all those who are helping.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We, TPU, did 1,220,291 points yesterday with ChimPowerUp 1,051,260 of that.  First time we've broken 1 mil without some type of points correction, I believe.  Way to go, and thanks for all those who are helping.



+1  Keep it coming guys.  BTW my side panel is always off, even when it's cold outside.


----------



## Makaveli (May 7, 2010)

hey is it normal to be getting this low ppd





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I was at 16k ppd most of the day yesterday but today its this now.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 7, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> hey is it normal to be getting this low ppd
> 
> [url]http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/2501/chimpowerupday2.png[/URL]
> 
> ...



EVGA stole all the WU's.  However I thought it was fixed now...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> hey is it normal to be getting this low ppd
> 
> [url]http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/2501/chimpowerupday2.png[/URL]
> 
> ...



No, something's wrong.  My 4400+ gets 950PPD!  Restart the client


----------



## Makaveli (May 7, 2010)

ya restarting the cilent fixed it thanks.

Is this something that is normal?

so for people that have multiple boxes folding they should monitor them just incase?

**Update**

Its back to around 400ppd now. After I restarted it was at 8000 now it dropped not sure whats going on.


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> ya restarting the cilent fixed it thanks.
> 
> Is this something that is normal?
> 
> so for people that have multiple boxes folding they should monitor them just incase?



It happens (albeit rarely), I'd check every now and then, but certainly not like 10 times daily (maybe once/day)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It happens (albeit rarely), I'd check every now and then, but certainly not like 10 times daily (maybe once/day)



I don't believe in coincidences!  The high demand during the competition probably broke it.


----------



## mlee49 (May 7, 2010)

Hey guys, couldn't get my two nvidia cards to play nicely on one machine so I split them up.  Have an i7 goin VM and an 9600GSO folding like crazy.  Put the 8800GT in my e5200(3.6Ghz) and both are working hard.

Wish I would have kept my 275's, those would have been a nice touch.

Edit, I've overclocked the card's Shaders. Is that what will help them fold more?  I think I can go more.


----------



## theonedub (May 7, 2010)

Max the shaders out  The 9600 I had ran without a sweat into the 17xxmhz range.

OCN really stepped their game up, they are at least giving EVGA a run


----------



## mlee49 (May 7, 2010)

Sweet, just finished another WU.  Upped the shaders to 1700 

Hopefully that will help!

Edit, ChimPowerUp is no 20 of TPU folders.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 7, 2010)

BTW how are we doing in the numbers?

how does this looks for a 8600GT with a slight Volt mod?


----------



## theonedub (May 7, 2010)

There is a link to the stats on the first page, but maybe its best you not look  

Here's where we are: 






The EVGA and OCN must have MASSIVE teams


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 7, 2010)

that makes me sad


----------



## Makaveli (May 7, 2010)

I heard someone say EVA rented a supercomputer for the competition lol.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2010)

theonedub said:


> The EVGA and OCN must have MASSIVE teams



Yes, 900-1000 active users.  But, TPU's PPD/user is higher.

I think a realistic goal for us is 1,000,000 PPD for the CC.  If we keep our updates >= 125,000 points, we will meet that goal.


----------



## mlee49 (May 7, 2010)

Too bad I'm only pulling 17k a day.   

I want a damn Fermi client!!!!

I've got two 470's sitting here not doing a damn thing


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2010)

BTW, all of the user names that are being used for the Chimp Challenge are in the top 13 of all users!  ChimPowerUp is number 10 at this point.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/individual_list.php?s=&srt=1


----------



## theonedub (May 7, 2010)

I was hoping for a top 3 finish  

1mil PPD is nothing to scoff at though and I agree that would be a good goal for us. I always thought our team was much larger than what those results show though. 

I moved my i7 back to WCG to finish some WUs before their deadlines pass. I will put it back on F@H in about 24-36hours.


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

Update on output by the three i7's. I was really concerned with the low PPD that was showing using FahMon and did some research and found HFM.Net v0.4.10 - Beta. Now I am happy with what I am seeing

Rig 1: i7 920@ 3.78GHz / 4GB ram / Win7 64





Rig 2: i7 920@3.89GHz / 4GB ram / Win7 64





Rig 3: i7 920@3.45GHz / 4GB ram / Vista 32





So total PPD = 70,000

Much Better


----------



## theonedub (May 8, 2010)

Wow, the VM client really produces that much more PPD?! That's insane. Good work HammerON


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Wow, the VM client really produces that much more PPD?! That's insane. Good work HammerON



I guess so. I have been reviewing different websites about setting-up folding with the i7 and most agree VM is the way to go. Plus it is sooooooooooo much easier to set-up


----------



## Makaveli (May 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Update on output by the three i7's. I was really concerned with the low PPD that was showing using FahMon and did some research and found HFM.Net v0.4.10 - Beta. Now I am happy with what I am seeing
> 
> Rig 1: i7 920@ 3.78GHz / 4GB ram / Win7 64
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/Capture015.jpg
> ...



Only problem is I don't see any of this going to Chimpowerup


----------



## hertz9753 (May 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Update on output by the three i7's. I was really concerned with the low PPD that was showing using FahMon and did some research and found HFM.Net v0.4.10 - Beta. Now I am happy with what I am seeing
> 
> Rig 1: i7 920@ 3.78GHz / 4GB ram / Win7 64
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/Capture015.jpg
> ...



You know that those points don't count because you you didn't add the time and date stamp.  JK


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> Only problem is I don't see any of this going to Chimpowerup



I believe they are. They are configured through the IP configuration:
















hertz9753 said:


> You know that those points don't count because you you didn't add the time and date stamp.  JK



Vey funny


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I believe they are. They are configured through the IP configuration:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/Capture005286.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/Capture016.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/Capture004639.jpg
> ...



Might want to blur out the passkey there dude...


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Might want to blur out the passkey there dude...



Yep - I suck at Paint though. It will take me a minute


----------



## fixt (May 8, 2010)

Hello rivals - it is your nemesis fixt from hardware canucks (in case you weren't able to read my username and signature ). You unfortunately do not have a smack talk thread, and I wish to leave some smack 


Reminding you,
Don't Mess With the Beavers 







Enjoy the competition lads


----------



## bogmali (May 8, 2010)

fixt said:


> Hello rivals - it is your nemesis fixt from hardware canucks (in case you weren't able to read my username and signature ). You unfortunately do not have a smack talk thread, and I wish to leave some smack
> 
> 
> Reminding you,
> ...



I for one do not have time for some childish game called smacktalk.......especially when Stanford's servers are acting up again and two of my rigs could not pull any workbanghead:

Oh and if nobody's told you yet Mr. fixt, let me be the first....Grow up


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

amen brother


----------



## fixt (May 8, 2010)

lol hostility much?

Fair enough, didn't realize you would be so adverse to little competitive banter during ... oh wait, the folding *competition*  . I'll be sure to avoid it in the future.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 8, 2010)

Hey Hammer, one of your team names in the config file you posted is for 50771 and not 50711.  I don't know if that matters, but I would change it to be sure.


----------



## bogmali (May 8, 2010)

fixt said:


> lol hostility much?
> 
> Fair enough, didn't realize you would *be so adverse *to *little competitive banter *during ... oh wait, the folding *competition*. I'll be sure to avoid the place as I make my rounds



Wow, so you take my comment as being hostile On the contrary, and in the spirit of competition, I do not hold hostility towards you or your team I love you HWC guys

And as far as being down with a little competition banter, I do know where that link is to the CC 2010 thread is thank you. I chose to troubleshoot my rigs instead of "bantering"


----------



## crush3r (May 8, 2010)

fixt said:


> lol hostility much?
> 
> Fair enough, didn't realize you would be so adverse to little competitive banter during ... oh wait, the folding *competition*  . I'll be sure to avoid it in the future.



I for one was amused by the angry beaver  let the competition continue!


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Hey Hammer, one of your team names in the config file you posted is for 50771 and not 50711.  I don't know if that matters, but I would change it to be sure.



Shit - thanks man. Changing now. What a waste

Edit: Done and thanks again. That is one of the reasons I am posting the screen shots so you guys can help me make sure I doing this right


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2010)

crush3r said:


> I for one was amused by the angry beaver  let the competition continue!


I thought my ex-wife was the only person that possessed an "angry beaver"


----------



## bogmali (May 8, 2010)

crush3r said:


> I for one was amused by the angry beaver  let the competition continue!



I guess he's got a lot more growing up to do if he took my response as being "hostile"


----------



## bogmali (May 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I thought my ex-wife was the only person that possessed an "angry beaver"


----------



## crush3r (May 8, 2010)

bogmali said:


>



+1


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 8, 2010)

Anyone have any idea how many of the Crunchers decided to help us with the competition?

Well the ones that do only Crunching.  Just curious as to how the 181 clients for ChimPowerUp is broken down.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2010)

I have to say that you guys are doing a great job so far. Yesterdays numbers were spectacular, but we cannot become complacent. We need to push it 120%+ in order to keep our PPD as high as possible. I am encouraging everyone who started the competition to finish strong with us. If I can help you in any way, please PM me with the issues and I will diligently address them for you.

*Keep On Folding TPU Chimps! *


----------



## [Ion] (May 8, 2010)

My output is going to be down ~65% until tomorrow morning at the earliest, I'm OCing the X4 955 to 3.6ghz and it's running Prime95 (not sure how stable it'll be 400mhz over stock on stock voltage..we'll see)


----------



## hertz9753 (May 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> My output is going to be down ~65% until tomorrow morning at the earliest, I'm OCing the X4 955 to 3.6ghz and it's running Prime95 (not sure how stable it'll be 400mhz over stock on stock voltage..we'll see)



Why don't you let it fold to check stability?


----------



## [Ion] (May 8, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Why don't you let it fold to check stability?



Well, I'd rather run Prime95 since I've found cases where it's fine for a while in F@H/WCG and then starts being unstable after a while when Prime95 finds the issue right away...I'll let it run Prime95 until I go to bed (~2.5hours), then I might switch it back to F@H..we'll see


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Anyone have any idea how many of the Crunchers decided to help us with the competition?
> 
> Well the ones that do only Crunching.  Just curious as to how the 181 clients for ChimPowerUp is broken down.



I know that I am one of those (only) crunchers, but there are many of us helping


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I know that I am one of those (only) crunchers, but there are many of us helping



Awesome.  I guess I should pay more attention to avatar pics.

I just want to say that I really love this place.  I only post on 3 forums.....2 really and this is still the only place that feels like home on the internet.  It is like being in a mob family with various sub families.  There is a lot of love, but they will still stab you in the back when you are playing TF2 or BFBC2 against them.  And that is how family should be.  lol


----------



## DriedFrogPills (May 8, 2010)

@the laughing man I am with you on the couriousity on the break down of the client involved in our team effort i know personally i am contributing three clients one one my 5850 one on a pentium M laptop and a uniprocessor client on my main rig


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 8, 2010)

I say we find some extra muscle and go after CustomBitChimps.  They are only a a little bit ahead of us.  I think we can take a spot from them if we can just up production a little more.

I will turn that 5000+ back on when I get home.  If it burns up, so be it.  I will just replace it with an AMD Athlon II 435 later.

Edit:  I will just assume Buck, Bogmali, and the other usually suspects from the weekly pie giveaway are responsible for like 80 of the clients now.  I wouldn't be shocked to find out that our team is only like 20 people.  Which makes the fact we are in the top 10 that much more impressive.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 8, 2010)

I have 10 clients running.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2010)

You get my help on Tuesday.  Also, did some calculations, yeah we are not gonna be able to beat CustomBitChimps unless we get 100k+ PPD more per day.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2010)

I have 17 clients running.


----------



## bogmali (May 8, 2010)

I have 24 Clients


----------



## msgclb (May 8, 2010)

I have 18 clients running currently @ 146,111 PPD. Around 2 AM tomorrow I'll finally have my next -bigadv WU complete.

The weather today has been a great. Around 5 AM this morning I was awaken when this cool breeze hit me as a cold front came through.


----------



## oily_17 (May 8, 2010)

12 clients running here @ ~100K PPD

To see who is really winning the Challenge, take a look at the table below.
Stats for the 06.05.2010




Chimp Team Name|Home Forum|# Active Users|PPD/User
T32monkeys|Overclockers Forum|375|4676
maximum_monkey|MaximumPC|679|2744
Monkey_Bollocks|Overclockers Australia|487|1426
OCNChimpin|Overclock.net|668|7877
EVGApes|EVGA|1,055|5695
CustomBitChimps|CustomPC & bit-tech|631|1963
Beavers_Gone_Bananas|Hardware Canucks (+ NCIX.com)|86 (+ 199)|6812
TSCh!mp|TSC! Russia|955|1706
ChimPowerUp|TechPowerUp|69|15236

So congrats to all those taking part in our Challenge.We maybe small... but we are kicking ass 

You can get active user stats etc for all the teams [here]


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I know that I am one of those (only) crunchers, but there are many of us helping



My crunchers are still for WCG, but I did join folding for the first time to help out and have two 5770's folding away. Not much but it helps 



oily_17 said:


> 12 clients running here @ ~100K PPD
> 
> To see who is really winning the Challenge, take a look at the table below.
> Stats for the 06.05.2010
> ...




That says it all man, smallest team, most output per person.  That's where you note the dedication and heartship we have


----------



## Wile E (May 8, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> You know that those points don't count because you you didn't add the time and date stamp.  JK



I lol'd


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I lol'd



shadedshu

but funny


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

I have 3 clients running???

I really don't know how many clients I have running with 3 i7 920"s using VM.


----------



## Wile E (May 8, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Wow, so you take my comment as being hostile On the contrary, and in the spirit of competition, I do not hold hostility towards you or your team I love you HWC guys
> 
> And as far as being down with a little competition banter, I do know where that link is to the CC 2010 thread is thank you. I chose to troubleshoot my rigs instead of "bantering"



Kinda came across as hostile to me as well, tbh. It does read that way.

I thought his post was funny, btw. lol


----------



## Wile E (May 8, 2010)

Question: I have an Athlon X2 6400+ rig with a 4850 in it. How should I fold on it? Should I go cpu only, gpu only, or cpu+gpu? 

I tried running my 4870X2 on both one and both gpus on my rig in specs, and even with the System Variables entered, it killed my SMP ppd, so I'm a little leery of ATI folding.


----------



## theonedub (May 8, 2010)

My GPU clients have had back to back to back 353 WUs- would be nice to get those in the day time and the 548s now when its nice and cool  Figures though


----------



## mstenholm (May 8, 2010)

So after 4 weeks away from my babies I'm returned and I'm now ready to participate in the Chimp Challange. First up was my 9800 GTX, second in line is my 260 (new TIM and generally cleaned). The SMP2 rig will be up and running in a few days. Have to empty the crunching buffer first. Should give +30K PPD when completed.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> So after 4 weeks away from my babies I'm returned and I'm now ready to participate in the Chimp Challange. First up was my 9800 GTX, second in line is my 260 (new TIM and generally cleaned). The SMP2 rig will be up and running in a few days. Have to empty the crunching buffer first. Should give +30K PPD when completed.


Excellent. ChimPowerUp has reinforcements on their way. Thanks mstenholm!!!





Wile E said:


> Kinda came across as hostile to me as well, tbh. It does read that way.
> 
> I thought his post was funny, btw. lol



LOL. Remember that he came onto our home turf, therefore he must suffer our wrath, good or bad.

*Bogmali, I'm trying to pick up -bigadv work, but keep getting A3 WU's. This happening to you to?*


----------



## Wile E (May 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Question: I have an Athlon X2 6400+ rig with a 4850 in it. How should I fold on it? Should I go cpu only, gpu only, or cpu+gpu?
> 
> I tried running my 4870X2 on both one and both gpus on my rig in specs, and even with the System Variables entered, it killed my SMP ppd, so I'm a little leery of ATI folding.



Anyone with any insights?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Anyone with any insights?


ATI has higher CPU usage. I would concentrate on GPU only as the dual core CPU's don't scale too well with SMP/SMP2. Any luck getting both cores on the card folding?


----------



## oily_17 (May 8, 2010)

06.05.2010 - 07.05.2010



Chimp Team Name|Home Forum|# Active Users|Avg PPD/User
T32monkeys|Overclockers Forum|369|4182
maximum_monkey|MaximumPC|684|3001
Monkey_Bollocks|Overclockers Australia|480|1439
OCNChimpin|Overclock.net|648|8309
EVGApes|EVGA|1,041|5935
CustomBitChimps|CustomPC & bit-tech|633|2309
Beavers_Gone_Bananas|Hardware Canucks|82|24006
TSCh!mp|TSC! Russia|957|1898
ChimPowerUp|TechPowerUp|66|14325

Stats taken from http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2010)

Texbill just got back into town and he is in the process of switching over to Chimpowerup.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 8, 2010)

My 9800GT that I bought from Kenkickr arrived today!! Baby is already folding for ChimPowerUp!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Texbill just got back into town and he is in the process of switching over to Chimpowerup.



I was noticing he had some good numbers going for himself.  That should help a lot for the CC.


----------



## mstenholm (May 8, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> My 9800GT that I bought from Kenkickr arrived today!! Baby is already folding for ChimPowerUp*!*!



Dont do like I did and include the *!* in the name 

OK, points to the team regardsless, but.....


----------



## dustyshiv (May 8, 2010)

Guys,

Hope I am doing right here. I dont want my points to go wasted!!


----------



## Nick259 (May 8, 2010)

I got a passkey from Ion but i'm not sure if you need that for the gpu client. I think it's just for the SMP client so it looks like you're doing it fine.


----------



## mstenholm (May 8, 2010)

That looks right Shiv but don't trust my old tired eyes  They are proven wrong already.


----------



## mstenholm (May 8, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> I got a passkey from Ion but i'm not sure if you need that for the gpu client. I think it's just for the SMP client so it looks like you're doing it fine.



Passkey is not needed for the GPU client, only for the CPU SMP2 and -bigadv folding.

Could I have the passkey for when I do my switch from crunching to SMP2 ION, Buck, Bogmali or whoever that have it?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Passkey is not needed for the GPU client, only for the CPU SMP2 and -bigadv folding.
> 
> Could I have the passkey for when I do my switch from crunching to SMP2 ION, Buck, Bogmali or whoever that have it?



YHPM


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Anyone with any insights?



The 4850 will get more points then the CPU.  If you are up to a challenge, you could Fold on the 4850 and, using an affinity program, assign the GPU client to one core and a uniprocessor client to the other core.  Maybe worth ~200 PPD. You asked!


----------



## bogmali (May 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Kinda came across as hostile to me as well, tbh. It does read that way. I thought his post was funny, btw. lol



Did not mean it like that but like you said it might have came across that way 




BUCK NASTY said:


> LOL. Remember that he came onto our home turf, therefore he must suffer our wrath, good or bad.



I just didn't approve of his way or method coming in saying all that garbage



BUCK NASTY said:


> *Bogmali, I'm trying to pick up -bigadv work, but keep getting A3 WU's. This happening to you to?*



Yup that's all I'm getting. I threw a bone a someone at folding forums because of this server issue:shadedshu


----------



## Nick259 (May 8, 2010)

I'm getting 1150 ppd on my phenom x4 B50 @ 3.2ghz before calculating bonus credit. Then when I add bonus credit it only goes up to 3000ppd. Is it just an error on HMF.net or should it be more? I thought I would be getting ~5000ppd as thats what others seem to be getting.

I'm getting 8200ppd on my GTX260 atm as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

I think somebody is not crunching under the right name??


----------



## Makaveli (May 8, 2010)

Doh 

not me!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think somebody is not crunching under the right name??



Already taken care of. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1885664&postcount=512


----------



## msgclb (May 8, 2010)

Here is how I see ChimPowerUp points so far.



Stanford Date/Time	ChimPowerUp	PPD
05/05/10 12:05 PM	33,199	796,776
05/06/10 12:05 PM	980,565	941,280
05/07/10 12:06 PM	1,924,501	942,479
05/07/10 06:05 PM	2,150,562	938,579
05/08/10 10:04 AM	2,768,263	935,963

The date/time, score was pulled from Stanford and then I calculated our points and PPD. I believe my calculation for PPD is correct.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Already taken care of. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1885664&postcount=512



Good to know, thank you


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2010)

EVGA has officially won the CC as of the 12pm update. They are truly a powerhouse, but some of the members are childish and poke fun at the lesser teams. Very poor sportsmanship in my opinion. Keep up the great folding and let's continue our march to 20 million!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> EVGA has officially won the CC as of the 12pm update. They are truly a powerhouse, but some of the members are childish and poke fun at the lesser teams. Very poor sportsmanship in my opinion. Keep up the great folding and let's continue our march to 20 million!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/Capture017.jpg



...and that's what sets us apart from the pack.  

CONGRATS EVGA, Keep up the great folding folks


----------



## HeroPrinny (May 8, 2010)

best of luck you fools, the beavers will beat you  sadly our ppd is tanking hard or everyone else is increasing there ppd


----------



## theonedub (May 8, 2010)

Next time we are surely going to need a larger team  Or they need to find a way to equalize the playing field instead of basing it just on total points earned. 

My i7 is back to WCG, I'll leave the GPUs to continue in the march to 20mil.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 9, 2010)

We lost....awww....well I am still at full speed.  I know I am not in the tops of our team, but I am still sitting at 19000 PPD.

P.S.  I have 4 failed work units for my GTX 260 out of 50, should I be concerned?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

I'm still going till we hit the mark


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 9, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> We lost....awww....well I am still at full speed.  I know I am not in the tops of our team, but I am still sitting at 19000 PPD.
> 
> P.S.  I have 4 failed work units for my GTX 260 out of 50, should I be concerned?


I would not worry about failed WU's, unless you are O/C'd on the GPU. What are you temps and fan speeds?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I would not worry about failed WU's, unless you are O/C'd on the GPU. What are you temps and fan speeds?



Factory OC, nothing more (listed in Sig).  Temp for the GTX 260 was 63C last I checked, fan is manually set at 75% now.

I just kinda wrote it off as a failed to download WU thing, but I have never been able to monitor it before so I was just wondering what would cause it besides the obvious.

Oh, and the 5200+ finally overheated at 92C and shut the computer down.  It is not folding, but seems to be in one piece.


----------



## msgclb (May 9, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> We lost....awww....well I am still at full speed.  I know I am not in the tops of our team, but I am still sitting at 19000 PPD.
> 
> P.S.  I have 4 failed work units for my GTX 260 out of 50, should I be concerned?



I have 3 cards that cause me problems.

First, A GTX 260 that during this challenge has completed 48 and failed 2 times.
Second, An 8800 GT that has completed 37 and failed 1 time.
Finally, a GTS 250 that has completed 37 but failed 2 times.

As long as these card have the same pass/fail rates I'll keep them. The 8800 GT of course and the GTX 260 have many miles on them not the GTS 250.


----------



## msgclb (May 9, 2010)

Updated ChimPowerUp points...

My points have been the same as posted on the official page but one hour behind. So there isn't any confusion I decided to adjust the hour.



Stanford Date/Time	Challenge Points	PPD
May 05, 2010 at 1 PM	33,199	796,776
May 06, 2010 at 1 PM	980,565	941,280
May 07, 2010 at 12 PM	1,851,291	925,796
May 08, 2010 at 12 AM	2,358,775	943,807
May 08, 2010 at 12 PM	2,809,127	936,296
May 08, 2010 at 1 PM	2,843,085	934,635
May 08, 2010 at 2 PM	2,938,441	953,044
May 08, 2010 at 3 PM	2,971,379	950,838
May 08, 2010 at 5 PM	3,041,273	947,957
May 08, 2010 at 6 PM	3,073,313	945,817


----------



## theonedub (May 9, 2010)

That's odd to me for the cards to have so many failed units. I almost never see failed units unless I am trying a new OC and never at stock. My 275s have gone through over 50WUs with 1584shaders without 1 failure between them.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 9, 2010)

My CPU and the 8800 GTS G92 have 0 failures between them.  The GTS was at 38 units before the overheat and reboot and the CPU has only a few units since I restarted it yesterday.

I will double check the temps and bump up the fan a little more to see if that makes a difference.  I will also put my area fan over there to help circulate some air.


----------



## Wile E (May 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> ATI has higher CPU usage. I would concentrate on GPU only as the dual core CPU's don't scale too well with SMP/SMP2. *Any luck getting both cores on the card folding?*


Nope. I get around the same total ppd with or without the 4870X2 running with 1 or 2 of it's gpus. Under a 1000pt difference. It really kills the cpu client. I even have all the system variables entered. I figure if I only get 1000 extra points in the best case scenario, it's not worth the extra electricity. That's a whole lot of wattage for a measly 1000pts.

So the verdict is, gpu only on the AMD rig?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Nope. I get around the same total ppd with or without the 4870X2 running with 1 or 2 of it's gpus. Under a 1000pt difference. It really kills the cpu client. I even have all the system variables entered. I figure if I only get 1000 extra points in the best case scenario, it's not worth the extra electricity. That's a whole lot of wattage for a measly 1000pts.
> 
> So the verdict is, gpu only on the AMD rig?



I have a 3200+ babysitting a 4830.  My vote is for GPU only with ATI.


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2010)

So what are you folders that are running SMP2 with a i7 920 getting for PPD???
Are you using VM?
Just curious~


----------



## hertz9753 (May 9, 2010)

HammerON said:


> So what are you folders that are running SMP2 with a i7 920 getting for PPD???
> Are you using VM?
> Just curious~



I get 15,000 PPD on my Xeon at 3.6 using smp2.


----------



## oily_17 (May 9, 2010)

HammerON said:


> So what are you folders that are running SMP2 with a i7 920 getting for PPD???
> Are you using VM?
> Just curious~



With the i7 920 @4GHz,VM running -bigadv, i get ~24,000 PPD


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 9, 2010)

Does VM help AMD Quads?


----------



## Makaveli (May 9, 2010)

HammerON said:


> So what are you folders that are running SMP2 with a i7 920 getting for PPD???
> Are you using VM?
> Just curious~



SMP2 client no VM 16k PPD i7 920 @ 3.6


----------



## hertz9753 (May 9, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Does VM help AMD Quads?



No.


----------



## Makaveli (May 9, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Does VM help AMD Quads?



The reason it doesn't help is you need 8 threads or 8 cores to run a bigadv which means even amd's x6 can't.

So an i7 with hyperthreading and a VM will get you into the 20-25kppd range.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 9, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> The reason it doesn't help is you need 8 threads or 8 cores to run a bigadv which means even amd's x6 can't.
> 
> So an i7 with hyperthreading and a VM will get you into the 20-25kppd range.



I'm curious if Thuban scales better in a VM with an A3 core, or if SMP2 is the way to go? I know Bogmali has a x6 1055t chip and will wait for his opinion on it's production.


*New user's, check your client user names. Someone if folding under "Chimpoweup"*


----------



## mstenholm (May 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm curious if Thuban scales better in a VM with an A3 core, or if SMP2 is the way to go? I know Bogmali has a x6 1055t chip and will wait for his opinion on it's production.
> 
> 
> *New user's, check your client user names. Someone if folding under "Chimpoweup"*



It is not me , double checked after my first wrong-spelling


----------



## crush3r (May 9, 2010)

HammerON said:


> So what are you folders that are running SMP2 with a i7 920 getting for PPD???
> Are you using VM?
> Just curious~



18-18.5k ppd @ 3.8 on smp2, no vmware as I don't understand it


----------



## Nick259 (May 9, 2010)

I need a new cooler to OC my phenom x4 B50  I bought a vendetta 2 but it overlaps the RAM slots and the ram doesn't work in the other slots ;'(


----------



## msgclb (May 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm curious if Thuban scales better in a VM with an A3 core, or if SMP2 is the way to go? I know Bogmali has a x6 1055t chip and will wait for his opinion on it's production.



I'm also curious and have put Turban on the top of my wish list. I've discovered that my Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P, a DDR2 motherboard has a BIOS for these X6 chips. Am I correct that to run a VM you need at least 6GB of RAM? The next question I have is whether to spend approximately $100 more for the 1090T or just get the 1055T?


----------



## msgclb (May 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *New user's, check your client user names. Someone if folding under "Chimpoweup"*



Yes, but it's "ChimPoweUp". Someone started a new client Sunday Saturday afternoon!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 9, 2010)

Oh, I checked those failures and it said in the log that "An Exception was Thrown during Guarded Use" or something along those links.  Then the system just kinda rolled it up and sent it in anyway.  So does it even count for partial credit or the whole unit was a waste?  And does anyone know what that error means.


----------



## Trigger911 (May 9, 2010)

I have yet to get an error ... I have gotten bsod and crashing...


----------



## NastyHabits (May 9, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I have 3 cards that cause me problems.
> 
> First, A GTX 260 that during this challenge has completed 48 and failed 2 times.
> Second, An 8800 GT that has completed 37 and failed 1 time.
> ...



My GTX 260 , 2 x GTS 250, and an 8800 GS, never have any failed units.  Also have 3 9600 GSO's that average about 1 failure out of 40 completions, even on stock clocks.  They do have a lot of severe miles on them.  I got them from BUCK_NASTY, 'nuf said.


----------



## Trigger911 (May 9, 2010)

yea .... i can hear his stuff screaming lmao


----------



## msgclb (May 9, 2010)

Along with "ChimPoweUp" someone is using ChimPowerUpteam=50711. Here's the Free-DC link. Could this be a PS3? The team is 0 or Default.


----------



## Trigger911 (May 9, 2010)

I think that is me lmao


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 9, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> My GTX 260 , 2 x GTS 250, and an 8800 GS, never have any failed units.  Also have 3 9600 GSO's that average about 1 failure out of 40 completions, even on stock clocks.  *They do have a lot of severe miles on them.  I got them from BUCK_NASTY, 'nuf said. *


Hey, I baby my hardware like they are my own children. Besides, everyone knows the 8800GS shaders have at least a 33% overclock in them...


----------



## msgclb (May 9, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> I think that is me lmao



We've all made mistakes!
Highlight the client and type Ctrl+C.
Then add the switch -configonly to the shortcut.
Start the client and change the username and team.
Then remove the -configonly switch.
Restart the client and if you're lucky it pick up at the same place.

I now see it's a SMP and GPU, correct?
I just looked at one of my clients and you might not be the one. If you run the -configonly switch you will be able to make sure.


----------



## Trigger911 (May 9, 2010)

Yea I am running both adv on both


----------



## NastyHabits (May 9, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Hey, I baby my hardware like they are my own children. Besides, everyone knows the 8800GS shaders have at least a 33% overclock in them...



No complaints here.  Just stating the facts.  One bad WU out of 40 I can live with.   That's also the worst I've seen.  Usually one out of 60.  The GS 8800 does rock. It run's just a hair under my 250's output.  Had to back it down just a bit when some of the newer WU's came out.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 10, 2010)

Sorry guys I'm late to the party.. I just put my GTX285 on "ChimPowerUp". That is the correct name right? I see a few different ones but this one has the most points.  Sorry Buck and team i'll do better!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 10, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Sorry guys I'm late to the party.. I just put my GTX285 on "ChimPowerUp". That is the correct name right? I see a few different ones but this one has the most points.  Sorry Buck and team i'll do better!


No apologies needed. We are happy to have you along with us!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 10, 2010)

Ok, so I am clear, the consensus is something is wrong at roughly 1 failure every 12 to 13 units.  How did I fix it or should I even care?


----------



## msgclb (May 10, 2010)

Two chimps in the top ten. 







Stanford Date/Time	Challenge Points	PPD
May 05, 2010 at 11 PM	379,852	830,047
May 06, 2010 at 11 PM	1,433,239	980,233
May 07, 2010 at 12 PM	1,851,291	925,796
May 08, 2010 at 12 PM	2,809,127	936,296
May 09, 2010 at 12 PM	3,779,243	944,999
May 09, 2010 at 6 PM	3,966,158	933,359

With Mindweaver's help we'll meet our goal sooner!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 10, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Two chimps in the top ten.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100509/FAH-2010-05-09-Chimp-1.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



Imposter!!!!!!, or is a doppelganger?
*
Guy's, do you realize we have had a 89% turnout for the CC. This is awesome and I applaud each and every dedicated folder. I sincerely thank you!*


----------



## msgclb (May 10, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> doppelganger?
> *
> Guy's, do you realize we have had a 89% turnout for the CC. This is awesome and I applaud each and every dedicated folder. I sincerely thank you!*



Here's to the 89%. I've never seen that word before. This is to help those who are still in the dark!



> A doppelgänger is the ghostly  double of a living person, a sinister form of bilocation.
> 
> In the vernacular, the word "doppelgänger" has come to refer (as in German) to any double or look-alike of a person. The word is also used to describe the sensation of having glimpsed at oneself in peripheral vision, in a position where there is no chance that it could have been a reflection. They are generally regarded as harbingers of bad luck. In some traditions, a doppelgänger seen by a person's friends or relatives portends illness or danger, while seeing one's own doppelgänger is an omen of death. In Norse mythology, a vardøger is a ghostly double who precedes a living person and is seen performing their actions in advance.


----------



## bogmali (May 10, 2010)

Curse you doppelganger for almost giving msgclb a heart attack

89% turnout is awesome


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 10, 2010)

I have not officially not been folding under my own name long enough for my Folding badge to be removed.  It will come back when I start folding for my name again, right?


----------



## bogmali (May 10, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I have not officially not been folding under my own name long enough for my Folding badge to be removed.  It will come back when I start folding for my name again, right?



Yup.......I lost mine too

Hey wait a minute, how come I see Buck's and Msgclb's on their sig but not mine


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 10, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Yup.......I lost mine too
> 
> Hey wait a minute, how come I see Buck's and Msgclb's on their sig but not mine


We are using ChimPowerUp user name. We lost our badges with 2 days of switching. iIthought W1zz set it up for 7 days after you stop retuning work, but no big deal.



msgclb said:


> I've never seen that word before. This is to help those who are still in the dark!


 It's not a word I would usually know either, but I geeked out in the early 80's with Dungeons & Dragons. No PC's back then for us. Just some pencil's/graph paper and alot of .......


----------



## msgclb (May 10, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Curse you doppelganger for almost giving msgclb a heart attack
> 
> 89% turnout is awesome



Just one of these:



bogmali said:


> Yup.......I lost mine too
> 
> Hey wait a minute, how come I see Buck's and Msgclb's on their sig but not mine



Now that Buck gave the secret away I can say I did the same about an hour ago. I noticed that Buck had his badge and I didn't so I started to ask when I got the bright idea to use ChimPowerUp! (without the !)


----------



## bogmali (May 10, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We are using ChimPowerUp user name. We lost our badges with 2 days of switching. iIthought W1zz set it up for 7 days after you stop retuning work, but no big deal.
> 
> It's not a word I would usually know either, but I geeked out in the early 80's with Dungeons & Dragons. No PC's back then for us. Just some pencil's/graph paper and alot of .......
> 
> http://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab143/ravanemy/Spongebob__Imagination_by_kssael_th.jpg



I see I need to pay more attention next time I guess. No worries here, I know I'll get mine back after ChimPowerUp hits 20 mil

For a little laugh......Someone from [H] is trolling and posted on the official CC 2010 site


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok, so I am clear, the consensus is something is wrong at roughly 1 failure every 12 to 13 units.  How did I fix it or should I even care?



Don't know.  Stanford does have the "MemtestG80 - Memory Tester for NVIDIA CUDA-Enabled GPUs" if you're interested in checking your card.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 10, 2010)

*Congrat's to TPU F@H team for 1M ppd avg*

Wow, this is a first for us. 1 Million ppd average over 7 days. Very nice work guys!!!!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 10, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow, this is a first for us. 1 Million ppd average over 7 days. Very nice work guys!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100510/Capture018.jpg



7 cheers for 7 million.  +1


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2010)

Good job everyone   Still going strong till we meet our goal


----------



## oily_17 (May 10, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Wow, this is a first for us. 1 Million ppd average over 7 days. Very nice work guys!!!!



1 million Avg. PPD is a fantastic result for the team.Keep up the good work guy's.

My points will be down slightly for yesterday, had trouble with the power tripping out, spent a few hours troubleshooting it to our washing machine motor   (also lost my -bigadv WU)


----------



## NastyHabits (May 10, 2010)

One million PPD.  A dream come true.  Good work guys.


----------



## Trigger911 (May 10, 2010)

I do what i can I think the same can be said of the rest


----------



## mstenholm (May 10, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> I do what i can I think the same can be said of the rest



Did you change the username yesterday? It seems like ChimPoweUp still is active.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 10, 2010)

My primary rig was offline for couple of hrs. as my Zalman Reserator's pump died. So I need to take the 9800GTX off as its the only watercooled card. Stuffed in a spare 9600GSO. Now papa's rigs are folding away!!

By the way,

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_367&products_id=4488

Whats you guys' opinion on this pump? Not looking for too much power and flow as the SB and one 9800GTX are in the loop.


----------



## msgclb (May 10, 2010)

I just had tornado sirens go off. They stopped and then started again. So far I believe nothing has touched down. The warning says baseball size hail and gusts to 60 mph. I could be shutting down.

Update: That storm moved through at around 55 mph. I had pea size hail, wind and rain but it didn't cause me any damage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2010)

Guys, I am going to be switching my 5770 back to my main rig to crossfire them again.  Anyway I can get them both to fold on the same rig while in crossfire?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 11, 2010)

Mighty Mouse will be offline for most of tomorrow.  I need to fix some computers in my room that don't belong to me.  I have put it on hold as long as I can.

That will bring me down to 12K to 13K for Tues.  I am sure that is no big deal.


----------



## Trigger911 (May 11, 2010)

Na man you got things you gotta do


----------



## TeXBill (May 11, 2010)

I got almost all of my GPU's folding for ChimPowerUp now and will be switching the cpu's over as they get done with the jobs they are on now. Also I'm leaving town again for several days won't be back till Fri. nite. Keep up the good work team ChimPowerUp


----------



## msgclb (May 11, 2010)

I just had one of my SMP A3 clients stop with some kind of IO ERROR message. I guess I'm going to wait until the GTX 260 completes and run some tests. After thinking about this I'm not sure it pulled an A3. This problem started with a new project.

Update: My first attempt to fix this was to remove the Work folder, etc., check with -configonly and restart the client. Well I just found out I screwed up and did that to my backup copy. After doing the above to the proper folder I have restarted the SMP client.

This time it started properly but I got an B4 core instead of A3. Why?


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2010)

I have some crappy PPD going on today. It looks like SMP2's are having some difficulty:





Man - that sucks.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 11, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I have some crappy PPD going on today. It looks like SMP2's are having some difficulty:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100511/WU.jpg
> 
> Man - that sucks.



I just checked my log file and my WU's are fine, keeping my fingers crossed.

20 min. to see if get an A3.


----------



## mosheen (May 11, 2010)

getting B4's here.


----------



## msgclb (May 11, 2010)

So my 126 pt single core WU wasn't a fluke.

I just had an A3 complete and  I got another A3.
I went back to my 126 pt WU, shut it down, deleted the Work folder, restarted the client and  got an A3.

It's bedtime!

I didn't make to bed before I noticed I had another A3 uploading.

 I got an A3.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 11, 2010)

This is what I got.  250,000 steps.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 11, 2010)

I bumped my fan on the GTX 260 up to 90 and the failed units stopped.  40 down, 0 failures so I guess it was heat.


----------



## mlee49 (May 11, 2010)

I just checked in on my folding rig:






6k PPD!  Alot more than I was expecting.  I should have a 260 early next week I'll throw back in the i7 rig to really push out some more.  
The i7 went down due to a drive failed(which killed my raid array) and hasnt been back up.  Should be a nice boost towards the finish!


----------



## msgclb (May 11, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I just checked in on my folding rig:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100511/Capture003.jpg
> 
> ...





If we could see your User Name in HFM.NET I'd bet it is orange. The reason is that the stats you see at the bottom excluding the clients and PPD is for harlam357 (32). While folding for our chimp you can change this by clicking on the Edit tab, selecting Preferences, selecting the Web Settings tab and enter the info in the image below.






If you still see orange in the User Name you have another problem!


----------



## Trigger911 (May 11, 2010)

I seen that but i was scared to modify the settings as I had 3 rigs not crunching on the right team already


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 11, 2010)

Okay, I just drove home from San Antonio.  I made record time...  it was epic.  Anyway I am now folding on my card as I promised and will help you guys make it to 20mil.  

1 problem:  When I turned on the computer the 92 or 90mm fan, not sure which size...  was grinding like no other.  Seems to be broken.  I have rigged up an 80mm with zip ties for now...  I might have to make a Fry's run...  






Also, my IBM 5150 wants to fold but:

A:  I cannot fit the required software on a 5.25" disk and
B:  4mhz processor


----------



## monte84 (May 11, 2010)

havent been able to get any smp work for awhile


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 11, 2010)

Are my temps OK?  Can I run this high for a long period of time?


----------



## crush3r (May 11, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Are my temps OK?  Can I run this high for a long period of time?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100511/Capture003475.jpg



They're a tad high for long term, I'd up the fan till the temps are more like 85*C


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 11, 2010)

crush3r said:


> They're a tad high for long term, I'd up the fan till the temps are more like 85*C



The room the computer is in is 84 degrees F.  Darn Texas summers...


----------



## msgclb (May 12, 2010)

This thread has been to quite so I've decided to give it a bump.

I've made an attempt to estimate the days to complete this challenge. If I haven't make an error in my calculations then in the last hour we are now have less than 15 days as long as our PPD doesn't drop. Great job everyone.



Stanford Date/Time	Challenge Points	PPD	Est. Days
May 05, 2010 at 1 PM	33,199	796,776	25 Days 1 Hours
May 06, 2010 at 1 PM	980,565	941,280	20 Days 5 Hours
May 07, 2010 at 12 PM	1,851,291	925,796	19 Days 14 Hours
May 08, 2010 at 12 PM	2,809,127	936,296	18 Days 9 Hours
May 09, 2010 at 12 PM	3,779,243	944,999	17 Days 4 Hours
May 10, 2010 at 12 PM	4,564,244	907,271	17 Days 0 Hours
May 11, 2010 at 12 PM	5,477,084	912,879	15 Days 22 Hours
May 12, 2010 at 12 PM	6,361,684	904,838	15 Days 2 Hours
May 12, 2010 at 1 PM	6,396,349	908,384	14 Days 23 Hours


----------



## mstenholm (May 12, 2010)

14 days - hmmm better make the crunching-folding shift to morrow morning. Only SMP2, but still good for 16K PPD.


----------



## mlee49 (May 13, 2010)

msgclb said:


> If we could see your User Name in HFM.NET I'd bet it is orange. The reason is that the stats you see at the bottom excluding the clients and PPD is for harlam357 (32). While folding for our chimp you can change this by clicking on the Edit tab, selecting Preferences, selecting the Web Settings tab and enter the info in the image below.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100511/FAH-2010-05-11-HFM-1.jpg
> 
> If you still see orange in the User Name you have another problem!



Changed it over, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## HammerON (May 13, 2010)

Is anyone getting any SMP2 work??? I am still having problems getting any SMP2's; just getting SMP's


----------



## msgclb (May 13, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Changed it over, thanks for the heads up!






HammerON said:


> Is anyone getting any SMP2 work??? I am still having problems getting any SMP2's; just getting SMP's



I just got an A3 after uploading an -bigadv.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2010)

This is the team behind us.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=24


----------



## DriedFrogPills (May 13, 2010)

oh dear thats my old team. Only joined them because they where based in Oz but wasn't actually a member of thier forums.  joined TPU and switched across


----------



## msgclb (May 13, 2010)

If they had gotten a few more members to switch then we would be scrapping the bottom of the barrel.



Rank_Team 	Rank_Project 	User_Name 	Change_24hr 	Change_7days 	Points_24hr Avg 	Points_Update 	Points_Today 	Points_Week 	Points_Total 	WUs_Total
-- 	5 	Overclockers Australia 	  	  	1,552,921 	181,141 	0 	6,075,724 	2,043,057,644 	8,409,795
1 	123 	Monkey_Bollocks 	+1 	+3 	677,028 	63,781 	0 	2,688,670 	37,083,153 	63,707


----------



## DriedFrogPills (May 13, 2010)

wrong way round i switched FROM them to TPU


----------



## mstenholm (May 13, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Is anyone getting any SMP2 work??? I am still having problems getting any SMP2's; just getting SMP's



Got something worth 16700 PPD so thats OK I guess. Folding for ChimPowerUp without an *!* and with one r. Let's hit the 20 mill.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 13, 2010)

Guys,

On my second rig which has one 9800GTX and four 9800 GT, I am getting very low ppd report for 3 9800GT on HFM.net and FAHMON as well. I dunno whats happening. Have any one of u faced this before??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2010)

Do they speed up if you shut one or more down?


----------



## Trigger911 (May 13, 2010)

Sorry guys my net went out I am down and out kinda got robbed last week (arch wielder, tech bench and all my A/C's) I think it was family to be honest I'm doing extra work and such to try to get back up.


----------



## theonedub (May 13, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> Sorry guys my net went out I am down and out kinda got robbed last week (arch wielder, tech bench and all my A/C's) I think it was family to be honest I'm doing extra work and such to try to get back up.



Damn that sucks


----------



## dustyshiv (May 13, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do they speed up if you shut one or more down?



The points jumped up from 87 to 1125 and 76 to 1600 when I shut down one card. I dunno why this is happening. When all cards are folding, the temps are high and the clients show that they are working.

Any insights?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2010)

I think they're working on the same WU.  Make sure that their machine ID's are different, that they're in seperate folders, that the shortcuts are correct, and you may have to use the -local switch.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> On my second rig which has one 9800GTX and four 9800 GT, I am getting very low ppd report for 3 9800GT on HFM.net and FAHMON as well. I dunno whats happening. Have any one of u faced this before??
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35534&stc=1&d=1273764861


In the client configuration, make sure the priority is set to *LOW* and use Prifinity II to lock all the GPU's to all the cores(they will normally default to a single core).


----------



## msgclb (May 13, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Got something worth 16700 PPD so thats OK I guess. Folding for ChimPowerUp without an *!* and with one r. Let's hit the 20 mill.



My last A3 completed and it's now running an A2 but my luck didn't hold out.
I just uploaded another A2 and got an A3. Come on Stanford, keep up with these hungry i7s.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 13, 2010)

I'm back, and I've restarted a computer that failed while I was away. Everything is back up again under ChimPowerUp.


----------



## mstenholm (May 13, 2010)

msgclb said:


> . Come on Stanford, keep up with these hungry i7s.


 Feed us


----------



## dustyshiv (May 13, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> In the client configuration, make sure the priority is set to *LOW* and use Prifinity II to lock all the GPU's to all the cores(they will normally default to a single core).



Buck,

When I lock the FAHcore11 to all 7 processor cores, and launch the client, I get an affinity error saying that prfiinitty was unable to set the priority or affinity.


----------



## msgclb (May 13, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I'm back, and I've restarted a computer that failed while I was away. Everything is back up again under ChimPowerUp.



Did I miss something? I actually overlooked your "I'll be out of town until late Tuesday" on Saturday.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 13, 2010)

Well, the cooling in my primary rig is so much better than the HTPC....as expected.  With Mighty Mouse offline yesterday, the temperature in my room is slightly warmer, but about normal.  Apparently 85 to 90% of the heat was being generated by it.

Anyway, Might Mouse will be back up and folding when I get home today cause I want the extra 6500 PPD because....well just because.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 13, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Buck,
> 
> When I lock the FAHcore11 to all 7 processor cores, and launch the client, I get an affinity error saying that prfiinitty was unable to set the priority or affinity.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35547&stc=1&d=1273785751



I had problems with Prifinity in Windows 7. I use Process Lasso now for all of my computers. If you use Process Lasso, there is a setting in the 'Options' menu that says to more strictly enforce the affinity settings. This cleared up all issue I was having with Windows 7.




msgclb said:


> Did I miss something? I actually overlooked your "I'll be out of town until late Tuesday" on Saturday.



Late Tuesday turned into later. Blame golf courses.  But I got home with 2 computers running (the one that was shut down was the air cooled i7 that had BSODed while I was away). It'll be getting put under water in the coming week.


----------



## msgclb (May 13, 2010)

I'm rich! I just activated a credit card that was a replacement for one that was canceled because some roof company in Louisiana made some unauthorized charges. When the lady told me my available credit I just knew I had to spend some of it to increase my PPD with a GTX 480. Of course there's one thing wrong with this as the GTX 480 can't currently fold.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 14, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I'm rich! I just activated a credit card that was a replacement for one that was canceled because some roof company in Louisiana made some unauthorized charges. When the lady told me my available credit I just knew I had to spend some of it to increase my PPD with a GTX 480. Of course there's one thing wrong with this as the GTX 480 can't currently fold.



GTX 285, 295???  Just some suggestions.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 14, 2010)

I had to back my i7 down to 3ghz. After redoing the loop with new tube i forgot to put fresh TIM on the block so temps are way higher then they should be. I will be getting my new PSU tomorrow(atleast thats what UPS says) I will take care of it then


----------



## bogmali (May 14, 2010)

Half of my farm are down ATM cause of some construction at work, they will be back online tomorrow.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 14, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I had problems with Prifinity in Windows 7. I use Process Lasso now for all of my computers. If you use Process Lasso, there is a setting in the 'Options' menu that says to more strictly enforce the affinity settings. This cleared up all issue I was having with Windows 7.





Thanks for the info EL. I installed Process Lasso and now all the gpu cores have all 8 cpu cores' affinity. But still the ppd on the 9800GT is around only 1500 whereas it defaults to 4500 on my main system What maybe causing this??


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 14, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Thanks for the info EL. I installed Process Lasso and now all the gpu cores have all 8 cpu cores' affinity. But still the ppd on the 9800GT is around only 1500 whereas it defaults to 4500 on my main system What maybe causing this??


Did you change the "core priority" in client settings to "Low"?


----------



## Nick259 (May 14, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I'm rich! I just activated a credit card that was a replacement for one that was canceled because some roof company in Louisiana made some unauthorized charges. When the lady told me my available credit I just knew I had to spend some of it to increase my PPD with a GTX 480. Of course there's one thing wrong with this as the GTX 480 can't currently fold.



Just don't get into too much dept ok?


----------



## dustyshiv (May 14, 2010)

I only can set the core priority to below normal or idle. I set it to idle and still the ppd was low. I have it on below normal now. Lets see!!


----------



## NastyHabits (May 14, 2010)

I've had out of town guests all week.  My i7 rig is still in boxes.   My friends won't be gone for days.  I'm worried that my folding addiction is affecting my personal life.  Is PC/F@H addiction a recognized health problem?  Maybe I should stop?  Nah! No way.

Although I would like to get the i7 put together so I can help us get to that 20 million mark. It would also be nice to put El Fiendo back to work tracking pie and milestones.  The man has too much time on his hands without it.


----------



## bogmali (May 14, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> I only can set the core priority to below normal or idle. I set it to idle and still the ppd was low. I have it on below normal now. Lets see!!



Dusty-on Pro Lasso same settings as in the F@H client config, GPU=normal and SMP=below normal or idle. I'm using the same and I have no issues


----------



## dustyshiv (May 14, 2010)

Dunno wht Im doing wrong.







I dont have SMP Client on this rig. WCG is running on this and its priority is set to Idle.
Also, after I installed Process lasso and made config changes, clients stopped downloading new WU and were stuck at finish of existing WU...like 15000/15000. Temps were low on all GPUs. I unistalled Process lasso and reinstalled again. Then clients have started working again. This happened on both of my rigs. But again as u see in the attachment the ppd is still low for some clients.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 14, 2010)

Try setting the Folding Processes to High. This won't affect WCG much as the GPUs only ever take a small percentage of the CPU. You'll want to set the process for 'FahCore_11', 'FahCore_14' and I set it for Folding@home.exe as well though it most likely isn't necessary.

It might be worth a try to see if this changes anything for you.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 14, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I've had out of town guests all week.  My i7 rig is still in boxes.   My friends won't be gone for days.  I'm worried that my folding addiction is affecting my personal life.  Is PC/F@H addiction a recognized health problem?  Maybe I should stop?  Nah! No way.
> 
> Although I would like to get the i7 put together so I can help us get to that 20 million mark. It would also be nice to put El Fiendo back to work tracking pie and milestones.  The man has too much time on his hands without it.



Ask them if they can leave a little early? What CPU did you go for?


----------



## msgclb (May 15, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I've had out of town guests all week.  My i7 rig is still in boxes.   My friends won't be gone for days.  I'm worried that my folding addiction is affecting my personal life.  Is PC/F@H addiction a recognized health problem?  Maybe I should stop?  Nah! No way.
> 
> Although I would like to get the i7 put together so I can help us get to that 20 million mark. It would also be nice to put El Fiendo back to work tracking pie and milestones.  The man has too much time on his hands without it.



Introduce them to your addiction. You just might create some new folders.

And a change of subject...
Did you know that the chimp challenge is holding up the new gpu core?



> Yes GPU3 is around the corner for NVIDIA folders, but it'll still be a while before it's released to public. I say it'll be out when the Chimp Challenge ends.



I'd say this is hyperbola but the sooner we hit the 20 million mark, the sooner the Chimp Challenge ends!

NVIDIA 197.45 Driver?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Dunno wht Im doing wrong.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35559&stc=1&d=1273870847
> 
> ...



Dusty, Have you changes the cores to LOW(in client configuration)? Are your flags(gpu-0, gpu-1, etc...) set correctly?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2010)

I'm contributing 80,000 PPD to the Chimp Challenge.  What's up with our points?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I'm contributing 80,000 PPD to the Chimp Challenge.  What's up with our points?



I still got a 5770 folding for the CC.  I had two, but i had to put it back on the main rig.  nobody ever told me if possible to have both cards fold while in crossfire.  I searched, but didn't find anything solid.


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I'm contributing 80,000 PPD to the Chimp Challenge.  What's up with our points?



This is partially the reason: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1892079&postcount=631

I can't get them started again until tomorrow.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I still got a 5770 folding for the CC.  I had two, but i had to put it back on the main rig.  nobody ever told me if possible to have both cards fold while in crossfire.  I searched, but didn't find anything solid.



Since I only have nvidia, do you have a crossfire bridge installed?  Just wondering, since with nvidia I can run sli with out a bridge.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardwarecanucks-f-h-team/27256-crossfire-folding.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Since I only have nvidia, do you have a crossfire bridge installed?  Just wondering, since with nvidia I can run sli with out a bridge.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardwarecanucks-f-h-team/27256-crossfire-folding.html



Where do I input those values though?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Where do I input those values though?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110212

Step 3


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110212
> 
> Step 3



Not clear to me dude   Anybody got any screenshots or something.  I put this info where it says target when editing the shortcut?


----------



## dustyshiv (May 15, 2010)

I couldnt contribute much for the past two days as I had some low ppd issues that I had to clear out. Further as my reserator died, one 9800GTX is down. But my other rig is configured as shown below

Here comes Papa!!











Thnx Buck, Bogi, El and everybody for helpin me with suggestions to fix my ppd 

Waterblock and swiftech pump for the resting 9800GTX is on its way from PPCS!!


----------



## mstenholm (May 15, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Here comes Papa!!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35568&stc=1&d=1273950763
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35569&stc=1&d=1273951800



Hi Dusty

 Is that your i7 thats running the SMP 2 @ 3.9 GHz? The "normal" is somewhere around 15 and 17,000 PPD and 3:00 to 3:10 per % but since it only completed 1 % it still speed up.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 16, 2010)

Msten,

The max I get out of the SMP2 on my i7 is 9000. Now what could be the problem??


----------



## mstenholm (May 16, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Msten,
> 
> The max I get out of the SMP2 on my i7 is 9000. Now what could be the problem??



Strange. All cores running?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 16, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Msten,
> 
> The max I get out of the SMP2 on my i7 is 9000. Now what could be the problem??


Is HT enabled?


----------



## dustyshiv (May 16, 2010)

yup HT is enabled and the client says that 8 cores detected. The cpu usage is 100% and I have completed more than 30 units. I dunno wht im doin wrong!!


----------



## oily_17 (May 16, 2010)

@ dusty, are you using the -smp 8 switch with your client.The PPD seem to be about what you would get with 4 cores.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 16, 2010)

Yup Im using the flags.








Without the calc. bonus option checked in HFM.net, the ppd of SMP client is just *1500*


----------



## Nick259 (May 17, 2010)

I dunno if HMF is acting up for me too, before bonus it's 1000ppd on my phenom x4 @ 3.2ghz but after bonus it's only 3000. I thought it would be more? Went back to WCG because of this lol.


----------



## bogmali (May 17, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Yup Im using the flags.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35598&stc=1&d=1274026958
> 
> ...



Not sure if your flags are correct or should I say properly utilized The -smp x (x=number of cores) is used when folding on VMWare (I've never seen it used on a Win SMP). Try these flags and see if you get any difference in PPDs:

-smp -advmethods -verbosity 9


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Not sure if your flags are correct or should I say properly utilized The -smp x (x=number of cores) is used when folding on VMWare (I've never seen it used on a Win SMP). Try these flags and see if you get any difference in PPDs:
> 
> -smp -advmethods -verbosity 9



You can specify the number of cores in Windows as well. He's mostly missing the -advmethods flag. 

Verbosity flag isn't necessary, and doesn't effect ppd, just logging. 3 is default, 9 gives the most detailed logs. Unless you have an issue, and would like to gather more info for error reporting, you don't need it at all.


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2010)

Alright team ~ I have to apologize as I have moved two i7 920 rigs to crunch for stanhemi as we (crunchers) are supporting him through these tough times:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121694
I still have one i7 920 folding...


----------



## dustyshiv (May 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You can specify the number of cores in Windows as well. He's mostly missing the -advmethods flag.
> 
> Verbosity flag isn't necessary, and doesn't effect ppd, just logging. 3 is default, 9 gives the most detailed logs. Unless you have an issue, and would like to gather more info for error reporting, you don't need it at all.



Added the -advmethods flag. But the client still says 8500ppd. Maybe it will show up properly after sometime.


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Added the -advmethods flag. But the client still says 8500ppd. Maybe it will show up properly after sometime.



Can take some time to show the true results. Also, your ppd goes down significantly if you are using the computer.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 17, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Added the -advmethods flag. But the client still says 8500ppd. Maybe it will show up properly after sometime.



What is your time per frame? I only see a partial frame and cannot calculate your ppd from that.


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2010)

I'm back from Atlanta, so I'll get the GTX260 up and folding again after school


----------



## dustyshiv (May 17, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What is your time per frame? I only see a partial frame and cannot calculate your ppd from that.









I dont use the comp for anything else but surfing. GPU clients are running in the background though!!


----------



## Makaveli (May 17, 2010)

hey you go back like 12 pages in this thread I was having the same issue. Now I can hit 16k, does the PPD goes up for cpu is the GPU client's aren't running?

Also could you add the extra stuff that bogmail posted to your command line.


----------



## vaiopup (May 17, 2010)

Just wondering, Stanford have been talking about porting to Boinc for 5 years now.
Any sign of it happening?


----------



## [Ion] (May 17, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> Just wondering, Stanford have been talking about porting to Boinc for 5 years now.
> Any sign of it happening?



Nope, I don't think they are going to any time soon...the last I read the people who were in charge of a potential switch to BOINC quit

Also, the GTX260 is back up


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35611&stc=1&d=1274111779
> 
> 
> I dont use the comp for anything else but surfing. GPU clients are running in the background though!!



Just surfing kills at least 2000 ppd for me while I am doing it on just my quad. With the kind of bonuses an i7 will pull down, I bet it kills the ppd even more.


----------



## theonedub (May 17, 2010)

When I was running SMP2 with 2 Nvidia Clients in the background, I used the computer for internet and it probably only knocked off 1k, it added something like 20-35 sec to TPF, if I remember right. Still though with all three clients my i7 was still putting out much more PPD than what you are seeing. 

What's weird is that when I did have issues it was the GPU Clients that slowed down (Precision would show their usage cycling), the SMP Client kept on strong.


----------



## [Ion] (May 18, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Just surfing kills at least 2000 ppd for me while I am doing it on just my quad. With the kind of bonuses an i7 will pull down, I bet it kills the ppd even more.



Just surfing did nothing when I was running SMP (crunching for stanhemi ATM), but it knocks 1k+ PPD off of my GPU client, the 3d-chess program in 7 knocks it down 1.5k, and a video knocks it down 2.5k (and is choppy as hell)


----------



## msgclb (May 18, 2010)

I messed up! I put a second GTS 250 card in one of my rigs and started the client. I got distracted for about 2 hours before I got back to adding this card to my HFM. I forget to change it to ChimPowerUp so I believe that I've got 353 point for me.


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2010)

Just to compare, here's my 1055T 6 Core Thuban running at stock clocks folding SMP2:



Spoiler











That's 9250 PPD folks.

Big thanks to DanishDevil for you know what!


----------



## dustyshiv (May 18, 2010)

Me is jealous of u Bogi!! Me is gettin 1500ppd on i7 SMP but U gettin more...


----------



## Kantastic (May 18, 2010)

Alright guys, I've got a 1055T @ 3.7 & a 7900GS coming in about an hour. What kind of points will that put out? I'm not too familiar with folding so someone give me some pointers.


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Alright guys, I've got a 1055T @ 3.7 & a 7900GS coming in about an hour. What kind of points will that put out? I'm not too familiar with folding so someone give me some pointers.




See my post #674, I'm getting 9200 PPD on a stock clocked 1055T


----------



## Kantastic (May 18, 2010)

bogmali said:


> See my post #674, I'm getting 9200 PPD on a stock clocked 1055T



Can I run both the 7900GS & the 1055T at once?

Oh, should I run SMP or SMP2?


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2010)

You cannot fold on the 7900; 8 series cards minimum to fold.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Can I run both the 7900GS & the 1055T at once?
> 
> Oh, should I run SMP or SMP2?




7900GS can not be used for F@H.  Sorry.  8000 series required.  Best bet is something better than the 8600GTS. (we've had at least 2 people who have tried to use the 8600GTS and they error out)  HD2000 and better on the ATI side, but Nvidia is MUCH better.

SMP2


----------



## Kantastic (May 18, 2010)

Shucks on the 7900GS, guess I won't go to my friend's place to pick up the card.

As for setting up F@H,

I'm stuck on step 5:



> 5. Create a shortcut for FAH.exe. In the shortcut properties we have to edit the target and add the " -smp" argument. At the end of the current target, leave a single space and add -smp. Below is a screenshot of what the edited target should look like. If wanting to run SMP2 (you should), add " -smp -advmethods" to the target instead of just " -smp"



It keeps telling me the file path is invalid when I try to add -smp or -smp -advmethods to the shortcut path.

Oh and does it matter if I'm running an x64 windows? The client is x86 or 32bit so yeah, just wondering. 

Edit: Okay it turns out I was supposed to add it AFTER the quotes (example: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe" -smp -advmethods). Anyway it's up and running! I don't know if I'm doing it right though but CPU usage is at 100%.

*Now, how do I know if I'm folding for TPU? I downloaded everything off various threads @ TPU if that matters.*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2010)

Kant, read this.  When you launched the client the first time, it ran you through the client configuration.  If you just bypassed entering your info, you will need to shut the client down, go back to where you entered -smp and add -configonly to the end of that line.  When the client relaunches, input the data as required (username, team number, and passkey are really all you have to enter).  Remove -configonly and relaunch the client.  Use HFM.NET to monitor your client(s) If you are Folding for the Chip Challenge, you will want to use ChimPowerUp as the user name and 50711 for the team. Pay close attention to the capitalization in that username.

You will need the passkey for ChimPowerUp.  Just let us know and we'll PM it to you.  Passkey required for SMP2.


----------



## Kantastic (May 18, 2010)

Can someone PM me the passkey? bumblebee is idle right now so yeah..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Can someone PM me the passkey? bumblebee is idle right now so yeah..



ygpm


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Can someone PM me the passkey? bumblebee is idle right now so yeah..



Dang.....I didn't know we had to baby-sit you this much just to get you foldingD

J/K Kant.....You know me bro


----------



## Kantastic (May 18, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Dang.....I didn't know we had to baby-sit you this much just to get you foldingD
> 
> J/K Kant.....You know me bro



The only things I fold are the flabs in my O.D.A.M. (Overly Developed Abdominal Muscle)



I'm folding @ 1.5GHz x 6 right now until my ECO comes in tomorrow, then I can start rockin' at 3.7.


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> The only things I fold are the flabs in my O.D.A.M. (Overly Developed Abdominal Muscle)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm folding *@ 1.5GHz x 6 right now *until my ECO comes in tomorrow, then I can start rockin' at 3.7.



This is with the 1055T yes? Are you using the stock HSF? Stock is 2.8 so WTF?


----------



## dustyshiv (May 19, 2010)

Can anybody send me the pass key for smp folding? I took it from the fah website by entering ChimPowerUp. I just want to confirm.

Thnx,
Shiv


----------



## hertz9753 (May 19, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Can anybody send me the pass key for smp folding? I took it from the fah website by entering ChimPowerUp. I just want to confirm.
> 
> Thnx,
> Shiv



YGPM

I have 450 pt wu's folding on all of my GPUs.  No more teasing about local temps from me.  Good thing I don't have to work today.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 19, 2010)

Hello ChimPowerUp:

Your Folding@Home Client passkey is:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

a diff key frm wht u guys r usin.

Your username is:
ChimPowerUp

All the while me was using this. I dont know why we didnt post the key when we started the chimp thread.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 19, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Hello ChimPowerUp:
> 
> Your Folding@Home Client passkey is:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...



Everyone folding for ChimPowerUp using -bigadv or SMP2 w/bonus is using the same passkey(I hope). We are following Stanford's lead on the passkey. If acquired by someone malicious, your points could be affected during a contest such as the CC.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 19, 2010)

Now me understandzzzz!!


----------



## Trigger911 (May 19, 2010)

shitzzz ... i never added the pass keys to my adv's i was using both.


----------



## bogmali (May 19, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> shitzzz ... i never added the pass keys to my adv's i was using both.



Well it's not too late. You still get the points but not the bonus.


----------



## theonedub (May 19, 2010)

Nice production in the past 24h guys !


----------



## mstenholm (May 19, 2010)

So we are looking at some extra (future) points from Dusty and Trigger. Nice since my current 30 K PPD will drop in 8 days from now. Job is taking me out of town/country. My rig babysitter is not as dedicated as I am and my mobile internet usb-stick needs constant nursing. So in short - lets warp it up and hit that 20 miill mark.


----------



## Kantastic (May 20, 2010)

bogmali said:


> This is with the 1055T yes? Are you using the stock HSF? Stock is 2.8 so WTF?



Yeah but I turned the clock speed down to run an old game that got too many frames with it at 2.8. It's back @ 2.8 now and I'll leave it folding overnight.

I missed the CoolIT ECO though... HMPH!

Oh and does folding have any impact on my internet? My mom likes to stream videos while I'm at school so if it does I won't fold while I'm @ school.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 20, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Yeah but I turned the clock speed down to run an old game that got too many frames with it at 2.8. It's back @ 2.8 now and I'll leave it folding overnight.
> 
> I missed the CoolIT ECO though... HMPH!
> 
> Oh and does folding have any impact on my internet? My mom likes to stream videos while I'm at school so if it does I won't fold while I'm @ school.



no it doesn't affect internet because it only connect when it needs to DL or UL a WU


----------



## [Ion] (May 20, 2010)

My GTX260 is back up and folding (as of 5 this afternoon), I just needed to re-extract the client and it works


----------



## hertz9753 (May 20, 2010)

Am I the only one getting non-stop 450 pt wu's?


----------



## [Ion] (May 20, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Am I the only one getting non-stop 450 pt wu's?



I've had a shitload of 548s 
A couple 450s, but almost all 548s


----------



## msgclb (May 20, 2010)

I've installed my GTX 470 and I'm now waiting for Stanford to put it to work.

The card that was in that rig, a XFX 9800 GTX+ was moved to another rig and now the folding client shutdown as an UNSTABLE_MACHINE and the display is artifacting. I did get 5 good WUs and I believe they were all 353 pt WUs. It completed 5 WUs before something went wrong. I haven't decided what to do next.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 20, 2010)

My i7 is up and folding!    I feel like I'm all grown up now.    Anyone care to PM me the ChimPowerUp passkey?


----------



## bogmali (May 20, 2010)

YHPM Nasty


----------



## hertz9753 (May 20, 2010)

This is what I have been on getting on my GPU's.  I had to add some floor fans and turn on the ac.  Still pumping out the point's.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone that answered.  I'm up and folding for ChimPowerUp.  i7 style.


----------



## bogmali (May 20, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Thanks everyone that answered.  I'm up and folding for ChimPowerUp.  i7 style.



-bigadv I assume? Any issues with setting it up? Did you enable RAMDisk? You have GPUs folding in the same rig? -SMP 7 or -SMP 8?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 20, 2010)

This is from my smp rig.  I might be the mouse again.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 20, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> This is from my smp rig.  I might be the mouse again.



FAHMON does not show the bonus.  Get HFM.NET.  There's even a way to import your FAHMON's configuration.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 20, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> FAHMON does not show the bonus.  Get HFM.NET.  There's even a way to import your FAHMON's configuration.



I was using FahMon to show the core used by F@H.  The smp system actually does about 32,000 to 33,000 ppd.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 20, 2010)

bogmali said:


> -bigadv I assume? Any issues with setting it up? Did you enable RAMDisk? You have GPUs folding in the same rig? -SMP 7 or -SMP 8?



Yes -bigadv.  No issues setting it up.  Although for some reason it decided to fold 8 cores even though I used the -smp 7 argument.  I've currently got a weak 9600 GSO in it just to run the monitor.  I'll be moving my GTX 260 to it real soon now.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 20, 2010)

I'm in Canada ATM so I left my 4850 folding while I left.  Have we made it to 20 mil yet?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 20, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm in Canada ATM so I left my 4850 folding while I left.  Have we made it to 20 mil yet?



No.  http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/


----------



## NastyHabits (May 21, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm in Canada ATM so I left my 4850 folding while I left.  Have we made it to 20 mil yet?



Heck no!  We still have 9 days to go.   Although I just added 30,000 PPD to the mix.  (Bigadv folding rocks!).  Better still, the team hit a million PPD yesterday.  Go TPU!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I just added 30,000 PPD to the mix.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 21, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Heck no!  We still have 9 days to go.   Although I just added 30,000 PPD to the mix.  (Bigadv folding rocks!).  Better still, the team hit a million PPD yesterday.  Go TPU!



Congrats on your new system.  Team toast.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 21, 2010)

Sorry to double post, but after two days of 450pt wu's on my gpu's I'm getting some 587 and 783's.


----------



## mlee49 (May 23, 2010)

About a week left guys, keep it going strong!


----------



## oily_17 (May 23, 2010)

My -bigadv rig has f%&K£d up..can no longer remote into it ..but still the GPU's are folding away..but the -bigadv shows no sign of working


----------



## NastyHabits (May 23, 2010)

Almost 15 million as I write this.  Come on TPU!  Just 6 more days.

A thought:  While watching an i7 work on a -bigadv WU is more exciting than watching paint dry, it takes a lot longer.  I could have read "War and Peace" while waiting for one to complete.


----------



## [Ion] (May 24, 2010)

Gaaah, still nothing but 548s for days now.  Stanford, this is really getting tiring :shadedshu


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Gaaah, still nothing but 548s for days now.  Stanford, this is really getting tiring :shadedshu



I think it just depends on what server you get assigned.  I've had a mixture of 587's and 783's over the last few days, and right now I have all 450's.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 24, 2010)

Got my lame Dell workstation to SMP fold again.  Another ~2500 PPD for ChimPowerUp.  I know, big whoop, but anything to get to 20 million.  I'm anxious to get back to our normal routine.  You know, internecine squabbles, friendly (and not so) competition for PIE,  and El Fiendo's oh so genteel commentary.


----------



## [Ion] (May 24, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think it just depends on what server you get assigned.  I've had a mixture of 587's and 783's over the last few days, and right now I have all 450's.



Lucky..... 

How could I get re-assigned?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Lucky.....
> 
> How could I get re-assigned?



There is a way, but I won't repeat it.  It's called cherry picking and messes with Stanford.  Just remember it's the science, not the points or heat that matter.  I've had 548's for a week before, actually had to back the clocks off as GPU temps climbed into the 80's.


----------



## theonedub (May 25, 2010)

I hate cherry picking/pickers, just run what you get assigned  Everyone hates the 548WUs 

I've resorted to letting both cards run 100% fan speed and leaving the clients on even with temps well into the mid and upper 80s (the 200 series can take it!). I want to finish the Chimp Challenge as soon as possible.


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> There is a way, but I won't repeat it.  It's called cherry picking and messes with Stanford.  Just remember it's the science, not the points or heat that matter.  I've had 548's for a week before, actually had to back the clocks off as GPU temps climbed into the 80's.


Oh, I don't do that :shadedshu



theonedub said:


> I hate cherry picking/pickers, just run what you get assigned  Everyone hates the 548WUs
> 
> I've resorted to letting both cards run 100% fan speed and leaving the clients on even with temps well into the mid and upper 80s (the 200 series can take it!). I want to finish the Chimp Challenge as soon as possible.


I never put the fan of the GTX260 above 65%, when it's above that I dislike being in the room...and as this is my main rig in my bedroom, that's unacceptable.  So with the 548s my card is frequently pushing 85-90c


----------



## theonedub (May 25, 2010)

I've become accustomed to the noise. The power went out yesterday and the quiet was eerie  even when the computer was booting (before Precision bumps the fan speed when Win7 starts) it was way too quiet, lol. 

Nvidia says the GT200b can go to 105C so I say we are all in the safe zone, but even with lifetime warranties on both my cards I would up the fan speed before they got to 90C


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I've become accustomed to the noise. The power went out yesterday and the quiet was eerie  even when the computer was booting (before Precision bumps the fan speed when Win7 starts) it was way too quiet, lol.
> 
> Nvidia says the GT200b can go to 105C so I say we are all in the safe zone, but even with lifetime warranties on both my cards I would up the fan speed before they got to 90C


Well, I'm typically not seeing much above 85c most times, usually a bit less.  I don't really have a warranty on this card, so I might want to be careful


----------



## oily_17 (May 25, 2010)

Well guy's, good luck crossing the finishing line.I will be away for about a week and my rigs will be off till I come back unfortunately.

I will join the party when I get back


----------



## hertz9753 (May 25, 2010)

Still running GPU2 here.  Added a gtx 275 last night and found out that my Antec Sonnata case is to small to fit a dual slot gpu in the bottom of my motherboard, so I have a card not folding.  I'm getting about 87,000 ppd right now.  Looks like I will be "dipping skinny" or buying a new case.  Looking forward to seeing the numbers that GPU3 does.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 26, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I've become accustomed to the noise. The power went out yesterday and the quiet was eerie  even when the computer was booting (before Precision bumps the fan speed when Win7 starts) it was way too quiet, lol.
> 
> Nvidia says the GT200b can go to 105C so I say we are all in the safe zone, but even with lifetime warranties on both my cards I would up the fan speed before they got to 90C


I think I'm addicted to the noise. Saturday, I shut down my folding cart that houses all my GPU's. As you said, it was eerily quiet. For the next couple of hours, it felt like something was missing in the house. Sort of like empty nest syndrome when kids go away to college. Solved it by cranking the cart back up and everything is well now.


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I think I'm addicted to the noise. Saturday, I shut down my folding cart that houses all my GPU's. As you said, it was eerily quiet. For the next couple of hours, it felt like something was missing in the house. Sort of like empty nest syndrome when kids go away to college. Solved it by cranking the cart back up and everything is well now.



I'm exactly the opposite....I hate the noise of my computer, and love the acoustics of when it's off 

EDIT:  I decided to put SMP2 on the P8600 to help us finish up...getting about 1500 PPD (HFM.NET estimate)


----------



## hertz9753 (May 26, 2010)

Buck, I saw that your running that GTX 275 with the smp3 under your name.  What do you think so far?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I think I'm addicted to the noise. Saturday, I shut down my folding cart that houses all my GPU's. As you said, it was eerily quiet. For the next couple of hours, it felt like something was missing in the house. Sort of like empty nest syndrome when kids go away to college. Solved it by cranking the cart back up and everything is well now.



Whenever I have one my rigs off for whatever reason, I just can't sleep.  I love the noise as well


----------



## mlee49 (May 26, 2010)

Anyone see this:






Folding on a 480 has been done!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 26, 2010)

I found a 4x slot to put my GTX 260 in.  It's doing 7300 ppd with a 450 right now.  All my GPUs are folding for the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 26, 2010)

*Kinda Bummed*

Ok, so my i7 has been folding for almost a week.  During which time I've only gotten one genuine -bigadv project.    Ya know, one of those big suckers that takes 2.5 days.  I keep getting these dinky 5 hour things.  What's up with that?


----------



## msgclb (May 26, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Ok, so my i7 has been folding for almost a week.  During which time I've only gotten one genuine -bigadv project.    Ya know, one of those big suckers that takes 2.5 days.  I keep getting these dinky 5 hour things.  What's up with that?



If we maintain about the same PPD then we should reach 20 million in around 4 days so we're down to our last -bigadv WUs. Those 5 hour 'dinky' things will soon be the best thing to run.

I've got three -bigadv WUs running and when they complete there should be less than 2 days.


----------



## theonedub (May 26, 2010)

Great work to all those who stuck it through, the finish line is in sight  Its going to feel good to actually complete the challenge!


----------



## Trigger911 (May 26, 2010)

I wish I had net at home


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 27, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Buck, I saw that your running that GTX 275 with the smp3 under your name.  What do you think so far?



Do not like it. Only 6000 ppd for the GTX275 which normally pulls 9200-9800ppd over every GPU2 work unit.


----------



## msgclb (May 27, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Do not like it. Only 6000 ppd for the GTX275 which normally pulls 9200-9800ppd over every GPU2 work unit.



From one of the thread I watch...



> 8/9/200 series users: GPU3 will have lower PPD than GPU2. The GPU3 client may be more stable on your computer, and might lower inusage if the GPU is needed for another application, but if you have no issues with GPU2, you will get more PPD on it than GPU3.


Source

I think I'm going to start saving pennies for another GTX 470.


----------



## theonedub (May 27, 2010)

msgclb said:


> 8/9/200 series users: GPU3 will have lower PPD than GPU2. The GPU3 client may be more stable on your computer, and might lower inusage if the GPU is needed for another application, but if you have no issues with GPU2, you will get more PPD on it than GPU3.



That was unexpected. I was thinking PPD from the prev gen would be unchanged and the GTX 400 cards would be 17-20k. So for people, like myself, who rarely play games but Fold its better to stick with GT200 cards and the GPU2 client? 

I really want to see what a revised ATI client can do even more now.


----------



## mstenholm (May 27, 2010)

The CC is slowly comming to an end for two of my three producers. The 9800 GTX did 220 WU and will be running until the GPU breaks down or the internet fails. The internet connection is my problem since it needs to be restarted from time to time and I will be out off town for some time. The same rig did 50 SMP2 units and is now back to crunching where internet is less of an issue. My 260 are working on WU 279 now and will be working the next 14 hours and the rig will be turned off. Best of luck to the hard working folders!


----------



## theonedub (May 27, 2010)

^ thanks for all the production, we are very close now


----------



## NastyHabits (May 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I really want to see what a revised ATI client can do even more now.



Amen!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 28, 2010)

Me too now since a friend gave me a 5770 1 Gb GPU for free.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 29, 2010)

I killed a GTX 260 and the window ac in my computer room last night.  So only about 60,000 pts from me in the last 24 hrs from me.  Bought a new ac tonight after work and fired up a 24,000 ppd rig, but that still leaves me with a dead GTX 260 and a GTX 275 not folding on my fourth rig.  The way I was popping breakers last night, I'm afraid to turn it on.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 29, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I killed a GTX 260 and the window ac in my computer room last night.  So only about 60,000 pts from me in the last 24 hrs from me.  Bought a new ac tonight after work and fired up a 24,000 ppd rig, but that still leaves me with a dead GTX 260 and a GTX 275 not folding on my fourth rig.  The way I was popping breakers last night, I'm afraid to turn it on.



I really love the BANG, followed by total darkness.  Only happened to me once so far.  Luckily nothing was damaged.

Sorry for the loss of the GTX 260.  I really like mine.  Turns out decent PPD, doesn't get too hot, and is fairly quiet.  I'm waiting for this and this so I can stick my 260 in my i7 rig.  

Random thought:  When you wake up in the middle of the night, drenched in sweat 'cuz a breaker tripped while you were asleep, do you stop and wonder how people ever managed without A/C or at least electric fans?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

That's unfortunate hertz   hope you get the rig back up soon


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 29, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I really love the BANG, followed by total darkness.  Only happened to me once so far.  Luckily nothing was damaged.
> 
> Sorry for the loss of the GTX 260.  I really like mine.  Turns out decent PPD, doesn't get too hot, and is fairly quiet.  I'm waiting for this and this so I can stick my 260 in my i7 rig.
> 
> Random thought:  When you wake up in the middle of the night, drenched in sweat 'cuz a breaker tripped while you were asleep, do you stop and wonder how people ever managed without A/C or at least electric fans?



No, I just figure they were cut from thicker stock than we pampered human's now-a-day and move on.  I figured out what was the cause of the heat in my room and oddly, it was the PSU in Might Mouse that was producing most of the heat.  I guess the 430W was a bit low for its current configuration.  It will get the 5770 once we hit 20 Mil.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 29, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> No, I just figure they were cut from thicker stock than we pampered human's now-a-day and move on.  I figured out what was the cause of the heat in my room and oddly, it was the PSU in Might Mouse that was producing most of the heat.  I guess the *430W was a bit low for its current configuration*.  It will get the 5770 once we hit 20 Mil.



I was running a 430w with a volt-modded 8800GT and a X2 5000+BE@3.1ghz crunching and folding 24/7. It maybe possible but maybe its just the difference in brands (Rosewill vs Thermal take)


hell i even had a Antec 350w with a voltmodded 8800GT and X2 4850e@3.1ghz


----------



## hertz9753 (May 29, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> No, I just figure they were cut from thicker stock than we pampered human's now-a-day and move on.  I figured out what was the cause of the heat in my room and oddly, it was the PSU in Might Mouse that was producing most of the heat.  I guess the 430W was a bit low for its current configuration.  It will get the 5770 once we hit 20 Mil.



I also found out what was causing the heat in my room.  It turned out to be four rigs putting out 100,000 ppd.


----------



## msgclb (May 29, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I killed a GTX 260 and the window ac in my computer room last night.  So only about 60,000 pts from me in the last 24 hrs from me.



That's better than I did today.



NastyHabits said:


> Random thought:  When you wake up in the middle of the night, drenched in sweat 'cuz a breaker tripped while you were asleep, do you stop and wonder how people ever managed without A/C or at least electric fans?



I don't know about heat but I was the first born in a new hospital in the middle of the winter and it didn't have heat. When the doctor slapped my butt my first words probably was, "what the ****" I've seen pictures of the house I was taken home to and I don't see any electric lines.



hertz9753 said:


> I also found out what was causing the heat in my room.  It turned out to be four rigs putting out 100,000 ppd.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 29, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I was running a 430w with a volt-modded 8800GT and a X2 5000+BE@3.1ghz crunching and folding 24/7. It maybe possible but maybe its just the difference in brands (Rosewill vs Thermal take)
> 
> 
> hell i even had a Antec 350w with a voltmodded 8800GT and X2 4850e@3.1ghz



That could very well be it.  I still trust Rosewill.  The PSU didn't fail me, just got hot.  A am sure the card just draws more power than I think it does at 100%.  

It was a good buy when I got it as well since I only paid like $35 for a 430W with Active PFC, Single 12V rail, and a 6 pin PCIe plug.



hertz9753 said:


> I also found out what was causing the heat in my room.  It turned out to be four rigs putting out 100,000 ppd.



How can you sleep in there?  I mean, I am sure we are all down to next to nothing trying to post in this forum at home, but I can't sleep in a hot room.  Thankfully I am one of the low tier members and only putting out about 19,000 PPD so I am just uncomfortable.  You might be living in a sauna at this point.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 29, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I don't know about heat but I was the first born in a new hospital in the middle of the winter and it didn't have heat. When the doctor slapped my butt my first words probably was, "what the ****" I've seen pictures of the house I was taken home to and I don't see any electric lines.



The town my Dad was raised in was so far out in the boondocks, they didn't get electricity until 1960!  (Long after he left, thank goodness)

As for heat, I'm blessed to have finally moved back to the SF Bay Area where we have nature's own A/C -- Fog.  If I was still living back in NYC, no way could I fold with three PC's and 7 cards and still run the A/C.  That old cloth covered wiring in the walls would have gone up in flames.  My hat's off to all of you living east of the dry-line and still folding in the Summer.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 29, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That could very well be it.  *I still trust Rosewill.  The PSU didn't fail me, just got hot.*  A am sure the card just draws more power than I think it does at 100%.
> 
> It was a good buy when I got it as well since I only paid like $35 for a 430W with Active PFC, Single 12V rail, and a 6 pin PCIe plug.
> 
> ...



I haven't had a problem with a Rosewill PSU only have used a few. Most of the time the cost of them makes it worth a chance and they are getting a better rep with time


----------



## hertz9753 (May 29, 2010)

1 Xeon 3570@3600 smp2
1 GTX 275 co-op 
3x GTX 275
4x GTX 260
1 GTS 250
1 window ac for the computer room.

This is what I was trying to fold with.  I'm back down to 60,000 ppd again.  What do you guys have running?


----------



## msgclb (May 29, 2010)

For almost a week I been without my AC. During that time it has been around 90F from around noon to after dark. During this time I've left my 3 -bigadv rigs running. If I didn't have a big ass fan I would have gone down for the count.

Tonight the AC is back on but it has been taken hours just to get to 85F in here.

In room now with AC.
1 i7 965 running A3 Core. (switched over from -bigadv)
1 i7 920 running A3 Core. (switched over from -bigadv)
1 i7 920 running A3 Core. (switched over from -bigadv)
1 GTX 470

In room with no AC.
1 AMD X4 running A3 Core.

I'm now back up to about 59,000 PPD. Because of heat I've left most of my cards off for several days. Among my cards are 4 GTX 260s and they really cause me problems on hot days.

We should have less that 2 days and just over 1 million points to go so let's try to keep these babies together.


----------



## bogmali (May 29, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> What do you guys have running?



3-I7 920 (@3.8), 2 -bigadv, 1 SMP2 A3 Core
1-I7 950 (@4.0) -bigadv
1-I7 860 (@3.5) SMP2 A3 Core 
2-PII 940ES (Stock) SMP2 A3 Core
1-Q6600 (Stock) SMP2 A3 Core
1-1055T (Stock) SMP2 A3 Core
2-GTX285
6-GTX260
6-GTS250
2-8800GTS 512
2-8800GTS 640
1-9800GX2


----------



## hertz9753 (May 29, 2010)

bogmali said:


> 3-I7 920 (@3.8), 2 -bigadv, 1 SMP2 A3 Core
> 1-I7 950 (@4.0) -bigadv
> 1-I7 860 (@3.5) SMP2 A3 Core
> 2-PII 940ES (Stock) SMP2 A3 Core
> ...



What!  No GTX 275s?


----------



## NastyHabits (May 29, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> What do you guys have running?



1-i7 930 @ 4.0 -bigadv
1-E8400 @ 3.6 SMP2 
2-Xeon 5130 @ 2.0 SMP2
1-GTX 260
2-GTS 250
4-9600 GSO
1-8800 GTS


----------



## dustyshiv (May 29, 2010)

1- i7920 @3.9 GHz SMP2
1 9800 GTX
6 9800 GT
1 9600 GSO


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 29, 2010)

bogmali said:


> 3-I7 920 (@3.8), 2 -bigadv, 1 SMP2 A3 Core
> 1-I7 950 (@4.0) -bigadv
> 1-I7 860 (@3.5) SMP2 A3 Core
> 2-PII 940ES (Stock) SMP2 A3 Core
> ...





Core i7-860@3.9ghz SMP2
Q9550 @ 3.8 SMP2
AMD x4 9850BE SMP2
AMD x4 9550 SMP2
AMD x2 7750BE SMP2
AMD PII x4 FX-5000 SMP2
4x 8800GS
1x 9800GT
1x 8800GTS 512
3x GTX260
2x GTX275


----------



## Nick259 (May 29, 2010)

Wow you guys certainly have money!

I've got my GTX260 running F@H and 2x Phenom II x4 B50's and a 4600x2 running WCG. Not 24/7 though as it's in my bedroom and I don't pay the bills around here


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 29, 2010)

i7  920@3.9ghz SMP2
8800GT
8600GT
X2 4200+@3.1ghz 

not that impressive but its all i have to throw at this


----------



## NastyHabits (May 29, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> Wow you guys certainly have money!



Some certainly do.  Most of my stuff I got used, or in the case of my lame dual-xeon, for free.  I also re-use things like water cooling blocks, pumps, radiators, cases, and ram.  Everything else I purchased at rock-bottom prices.  Still, I'd hate to add up the receipts.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 29, 2010)

For the challenge:

1 x GTX 260
1 x 8800 GTS 512 G92
1 x Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.6 Ghz
1 x ATI HD 5770


----------



## bogmali (May 29, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> What!  No GTX 275s?



Sold them, replaced by the 285's



Nick259 said:


> Wow you guys certainly have money!



The hardware's were acquired *over a long period one rig at a time* so it's not like I'm loaded (although sometimes I wish I was). I only have 2 rigs running at the house, the rest are elsewhere so I don't have to pay that much for electricity


----------



## msgclb (May 29, 2010)

My GTX 470 just completed 75 GPU3 core WUs at around 12,000 PPD.

10
9
877,843 to go as of the last Stanford update.


EVGA 01G-P3-1465-AR GeForce GTX 465 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card 

+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+
Update running rigs.
1 i7 965 SMP2 A3 Core
2 i7 920 SMP2 A3 Core
2 AMD X4 SMP2 A3 Core
1 GTX 470
2 GTX 260
1 GTS 250
1 8800 GT

about 80,000 PPD

drum roll please
10
9
8
795,442


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 30, 2010)

Cmon Guy's! I'm seeing alot of members dropping off ChimPowerUp prematurely. This will add day's onto our finish. *Please join ChimPowerUp and help us finish strong!*


----------



## mlee49 (May 30, 2010)

I'm sorry I couldn't fold with my 470's, my water loop project has been taking longer than I expected.

Still folding w/the e5200 and 9600GSO for 4k ppd. 

I think after w break 20Mil we should all fold for Monkey_Business and bring a fantastic end to this challenge.


----------



## hat (May 30, 2010)

This says 21m, and if I'm not mistaken, that means it's time to go home...


----------



## mlee49 (May 30, 2010)

People were folding for ChimPowerUp before the event started.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 30, 2010)

I didn't even think of that. I will switch my rigs back over to F@H for a final WU


----------



## NastyHabits (May 30, 2010)

hat said:


> This says 21m, and if I'm not mistaken, that means it's time to go home...
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=ChimPowerUp&pts=21238381



We actually only have 19,261,470 since the contest started.  ChimPowerUp as dropped to 400+K per day.   Ya'll come back for just one more day.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 30, 2010)

hat said:


> This says 21m, and if I'm not mistaken, that means it's time to go home...
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=ChimPowerUp&pts=21238381



I wonder how many people thought this.:shadedshu


----------



## bogmali (May 30, 2010)

Myself and msgclb folded as ChimPowerUp way before the contest started in order to validate the passkey. We're not quite there yet folks so keep on folding.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 30, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Myself and msgclb folded as ChimPowerUp way before the contest started in order to validate the passkey. We're not quite there yet folks so keep on folding.



I ran tests to make sure everything was setup right a day before the contest as well as did Buck and several other people.

I am sure a everything just thought that the hand full that make up more than half our PPD can handle it alone.

I for 1 did not stop.  I pulled back a bit because I started watching movies on Mouse, but that was me going from 19K to 14K.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 30, 2010)

I added a GTX 260 and 275 about two hours ago.  Still trying to climb back up.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 30, 2010)

Graham.Abbott[OCAU] We've never been much above 700K/ppd, but we've never been below 500K either. Bloody awesome that so few have given it away. 
Details 
2010-05-29 9:58 PM #
Graham.Abbott[OCAU] Hey we might be going to get the paw, but I'mm still really proud of the waythe OCAU guys have held the line 
Details 
2010-05-29 9:56 PM #
Guest Hey guys I think after ChimPowerUp breaks 20Mil we should all fold for Monkey_Bollocks and rock it out!!! Awesome finish for an awsome cause!!! 
Details 
2010-05-29 7:21 PM #
[EVGA] drougnor At this hour, # 580 in the comp. (7PM EST), CPU has exactly 24 hours to go and MB has 9 days to go! WOOO!!!! 
Details 
2010-05-29 4:15 PM #
*[CPC]ArthurBuse If your team has nearly reached the finish line, you might think you can quit now and leave your team mates to finish the race. Your team mates might be thinking the same thing. * 
Details 
2010-05-28 10:27 PM #
[ChimPowerUp]msgclb The only thing that will make my day is when that blue line crosses that grey line that's above it. 
Details 
2010-05-28 6:55 PM #


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Cmon Guy's! I'm seeing alot of members dropping off ChimPowerUp prematurely. This will add day's onto our finish. *Please join ChimPowerUp and help us finish strong!*



still going with my 5770 bro, not much but it's doing something.


----------



## msgclb (May 30, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> [ChimPowerUp]msgclb The only thing that will make my day is when that blue line crosses that grey line that's above it.
> Details
> 2010-05-28 6:55 PM #



I awoke this morning to find that blue line @ 12 am only 525,561 points below that gray line. At what I'll call the 4 am unofficial results we need 455,810 more points.

With all my clients running I'm showing 123,927 PPD. Hopefully we'll finish today.


----------



## oily_17 (May 30, 2010)

i see we are nearing the finish line lads, well done to all involed.Will be back in a couple of days so keep up the good work.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 30, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I awoke this morning to find that blue line @ 12 am only 525,561 points below that gray line. At what I'll call the 4 am unofficial results we need 455,810 more points.
> 
> With all my clients running I'm showing 123,927 PPD. Hopefully we'll finish today.


As msgclb stated, we will hopefully finish today. My thanks go out to everyone who help ChimPowerUp compete in this years Chimp Challenge. We had a great spike in points, gained a few new members, and hopefully got a little closer to kicking ass on some diseases/afflictions. *Way to fold guy's!*


----------



## mosheen (May 30, 2010)

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chim...mum_monkey,T32monkeys,TSCh!mp,Monkey_Bollocks


----------



## NastyHabits (May 31, 2010)

"Daddy, are we there yet?"

"Just 188,129 more points son."


----------



## hertz9753 (May 31, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> "Daddy, are we there yet?"
> 
> "Just 188,129 more points son."



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## msgclb (May 31, 2010)

mosheen said:


> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chim...mum_monkey,T32monkeys,TSCh!mp,Monkey_Bollocks



That sure removed the clutter.



NastyHabits said:


> "Daddy, are we there yet?"
> 
> "Just 188,129 more points son."



I believe the update for May 30, 2010 9pm PDT will show us needing 139,194 more points.


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2010)

Eh Come to find out that all my rigs (except for the 2 that I have at home) were dead. Stupid power outage from work All folding now so we should close the 20 Mil chapter here in a few hours.


----------



## msgclb (May 31, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Eh Come to find out that all my rigs (except for the 2 that I have at home) were dead. Stupid power outage from work All folding now so we should close the 20 Mil chapter here in a few hours.



bogmali and all those responsible for the latest update. 
May 31, 2010 at 1am	*3,426*



Stanford Date/Time	Rank	Donor  	  Score  	  Update	Challenge Pts
05/31/2010 12:05 AM	3	 
ChimPowerUp
   	21,949,978	73,982	
20,003,426


----------



## theonedub (May 31, 2010)

Im going to switch my cards back over to my username before I go to sleep. Great work and a big thanks to all those who stuck it out for the long haul


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Im going to switch my cards back over to my username before I go to sleep. Great work and a big thanks to all those who stuck it out for the long haul



i'll be switching back over now too   Thanks to everyone as well.


----------



## mosheen (May 31, 2010)

Nice job everyone


----------



## dustyshiv (May 31, 2010)

OK Guys!! I think we just did it. Passed the 20 mil mark!! Whhhhho hoooooooo!!

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2010)

Switching my rigs over to my username and WCG/BOINC. Many thanks to all of you who stuck around for the duration

Msgclb-let's pick up where we left off M8


----------



## dustyshiv (May 31, 2010)

Guys,

Since we switched over to fold full throttle for Chimp challenge, we fell back on our crunching grounds. We need to step up. Request some of the folders to contribute to crunching as well to put us back on track.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> Since we switched over to fold full throttle for Chimp challenge, we fell back on our crunching grounds. We need to step up. Request some of the folders to contribute to crunching as well to put us back on track.



Thank you sir


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 31, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> Since we switched over to fold full throttle for Chimp challenge, we fell back on our crunching grounds. We need to step up. Request some of the folders to contribute to crunching as well to put us back on track.


*Congrats to all Chimp Challenge folders!* Let's return the favor to our WCG brothers. I have 3 quads that I am moving over to WCG.


----------



## msgclb (May 31, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Switching my rigs over to my username and WCG/BOINC. Many thanks to all of you who stuck around for the duration
> 
> Msgclb-let's pick up where we left off M8



+1 for the guys that stuck around for the duration.

I switched over around 3am after I was sure we had the 20 million. I'm going to keep my i7 rigs on a SMP A3 diet until I can solve some heat issues. Hopefully in a couple of days I'll have two running -bigadv WUs again.


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2010)

msgclb said:


> +1 for the guys that stuck around for the duration.
> 
> I switched over around 3am after I was sure we had the 20 million. I'm going to keep my i7 rigs on a SMP A3 diet until I can solve some heat issues. Hopefully in a couple of days I'll have two running -bigadv WUs again.



Moving the following back to WCG:

2-Phenom II 940 Quad
1-i7 860 
1-i7 920
1-Phenom II X6 1055T
1-Q6600


----------



## msgclb (May 31, 2010)

The following are now on WCG:

2 - Q6600
1 - Phenom 9950 Quad
1 - Athlon II X4 630 Processor
1 - Athlon II X4 620 Processor (running on Ubuntu)
1 - Athlon II X3 435 (unlocked to X4) (coming soon)

Now if Chicken Patty would get the Discovering Dengue Drugs - Together - Phase 2 project to actively send out work units I would try to give GREASEMONKEY a run.


----------



## Nick259 (May 31, 2010)

Good job everyone!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 31, 2010)

Time to get those ranks I lost back.  Good job everyone and thanks for letting me help.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 31, 2010)

I'll be moving my CPUs over to Stanhemi WCG for a bit. Just don't forget the F@H team, we are already down to 100k less than before the Chimp Challenge and that's a number from before we passed the finish line.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 31, 2010)

It's not much, but I'll have two dual cores crunching.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 1, 2010)

So, will we ever know who ChimPoweUp was/is?  Started on the 8th, ended on the 25th.  http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=512951  Almost 68,000 points.  Averaged ~3200PPD.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 1, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So, will we ever know who ChimPoweUp was/is?  Started on the 8th, ended on the 25th.  http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=512951  Almost 68,000 points.  Averaged ~3200PPD.



It must have been Elmer Fudd because of his inability to properly pronounce the letter 'R'.

My apologies if it is not.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2010)

Alright somebody fess up already since we hit our mark already

Don't make me IP trace you to narrow down your location

Although that El Fiendo guy would be a likely candidate cause I remember him saying that he was buzzing when he switched his rigs over


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 1, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Alright somebody fess up already since we hit our mark already
> 
> Don't make me IP trace you to narrow down your location
> 
> Although that El Fiendo guy would be a likely candidate cause I remember him saying that he was buzzing when he switched his rigs over




Oh no you don't. I thoroughly made sure it wasn't me with the amount of times I checked my HFM window. It was like I'd expected it to have snuck up and changed on me.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> It was like I'd expected it to have *snuck up and changed on me.*



Well, I think it did so was it you?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 1, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Oh no you don't. I thoroughly made sure it wasn't me with the amount of times I checked my HFM window. It was like I'd expected it to have snuck up and changed on me.



You have 3200 ppd card?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> You have 3200 ppd card?



It could be SMP2


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 1, 2010)

No way, I checked it all the way through the competition. I've got two 9600GSOs that put out 3200PPD though. 

In changing them over to Stanhemi, I checked them again. None of them had been sneaky enough to change on me.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I've got *two 9600GSOs* that put out *3200PPD* though.



Hmmmnn......Really.......


----------



## Wile E (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a ginormous encode going, but I'll be moving over to WCG for Stan when I'm done.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I have a ginormous encode going, but I'll be moving over to WCG for Stan when I'm done.



The Chimp Challenge is done and you're still working on your last WU.  Thank you.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 1, 2010)

Glad to have helped in the challenge.  I am starting to fold just for myself now.  My goal is 100k to start (I already had 60k from a few years of folding on a PIII) 200k for the end of summer.


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 1, 2010)

Gratz to everyone that went all the way unlike myself lol ... I am all moved plan on ordering net this week.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 2, 2010)

*Oh crap*

Came home tonight to an eerily silent house.  Some idiot turned off the power.  No circuit breakers tripped.  Everything still works, but I lost a -bigadv WU.  

Oh well, stuff happens.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 2, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Came home tonight to an eerily silent house.  Some idiot turned off the power.  No circuit breakers tripped.  Everything still works, but I lost a -bigadv WU.
> 
> Oh well, stuff happens.



I hate that feeling, when you get to a certain part of the house and things are to quiet or to cool.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I hate that feeling, when you get to a certain part of the house and things are to quiet or to cool.



Yes!  I hate that.  I can mostly tell by the noise, then followed by cold a/c.  usually it's burning in my room when all rigs are up


----------

